# 2020 Women's D1 Soccer Talk!!!! EXTENDED TO SPRING '21!!!!



## gkrent

Time to start the new Thread!  Spring Schedules are shaping up!  Fall Non-Conference Schedules are gelling!  New Recruits are going Public!  Parents are chomping at the bit!  Let's get this talk started!!


----------



## outside!

With classes starting this week, I don't expect the spring schedule to be out until early February. Hopefully we play Pep again this spring.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> With classes starting this week, I don't expect the spring schedule to be out until early February. Hopefully we play Pep again this spring.


We do play you   Looks like the first weekend of April.


----------



## gkrent

If the sneak peak of Pepperdine's non-conference schedule is for reals, we have our work cut out for us!!


----------



## Dubs

Question folks... what kind of recruiting activities typically happen after the official visit say from now (Junior year) until signing day?  Appreciate any insights..


----------



## dk_b

Excited to participate in this thread in 2020 with kid making her collegiate debut in fall 2020


Dubs said:


> Question folks... what kind of recruiting activities typically happen after the official visit say from now (Junior year) until signing day?  Appreciate any insights..


It's new territory since Jr year "officials" were not a thing before.


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> Question folks... what kind of recruiting activities typically happen after the official visit say from now (Junior year) until signing day?  Appreciate any insights..


I don't even know the rules anymore!  Can coaches make direct contact?  Are official visits just a formality still (In my players days, the official visit either came with an offer or the offer was already made and accepted long before)?


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> I don't even know the rules anymore!  Can coaches make direct contact?  Are official visits just a formality still (In my players days, the official visit either came with an offer or the offer was already made and accepted long before)?


Here's what I know - and what I know may not be correct since things change pretty fast:

- no direct contact between player/school (coach) until June 15 following sophomore year;
- "officials" can be in Jr or Sr year (I believe you can still take up to 5 but when they come after verbals, I don't know any player who is my kid's peer (graduating HS this year) who has taken more than 1 w/o de-committing;
- NLI signing date is now mid-November (this academic year was Nov 13) rather than early Feb and most, not all, kids with verbals signed their NLIs on Nov 13 (including some who had coaches on shaky grounds or even were committing to programs w/o a head coach).

In my kid's case, the "official" was with her recruiting class and came this past fall.  There was very little time b/t the official visit and the NLI date so there was not that much contact in between.  Have no idea what will happen for the kids who are Jrs and who have gone on their "officials" IF they also have made a verbal commitment.


----------



## gkrent

dk_b said:


> In my kid's case, the "official" was with her recruiting class and came this past fall.  There was very little time b/t the official visit and the NLI date so there was not that much contact in between.  Have no idea what will happen for the kids who are Jrs and who have gone on their "officials" IF they also have made a verbal commitment.


Seems to me that if the visit happened and an offer is made, not much will happen until the NLI is signed.  Then in Spring the coaches usually reach out with a to-do list to get ready for Pre-Season.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> We do play you   Looks like the first weekend of April.


You must have inside information. I cannot find any schedules online. Will you be coming to Fullerton this year?


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> Seems to me that if the visit happened and an offer is made, not much will happen until the NLI is signed.  Then in Spring the coaches usually reach out with a to-do list to get ready for Pre-Season.


The kids I know who are my kid's age have had a varied experience - once coaches were able to contact them directly, some of them heard with relative regularity, others only in response to the kids reaching out.  It was a mixed bag.  I do think that once the official visit happened, there was cohesion among the different recruiting classes and after the NLI, the kids are hearing more from the schools (but as a group, not as much as individuals).


----------



## Soccerfan2

I’m curious to know how the recruiting communication will go for the 2022’s come June 15th this year. I’m guessing that will be a busy day.


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> The kids I know who are my kid's age have had a varied experience - once coaches were able to contact them directly, some of them heard with relative regularity, others only in response to the kids reaching out.  It was a mixed bag.  I do think that once the official visit happened, there was cohesion among the different recruiting classes and after the NLI, the kids are hearing more from the schools (but as a group, not as much as individuals).


Appreciate the feedback.  For my DD, committment made her Sophomore year before the rule change.  She had her official visit with her recruiting class already in Fall like your DD did and some others I know as well.  I guess other than semi-frequent chats with coaches, there isn't much that happens between now and November...


----------



## Dubs

Soccerfan2 said:


> I’m curious to know how the recruiting communication will go for the 2022’s come June 15th this year. I’m guessing that will be a busy day.


No doubt a busy day.  Flood of committments I'm guessing.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> Appreciate the feedback.  For my DD, commitment made her Sophomore year before the rule change.  She had her official visit with her recruiting class already in Fall like your DD did and some others I know as well.  I guess other than semi-frequent chats with coaches, there isn't much that happens between now and November...


I thought it was really interesting that schools were having their Jr commits do their "officials" since there IS so much time between a Jr "official" and NLI (I know the rule permits it so I am not criticizing but that delay is what I find interesting). I'm not sure what my daughter's school did with the Jr commits but I do know the school closest to me (geographically, that is - about 1 mile away) DID do officials with its Jrs (I was at the game when they were all there).

As for the new rule and impact on June 15 - I think there will be this flurry of interest related to the top players and the perceived diamonds in the rough.  But for a lot of kids, I think it means that the Jr year of HS becomes THE year.  And that really underscores the crappy position of the younger players in an age group who are Jrs when most players on their team are Srs and suffering from Senioritis and/or are substantially committed.  Those Jrs need the coaches to show a lot of attention but the scouts, with more limited recruiting budgets, will likely watch the younger age group that is the same academic year.  For example, the younger 02s (who are Jrs) are getting nearly as many eyeballs at their games as the 03s who are also Jrs - but it will REALLY matter with the 04s (mostly sophs, some frosh) as they get older.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> You must have inside information. I cannot find any schedules online. Will you be coming to Fullerton this year?


I am not able to ascertain where the location of the match will be, but it appears to be a double header with UCLA


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> I am not able to ascertain where the location of the match will be, but it appears to be a double header with UCLA


Wow.


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> I thought it was really interesting that schools were having their Jr commits do their "officials" since there IS so much time between a Jr "official" and NLI (I know the rule permits it so I am not criticizing but that delay is what I find interesting). I'm not sure what my daughter's school did with the Jr commits but I do know the school closest to me (geographically, that is - about 1 mile away) DID do officials with its Jrs (I was at the game when they were all there).
> 
> As for the new rule and impact on June 15 - I think there will be this flurry of interest related to the top players and the perceived diamonds in the rough.  But for a lot of kids, I think it means that the Jr year of HS becomes THE year.  And that really underscores the crappy position of the younger players in an age group who are Jrs when most players on their team are Srs and suffering from Senioritis and/or are substantially committed.  Those Jrs need the coaches to show a lot of attention but the scouts, with more limited recruiting budgets, will likely watch the younger age group that is the same academic year.  For example, the younger 02s (who are Jrs) are getting nearly as many eyeballs at their games as the 03s who are also Jrs - but it will REALLY matter with the 04s (mostly sophs, some frosh) as they get older.


I think they did the Jr visit thing just to kind of solidify things and make sure there's no buyers remorse maybe?  Not really sure.  You make a really good second point.  My DDs team is heavy on 2021 grads so the girls still looking to get commited that are 2022s is an interesting place to be once the 2021 are all done.  Playing games just doesn't really have any significance anymore other than they need the reps.  That's not a good thing for 2022s needing to be seen.  I wonder what others have experienced.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

My dd sent me her Spring schedule last week so I would assume most players know their Spring schedule.  Mostly regional games highlighted by playing Georgetown at the Jefferson Cup and away at Virginia Tech.  Our sneak peak for the fall is that the coach has said the team is going to Hawaii to play Hawaii and Oregon and will try to stop in SoCal to play a local school on the way.


----------



## Cskem

Is there a way to see who is on the transfer portal or is that only for coaches to see?


----------



## soccer661

Simisoccerfan said:


> My dd sent me her Spring schedule last week so I would assume most players know their Spring schedule.  Mostly regional games highlighted by playing Georgetown at the Jefferson Cup and away at Virginia Tech.  Our sneak peak for the fall is that the coach has said the team is going to Hawaii to play Hawaii and Oregon and will try to stop in SoCal to play a local school on the way.


Simi--Nice spring games & fall sneak peak sounds awesome as well!! Keep us posted & good luck to your DD!!

My DD on quarter system, so right now we are in "winter"....so our "spring" games are much later than everyone else's...no schedule at all yet...and no sneak peak for fall either -- it's all a big mystery still!!!


----------



## soccer661

Cskem said:


> Is there a way to see who is on the transfer portal or is that only for coaches to see?


I believe and have heard --only coaches can see  (my guess is they have to log into it/ password of some sort?)


----------



## UOP

no schedule yet but excited to see what our new coach throws out there.  Hearing good things already.  A step up from both previous coaches.


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> I believe and have heard --only coaches can see  (my guess is they have to log into it/ password of some sort?)


this is correct...you have to register with NCAA to access.


----------



## RHMF23

Simisoccerfan said:


> My dd sent me her Spring schedule last week so I would assume most players know their Spring schedule.  Mostly regional games highlighted by playing Georgetown at the Jefferson Cup and away at Virginia Tech.  Our sneak peak for the fall is that the coach has said the team is going to Hawaii to play Hawaii and Oregon and will try to stop in SoCal to play a local school on the way.


Agreed my DD got her Spring schedule a few weeks ago.  I don't think it will be posted until first week of February until final times and locations are solidified.  We are ACC taking on SEC teams in Spring play.


----------



## gkrent

Post those Spring Schedules HERE!!


----------



## gkrent

Games Start this weekend!  Pepp vs LBSU and USD!!!  Let the talk begin!!!


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Post those Spring Schedules HERE!!











						Cal State Fullerton Athletics
					

Cal State Fullerton Athletics



					www.fullertontitans.com
				











						Women's Soccer Announces 2020 Spring Schedule - UCLA
					

UCLA Women's Soccer 2020 Spring Schedule




					uclabruins.com
				







__





						2020 Women's Soccer Schedule - USC Athletics
					

The official 2020 Women's Soccer schedule for the University of Southern California Trojans




					usctrojans.com
				




I looked, but can't find schedules for Colorado, Pepperdine, UC Irvine, LMU, USD, SDSU, CSUN, Hawaii or UCSD online.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Games Start this weekend!  Pepp vs LBSU and USD!!!  Let the talk begin!!!


Pepperdine and Santa Clara will battle for the WCC crown in 2020.  BYU on the outside after losing lots of seniors.

USF, USD and Gonzga lose some scoring punch.

UOP, Loyola and SMC gain new coaches from winning programs

going to be a battle for the middle tier next year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> If the sneak peak of Pepperdine's non-conference schedule is for reals, we have our work cut out for us!!


Where’d you get this sneak peak?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Games Start this weekend!  Pepp vs LBSU and USD!!!  Let the talk begin!!!


Watched the alumni match this past weekend. The alumni “won”. Current squad looked rusty. I know it’s only the alumni game but was  hoping to see a little more.


----------



## outside!

I can't find Stanford's spring schedule online either. With spring games starting soon, you would think these programs would make a better effort to publicize their games. They should be taking advantage of every chance they get to build a fan base. Ah well, it's just women's soccer.


----------



## turftoe

If I recall correctly, they didn’t publish it last year either... usually they host various teams from the general Bay Area


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Where’d you get this sneak peak?


sent to your other half just now


----------



## Swoosh

USC lost to ISAW (charity group made up of NWSL players not on national teams) 2-1.

Any other weekend updates?


----------



## gkrent

Pepp tied LBSU and USD.


----------



## HoopsCoach

gkrent said:


> Games Start this weekend!  Pepp vs LBSU and USD!!!  Let the talk begin!!!


USD played both teams last year and got schlacked by Pepperdine and lost a close one to LB.  This year they look completely different.  Vs. Pepperdine, controlled the pace, out possessed and had a ton of shots on goal.  Against LB, they played okay but you could tell they (all the teams) were pretty tired.  poor kids (all the kids for that matter) had to play back to back games with only a 30 minute break.  I think it was a good start to spring ball for all the teams...fun day of soccer!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

HoopsCoach said:


> USD played both teams last year and got schlacked by Pepperdine and lost a close one to LB.  This year they look completely different.  Vs. Pepperdine, controlled the pace, out possessed and had a ton of shots on goal.  Against LB, they played okay but you could tell they (all the teams) were pretty tired.  poor kids (all the kids for that matter) had to play back to back games with only a 30 minute break.  I think it was a good start to spring ball for all the teams...fun day of soccer!


Can't tell much from spring. Big hole to fill at forward with Moses gone.  She was a 5th year senior and adept at getting her shot.


----------



## Swoosh

HoopsCoach said:


> USD played both teams last year and got schlacked by Pepperdine and lost a close one to LB.  This year they look completely different.  Vs. Pepperdine, controlled the pace, out possessed and had a ton of shots on goal.  Against LB, they played okay but you could tell they (all the teams) were pretty tired.  poor kids (all the kids for that matter) had to play back to back games with only a 30 minute break.  I think it was a good start to spring ball for all the teams...fun day of soccer!


Scores of LB vs USD and USD vs Pepp?


----------



## pulguita

Swoosh said:


> Scores of LB vs USD and USD vs Pepp?


LB-Pep 0-0, Pep - SD 2-2 (at lunch could be wrong) LB-SD 1-0


----------



## Swoosh

UCLA lost 2-1 to ISAW this afternoon 
CBU 4 - LMU 2 played last night


----------



## eastbaysoccer

A new era begins for SMC with their best coach since Paul Ratclife.  Lets see if they can shake things up this year in the WCC.









						WSOC | Romagnolo Announces Spring Schedule - SMC California Athletics
					

Newly-appointed women's soccer coach Theresa Romagnolo announced her spring schedule today which features seven exhibition matches against local competition.




					smcgaels.com


----------



## lionsalpha

Interesting how LMU are playing in the spring.
You can tell the staff is trying implement a new playing style.
Jenny Bindon bringing in a Head Coach from HI, keeping JW and making KP a Volunteer Assistant. Interesting dynamic. Should be fun to watch them play more


----------



## outside!

College Athletics: Home Events Without Spectators

UCLA








						UCLA Athletics Coronavirus Update - UCLA
					

UCLA Athletics Coronavirus Update




					uclabruins.com
				




CSUF




__





						Titan Athletics Email: Home Events Without Spectators | Titans Return: COVID-19 Recovery
					






					coronavirus.fullerton.edu
				




CSUN also. I would bet all US colleges announce the same by tomorrow.

Remember, don't lick the doorknob.


----------



## gkrent

Looks like Pepp is suspending all spring activities until further notice


----------



## outside!

Big West Conference has suspended all non-conference and conference competition effective immediately.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

yep, my daughter's spring season and training has been cancelled.  Buying her a one way ticket home for Sunday.


----------



## LadiesMan217

WCC just shut it all down for spring.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LadiesMan217 said:


> WCC just shut it all down for spring.


Are coaches giving the kids an option to practice unsupervised?  I 've heard some coaches are telling their girls to do this.  Thoughts?


----------



## warrior49

eastbaysoccer said:


> Are coaches giving the kids an option to practice unsupervised?  I 've heard some coaches are telling their girls to do this.  Thoughts?


DD from UW just told me Spring soccer canceled. Classes cancelled also so the players are going home. They were given fitness packets and the trainer will be monitoring weekly.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

My dd got home last night!  Today in the rain she is out at a field getting some ball work and shooting in with a few former teammates (and she is keeping her social distance from them).


----------



## gotothebushes

Questions with recruiting during this Coronavirus Pandemic - With Sophomores and Juniors, has the recruiting season come to a complete halt? For Sophomores, since school is technically done, how's that working out to contact coaches. How is the recruiting process going to Juniors? Just curious because I only can imagine how difficult this this.


----------



## dk_b

gotothebushes said:


> Questions with recruiting during this Coronavirus Pandemic - With Sophomores and Juniors, has the recruiting season come to a complete halt? For Sophomores, since school is technically done, how's that working out to contact coaches. How is the recruiting process going to Juniors? Just curious because I only can imagine how difficult this this.


The NCAA has suspended recruiting for the time-being (it has been publicized in a few sources though in the NCAA's typical fashion, it does take some looking), to the point that any unsigned NLIs and offers of financial aid are now considered null and void (that is less an issue with kids coming out of HS to play soccer (it is for other sports) but it is an issue for college players in the transfer portal).  As for the end of the sophomore year, that's not how the rule reads - it is June 15 after sophomore year so those kids who finish before June 15 under normal circumstances still should be in a black-out until then.


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> The NCAA has suspended recruiting for the time-being (it has been publicized in a few sources though in the NCAA's typical fashion, it does take some looking), to the point that any unsigned NLIs and offers of financial aid are now considered null and void (that is less an issue with kids coming out of HS to play soccer (it is for other sports) but it is an issue for college players in the transfer portal).  As for the end of the sophomore year, that's not how the rule reads - it is June 15 after sophomore year so those kids who finish before June 15 under normal circumstances still should be in a black-out until then.


Since you have already found that, can you provide a link to it?


----------



## dk_b

Division I makes initial rule decisions in wake of COVID-19
					

Division I Council leadership has made several decisions related to the initial impact of the COVID-19 virus on the operation of Division I sports.




					www.ncaa.org
				




"In addition, the Council leadership put in place an immediate ban on in-person recruiting for Division I coaches. Additionally, the group advised schools to suspend any official and unofficial visits to campus from prospective student-athletes.

This recruiting dead period will be in place until at least April 15. Telephone calls and written correspondence are allowed during dead periods.

Council leadership also agreed that eligibility relief is appropriate for all Division I student-athletes who participated in spring sports. Details of eligibility relief will be finalized later with input from the Division I membership. Additional issues with NCAA rules must be addressed, and appropriate governance bodies will work through those with members in the coming days and weeks.

After the Collegiate Commissioners’ Association decided  to suspend all National Letter of Intent (NLI) signings until at least April 15, 2020, the Council Coordination Committee also suspended all signing of institutional financial aid agreements by prospective student-athletes during the same time period."

Calls/writing are OK (if you are a Jr or Sr)

I assume I don't need to find anything related to June 15 since that has been the rule since last May and canceling school early will have no impact since (i) it is a date certain and not keyed to any time after the end of soph year and (ii) the end of school varies around the country in normal circumstances and in abnormal ones (like now) and June 15 is still the date.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Hearing talk of soccer season potentially being pushed out and extended past NOV.

It a bigger task to do this for college football however and we will see what they decide to do.


----------



## outside!

eastbaysoccer said:


> Hearing talk of soccer season potentially being pushed out and extended past NOV.
> 
> It a bigger task to do this for college football however and we will see what they decide to do.


Wow.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

All eyes on professional sports.  College football can not start if the pros don't.
Chris Henderson says 50/50 we see a soccer season.  I'd say it's much higher then that.  I see a 10-12 game season and a late start.


----------



## oh canada

NCAA recruiting dead period has been extended till May 31.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Not sure what SMC is going to look like this fall as the suffer major losses.  In addition to losing numerous impact seniors ( and one of their best defenders to Pepperdine last season)  they lose their starting goal keeper and probable starting F to Oklahoma State and Cal State Fullerton respectively.

It will take a monumental coaching job to keep them out of the cellar in the WCC next year.  Congratulations to the SMC AD for hiring Clarke and setting the program back big time.  Latest WCC tiered projections:

1. Santa Clara
2. Pepperdine
3. BYU

4. Portland
4. Gonzaga

6. USF
6. Loyola Marymount
6. USD
6. Pacific

8. SMC


----------



## Anomaly

oh canada said:


> NCAA recruiting dead period has been extended till May 31.


Anyone know how this will affect student-athletes in the transfer portal?


----------



## dk_b

Anomaly said:


> Anyone know how this will affect student-athletes in the transfer portal?


Pretty sure that all unsigned NLIs (are those used for transfers?) and all financial aid arrangements are null and void so transfers will be on hold. I will try to find support.


----------



## From the Spot

eastbaysoccer said:


> Latest WCC tiered projections:
> 
> 6. USD


Any insight on the USD program? It seems like they should produce better teams than they have over the last ten years given their location and access to local talent.


----------



## outside!

From the Spot said:


> Any insight on the USD program? It seems like they should produce better teams than they have over the last ten years given their location and access to local talent.


I agree, it is a beautiful campus. A few years ago they fired the women's coach for something along the lines of "poor treatment of players" but I never heard any details. Since the Catholic Church was in the news at the same time for abuse by preists, it made me wonder exactly what amounted to a firing offense. I would guess they are still in a rebuilding phase. The students I know that go there (not soccer players) like the school. I know one men's player that likes the school and the program but feels that men's D1 soccer is a step down from high level DA. Having watched a few men's games, I agree. Men's college soccer is even more adversely effected by the substitution rules than women's soccer.


----------



## espola

From the Spot said:


> Any insight on the USD program? It seems like they should produce better teams than they have over the last ten years given their location and access to local talent.


The school is very expensive.  Players who get partial scholarships (as most do) may find the remainder to be out of their price range.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> I agree, it is a beautiful campus. A few years ago they fired the women's coach for something along the lines of "poor treatment of players" but I never heard any details. Since the Catholic Church was in the news at the same time for abuse by preists, it made me wonder exactly what amounted to a firing offense. I would guess they are still in a rebuilding phase. The students I know that go there (not soccer players) like the school. I know one men's player that likes the school and the program but feels that men's D1 soccer is a step down from high level DA. Having watched a few men's games, I agree. Men's college soccer is even more adversely effected by the substitution rules than women's soccer.


Nonsense.


----------



## From the Spot

espola said:


> The school is very expensive.  Players who get partial scholarships (as most do) may find the remainder to be out of their price range.


Are most of the partial scholarships in the 25% range or higher?


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Nonsense.


Sorry, but all of the men's D1 soccer games I have seen in person were incredibly direct, ugly soccer. The players were very skilled and displayed incredible athleticism, but the games were like watching tennis. They had lots of subs for fresh legs and were high pressure the entire time. The games were almost a different sport than professional soccer and did little to prepare the players for the professional game.


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> Sorry, but all of the men's D1 soccer games I have seen in person were incredibly direct, ugly soccer. The players were very skilled and displayed incredible athleticism, but the games were like watching tennis. They had lots of subs for fresh legs and were high pressure the entire time. The games were almost a different sport than professional soccer and did little to prepare the players for the professional game.


Is that the purpose of D1 soccer?


----------



## outside!

espola said:


> Is that the purpose of D1 soccer?


No, but it is for many other D1 sports. If NCAA wishes to remain relevant in the soccer world (or become relevant) they should adapt.


----------



## EOTL

[





outside! said:


> No, but it is for many other D1 sports. If NCAA wishes to remain relevant in the soccer world (or become relevant) they should adapt.


On behalf of the NCAA: “we don’t care”. Any college that helps prepare a student for a career as a role player for SJ Quakes or FC Cincinnati has failed them.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I think there's a school just as expensive as USD, called Pepperdine, that collects the best talent in so cal willing to pay the hefty price tag.
USD competes with Loyola for the rest of those types of players.  

Up North Santa Clara has a grip on top players.  w USF, UOP and SMC getting the scraps.  

BYU is cheap. The get most of the stud mormon athletes and hence are always good.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> I think there's a school just as expensive as USD, called Pepperdine, that collects the best talent in so cal willing to pay the hefty price tag.
> USD competes with Loyola for the rest of those types of players.
> 
> Up North Santa Clara has a grip on top players.  w USF, UOP and SMC getting the scraps.
> 
> BYU is cheap. The get most of the stud mormon athletes and hence are always good.


According to the colleges' websites, Pepperdine is almost 50% more expensive than USD.  I believe there are some Pepperdine parents posting here occasionally.  Perhaps they could give us some insight on the finances of scholarships there.









						Undergraduate Educational Cost - 			One Stop Student Center -  University of San Diego
					





					www.sandiego.edu
				








__





						Pepperdine University Tuition | Cost | Seaver College
					





					seaver.pepperdine.edu


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> Is that the purpose of D1 soccer?


I watch a lot of UCLA and Stanford women's matches... arguably 2 top programs.  Lots of technical ability and, in my opinion, they play about as direct as anybody.  Not out of necessity since both can posses and connect 7-8 passes per possession.  And not long, over the top balls, but both teams play like the objective is to score 10 goals per match.  So where do we draw the line between "attractive soccer" and playing direct?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

eastbaysoccer said:


> I think there's a school just as expensive as USD, called Pepperdine, that collects the best talent in so cal willing to pay the hefty price tag.
> USD competes with Loyola for the rest of those types of players.
> 
> Up North Santa Clara has a grip on top players.  w USF, UOP and SMC getting the scraps.
> 
> BYU is cheap. The get most of the stud mormon athletes and hence are always good.


I'm not sure I agree.  You think Santa Clara is taking players away from Cal and Stanford?  I don't see that at all... even will Cal's lack of success.  But I completely agree about your 2nd part.  Poor UOP... location, location, location.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

espola said:


> According to the colleges' websites, Pepperdine is almost 50% more expensive than USD.  I believe there are some Pepperdine parents posting here occasionally.  Perhaps they could give us some insight on the finances of scholarships there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undergraduate Educational Cost - 			One Stop Student Center -  University of San Diego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sandiego.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepperdine University Tuition | Cost | Seaver College
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seaver.pepperdine.edu


50%?  Aren't they both about $70k?  I could see housing being a little tougher in Malibu.


----------



## espola

The Outlaw said:


> I watch a lot of UCLA and Stanford women's matches... arguably 2 top programs.  Lots of technical ability and, in my opinion, they play about as direct as anybody.  Not out of necessity since both can posses and connect 7-8 passes per possession.  And not long, over the top balls, but both teams play like the objective is to score 10 goals per match.  So where do we draw the line between "attractive soccer" and playing direct?


I have said many times here that the coaches who complain about the opponents playing too direct are usually making excuses for a loss.


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> I have said many times here that the coaches who complain about the opponents playing too direct are usually making excuses for a loss.


from the same coin:  about the same percentage of folks say their team plays "possession" and everyone else plays "direct" as the percentage of folks who complain that Joe Buck is pulling for the OTHER  team and the percentage of folks who, after a big victory, say, "nobody gave us a chance".


----------



## outside!

The Outlaw said:


> I watch a lot of UCLA and Stanford women's matches... arguably 2 top programs.  Lots of technical ability and, in my opinion, they play about as direct as anybody.  Not out of necessity since both can posses and connect 7-8 passes per possession.  And not long, over the top balls, but both teams play like the objective is to score 10 goals per match.  So where do we draw the line between "attractive soccer" and playing direct?


I agree that college women's soccer can be direct, but I was talking about college men's soccer. In the men's games I saw, much of the time it was 3 touches from one end of the field to the other and the ball was in the air a lot. The forwards and outside mids were being subbed every 10 to 15 minutes. I believe that professional soccer in the US will be a viable career path for both men and women in the future. All of the non-professional soccer in the US should be preparing for that day. If the NCAA does not, it will become irrelevant and not be able to get the influx of advertising money it currently gets from pointy ball and basket ball.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED*

outside! said:


> I agree that college women's soccer can be direct, but I was talking about college men's soccer. In the men's games I saw, much of the time it was 3 touches from one end of the field to the other and the ball was in the air a lot. The forwards and outside mids were being subbed every 10 to 15 minutes. I believe that professional soccer in the US will be a viable career path for both men and women in the future. All of the non-professional soccer in the US should be preparing for that day. If the NCAA does not, it will become irrelevant and not be able to get the influx of advertising money it currently gets from pointy ball and basket ball.


I hadn't noticed the subbing but agree with your point now that you reminded me it's 'men's'.  They do play incredibly fast and direct.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not sure I agree.  You think Santa Clara is taking players away from Cal and Stanford?  I don't see that at all... even will Cal's lack of success.  But I completely agree about your 2nd part.  Poor UOP... location, location, location.


No not comparing SC to CAL of Stanford only to expensive WCC schools


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stanford has WNT team players in line to attend.  They are in a class by themselves.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> Stanford has WNT team players in line to attend.  They are in a class by themselves.


I've only seen a few female players turn Stanford down.  They do exist though.

Everybody stay safe out there.  And wash your hands, keep your distance, and the person of color with the bandana on isn't trying to rob you.  Good luck to eveyone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I've only seen a few female players turn Stanford down.  They do exist though.
> 
> Everybody stay safe out there.  And wash your hands, keep your distance, and the person of color with the bandana on isn't trying to rob you.  Good luck to eveyone.


Good morning MAP,
how have you been?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning MAP,
> how have you been?


Good.  Saving a lot of money on travel although I would have liked to have been in DC on April 18th.  It's all good though.  I am finished with most of my honey do's and I think that my 11 year old is enjoying school from home too much.  

I hope that you and your family are doing well.  My prayers and donations go out to those suffering right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Good.  Saving a lot of money on travel although I would have liked to have been in DC on April 18th.  It's all good though.  I am finished with most of my honey do's and I think that my 11 year old is enjoying school from home too much.
> 
> I hope that you and your family are doing well.  My prayers and donations go out to those suffering right now.


Crazy times for sure, everyone is fine here, my junior sound the same as your younger, doesn’t want to go back this year.
She is sure missing out on some important soccer right now, but there are bigger fish to fry.
Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Colleges are planning for the possibility of  in person classes to be held in Jan 2021 and are discussing plans to start football in FEB to May.  Does this mean a late start for women's soccer?  

Certainly would affect ECNL events, recruiting, if this happens.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Coronavirus Claims U.S. Soccer Development Academy — Is College Soccer Next?
					

To think about how else American soccer will change during this time, we should ask ourselves where it already appeared most vulnerable. Answering that question honestly should warn us that the men’s college game could be in for a serious decline.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## eastbaysoccer

eastbaysoccer said:


> Coronavirus Claims U.S. Soccer Development Academy — Is College Soccer Next?
> 
> 
> To think about how else American soccer will change during this time, we should ask ourselves where it already appeared most vulnerable. Answering that question honestly should warn us that the men’s college game could be in for a serious decline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


I posted this in the boys section.  I don't immediately think womens soccer is in danger yet.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> I posted this in the boys section.  I don't immediately think womens soccer is in danger yet.


If a college has functioning men's and women D1 soccer programs, and they cancel just the men, they may find out what Title IX really says.









						20 U.S. Code § 1681 -  Sex
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## Simisoccerfan

espola said:


> If a college has functioning men's and women D1 soccer programs, and they cancel just the men, they may find out what Title IX really says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 U.S. Code § 1681 -  Sex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.law.cornell.edu


You don't need to have both men's and women's side of the same program.  Just overall equal opportunity (not money).  It's because football has such a larger roster that you see a lot of women's sports without a men's side.  Right now there are over 100 D1 school's that have only women's soccer.


----------



## espola

Simisoccerfan said:


> You don't need to have both men's and women's side of the same program.  Just overall equal opportunity (not money).  It's because football has such a larger roster that you see a lot of women's sports without a men's side.  Right now there are over 100 D1 school's that have only women's soccer.


It will be an interesting suit.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> It will be an interesting suit.


And there is a law firm in Chicago that claims to know a lot about soccer and suddenly has a lot of time on their hands.


----------



## MMMM

espola said:


> It will be an interesting suit.


The SEC fields women’s soccer and lacrosse teams but no men’s soccer and lacrosse teams. Because football.


----------



## espola

MMMM said:


> The SEC fields women’s soccer and lacrosse teams but no men’s soccer and lacrosse teams. Because football.


SEC is a conference, not a college.  They also don't "field" (if that's the right word) ice hockey or crew.

Kentucky and South Carolina are SEC football schools, but they play mens soccer in Conference USA.

Not having a team is not the same thing a having a team for years and then dropping it (and the lawyers wll have an obvious group of litigants).


----------



## eastbaysoccer

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.fresnobee.com/sports/college/mountain-west/fresno-state/article242184556.html


----------



## eastbaysoccer

This Cal State Campus Is One of the First to Commit to Online-Only Classes for Fall 2020    - EdSurge News
					

Colleges across the country are considering options for how to operate during the upcoming academic year, yet so far, few have committed publicly to ...




					www.google.com
				




does this mean no women’s soccer for Fullerton?  More to follow likely. My question is will the season be canceled or played in spring 2021?


----------



## Simisoccerfan

eastbaysoccer said:


> This Cal State Campus Is One of the First to Commit to Online-Only Classes for Fall 2020    - EdSurge News
> 
> 
> Colleges across the country are considering options for how to operate during the upcoming academic year, yet so far, few have committed publicly to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean no women’s soccer for Fullerton?  More to follow likely. My question is will the season be canceled or played in spring 2021?


If you read the article they say it is a crap shoot at the end.  50/50 that its online vs in person.  Meaningless news.  All colleges are preparing for both right now.


----------



## Mystery Train

eastbaysoccer said:


> This Cal State Campus Is One of the First to Commit to Online-Only Classes for Fall 2020    - EdSurge News
> 
> 
> Colleges across the country are considering options for how to operate during the upcoming academic year, yet so far, few have committed publicly to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does this mean no women’s soccer for Fullerton?  More to follow likely. My question is will the season be canceled or played in spring 2021?


Well, shit. 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/education/california-state-university-nations-largest-4-year-system-to-teach-remotely-in-fall/2020/05/12/963d581c-949b-11ea-82b4-c8db161ff6e5_story.html


----------



## full90

Apparently UC system will announce same this week. Question is will the “limited students” allowed on campus for certain classes and labs include athletes?


----------



## gkrent

Got an email from Pepperdine today stating that they are expecting students back to campus for Fall:

"As we look ahead, we are planning to welcome our incoming and returning students to campus for fall semester *on Monday, August 17, 2020."*


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> Got an email from Pepperdine today stating that they are expecting students back to campus for Fall:
> 
> "As we look ahead, we are planning to welcome our incoming and returning students to campus for fall semester *on Monday, August 17, 2020."*


Thanks for the info. We shall see if the CS system changes course.


----------



## Copa9

outside! said:


> There is a big difference between a private, well endowed university with about 3,700 students (Pepperdine) and a public university with over 36,000 students (Cal. State University, Fullerton). It would be great if they would reopen but the risk are quite different.


----------



## outside!

Copa9 said:


> There is a big difference between a private, well endowed university with about 3,700 students (Pepperdine) and a public university with over 36,000 students (Cal. State University, Fullerton). It would be great if they would reopen but the risk are quite different.


I agree and I am glad I am not the one to make the decision. If I did have to make the decision, I would delay because I don't believe anyone has enough facts to make the decision to reopen schools right now.

I have heard that UCSD plans to test all of their students. As a UC with it's own hospital and medical laboratories, it should have the capability of performing the testing and making an informed decision.


----------



## Justafan

outside! said:


> I agree and I am glad I am not the one to make the decision. If I did have to make the decision, I would delay because I don't believe anyone has enough facts to make the decision to reopen schools right now.
> 
> I have heard that UCSD plans to test all of their students. As a UC with it's own hospital and medical laboratories, it should have the capability of performing the testing and making an informed decision.


Every school across the nation, from pre-k to graduate, from public to private, should have already been set up to test their students at least twice a week!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Looks like leagues are altering their conference schedule to reduce travel:

wonder if WCCwl do this:

UOP
USF
Santa Clara
Smc
Plays each other 2 times for six games.
No conference games could include CAL, Stanford, San Jose state, Davis, Sac State, Nevada,,

Pepperdine
USD 
Loyola 
Plays each other three times.  Non conferences games could include Long Beach, Fullerton, Irvine, UCSB, USC, UCLA, SDSU.  Plenty of choices down south.

BYU
Portland 
Gonzaga 
Plays each other three times.  Non conference could include Utah Valley, southern Utah, Utah, WSU, UW, Portland state, EWU, Oregon, maybe some D2 .

Pac12 needs some thought.  They are a bit more spread out but cal and Stanford, UCLA and USC goof starts it 3x for sure.  ASU vs. Arizona 3x
Oregon, OSU, WSU, UW 2x .  Maybe Utah with as schools


----------



## gkrent

I'm going to revive this thread so people aren't confused by the other one (this thread is to discuss the upcoming 2020 season).

No official WCC announcements yet, but I know there is a lot of "Unofficial" training going on....anyone hear anything with Pac-12?


----------



## gotothebushes

gkrent said:


> I'm going to revive this thread so people aren't confused by the other one (this thread is to discuss the upcoming 2020 season).
> 
> No official WCC announcements yet, but I know there is a lot of "Unofficial" training going on....anyone hear anything with Pac-12?


Nothing on Pac-12! They will obviously the last you'll hear from.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I'm going to revive this thread so people aren't confused by the other one (this thread is to discuss the upcoming 2020 season).
> 
> No official WCC announcements yet, but I know there is a lot of "Unofficial" training going on....anyone hear anything with Pac-12?


It's going to be tough to have a college soccer season.  The NWSL has the players getting tested twice a week and living in a bubble for a month just to pull off the tournament that they are condensing the season down to.  With all of the college football and NFL players that have tested positive for the virus and others that tested positive for the antibody, I don't see how they are going to be able to have any sports without keeping the entire team in a bubble.  Personally I would have my kid redshirt if they have the availble year to do so.  I'm not even sending my 11 year old back to 6th grade in the fall he is going to do distance learning until there is a vaccine.  Too many people having their noses out of their masks and too many people acting like we aren't in the middle of a pandemic that has killed almost a half a million people (and that is only the reported deaths).

Good luck to everyone during this challenging time and please wear a damn mask in public!!!


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Reposting here to stay on topic.

Not 100% confirmed yet but hearing reporting date of 7/26 or 7/27. One week of Covid testing and other physicals. Independant training that week. Then practice/training in pods of 8. Maybe for 1-2 weeks. Then full team practice. Training camp in Dorms but solo occupancy. Other changes in AT and locker rooms to limit occupancy and provide distancing. Also team is working on a plan to get the international students back into the country.

From the CDC:

*With specific exceptions, foreign nationals who have been in any of the following countries during the past 14 days may not enter the United States. For a full list of exceptions, please refer to the relevant proclamations in the links below.*


*China*
*Iran*
*European Schengen area*(Austria, Belgium, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Malta, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, Monaco, San Marino, Vatican City)
*United Kingdom* (England, Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland)
*Republic of Ireland*
*Brazil*


----------



## Ellejustus

Map, can you still go to school without the vaccine?  No kids have died either.  Gavin just announced mandatory mask in cali.  OC must obey and I will get in big trouble if they dont.  I let my kid play and have no fear.  To each his own.  I was trying to stay positive everyone about playing sports but its just to dangerous.  See you all next year.  Peace!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

2020-21 UC Santa Barbara Women's Soccer Schedule
					

2020-21 UC Santa Barbara Women's Soccer Schedule




					ucsbgauchos.com
				




just about an all CA schedule.  

@MAP--this definitely is a red shirt year.  Soccer could start up and the season could be truncated.  

  The economy is not shutting down again.   This will be like HIV.  There will be no vaccine but many treatments.  We are going to have to learn to live with this.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Ellejustus said:


> Map, can you still go to school without the vaccine?  No kids have died either.  Gavin just announced mandatory mask in cali.  OC must obey and I will get in big trouble if they dont.  I let my kid play and have no fear.  To each his own.  I was trying to stay positive everyone about playing sports but its just to dangerous.  See you all next year.  Peace!!!


It's dangerous to those that are immunocompromised.  professors, older officials and fans with the previous are at risk.  Unfortunately this might be the new normal.


----------



## vegasguy

Well thank you for visiting Vegas last weekend you all.  It was not a bad turnout.   Good news is your Sunday traffic home was not as bad.


----------



## Soccer43

I am wondering if the UCSB schedule is accurate?  There was a news article about the Chancellor saying there are no fall sports for CSU schools.


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> I am wondering if the UCSB schedule is accurate?  There was a news article about the Chancellor saying there are no fall sports for CSU schools.


UCSB is part of UC, not CSU.


----------



## full90

The chancellor never said no fall sports for CSU’s. 
the only conference who has cancelled/postponed fall sports is the CAA which is a D2 conference and has some CSU schools in it. 
The D1 CSU’s (Long Beach, sdsu, cal poly etc) are all playing. Or at least planning on it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

NFLPA advises players not to work out together
					

Dr. Thom Mayer, the medical director for the NFL Players Association, is advising players not to work out together to prevent the spread of the coronavirus.




					www.espn.com
				




I think this news along with a high number of athletes getting COVID (Clemson, TX, Alabama ) will put an end to all voluntary workouts.

If pros aren’t doing it why would unpaid college athletes?


----------



## Soccer43

espola said:


> UCSB is part of UC, not CSU.


yes, I am aware of that.  I am talking about the CSU schools that are listed on the schedule of UCSB to play them.  

CCAA suspends NCAA Competition for Fall 2020

Maybe things have changed since this announcement.  There seems to be a lot of confusion.


----------



## full90

CCAA is division 2 schools. Is UCSB playing any div 2 schools?


----------



## Soccer43

It doesn’t look like fall schedules are posted for D1 programs so it doesn’t look like decisions have been made and announced yet.  All the news articles I see are from May and saying that CSU classes are all online for fall but haven’t decided about sports yet.  I can’t imagine no football because of the revenue it generates and if they have football they would have to have other sports but it isn’t clear.  I know one D1 school that has said no soccer season this fall but not sure about others.  Very thankful that for other parts of the country fall soccer season is on with some limitations.


----------



## full90

Every D1 is playing as of now. Of course all could change but no div 1 team has cancelled soccer as of today. Pac 12 has limited non conference games to within 400 miles of home for cost reasons. Some conferences dropping conference tournaments for cost reasons. But season is a go. Let’s hope...


----------



## dk_b

full90 said:


> Every D1 is playing as of now. Of course all could change but no div 1 team has cancelled soccer as of today. Pac 12 has limited non conference games to within 400 miles of home for cost reasons. Some conferences dropping conference tournaments for cost reasons. But season is a go. Let’s hope...


Is there an external source for the Pac 12's non-conference policy?  That sounds logical but I have not seen anything other than your comment and I'd like to read how the conference has described it (and anything else related to covid). Thanks.


----------



## full90

I don’t know if it’s a written thing or just an internal directive to pac 12 schools. It is NOT Covid related in that it isn’t for health reasons. It’s all financial to save money after the loss of March madness revenue and losing students on campus. Several pac 12 schools are in dire financial straits even before the impact of covid. Which will be massive as well.
Again I haven’t seen it anywhere just heard it from lots of sources.


----------



## Mystery Train

Hey @gkrent 

With the WCC shutting down fall, what does your daughter plan on doing moving forward?


----------



## Soccer43

SEC, ACC, and Big 12 are still planning a fall season at this point.


----------



## Ellejustus

Soccer43 said:


> SEC, ACC, and Big 12 are still planning a fall season at this point.


I notice that.  I saw interviews and it looks like a go at this point.


----------



## Soccer43

Things seem to change on a daily basis these days so we’ll see


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> SEC, ACC, and Big 12 are still planning a fall season at this point.


The leagues that put themselves ahead of the kids and the science.  No surprise though.  With 3 of the 4 teams from last year's college cup and two fo the top 4 teams in the country including the defending national champion not playing this abbreviated season will be a joke.  And I believe that the NCAA has already said that there won't be a college cup.  So what exactly are they putting their players at risk for?


----------



## Desert Hound

MakeAPlay said:


> So what exactly are they putting their players at risk for?


There is about zero risk for the players. Nationwide 275 people under 24 have died due to covid. 

So they have really no risk. 

Yes not playing for a national championship SUCKS. At the least they can play to win their conferences, play vs their normal rivals, AND play for the love of the game. 

That is what they would be playing for.


----------



## outside!

Desert Hound said:


> There is about zero risk for the players. Nationwide 275 people under 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> So they have really no risk.











						Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even for young adults, CDC report says | CNN
					

Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even among young adults without underlying chronic medical conditions, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Friday. Thirty-five percent of those surveyed by the agency said they still weren't back to their usual good health even two to...




					www.cnn.com
				




The heart damage and lung damage last forever.


----------



## STX

outside! said:


> Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even for young adults, CDC report says | CNN
> 
> 
> Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even among young adults without underlying chronic medical conditions, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Friday. Thirty-five percent of those surveyed by the agency said they still weren't back to their usual good health even two to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heart damage and lung damage last forever.


Genuinely interested and not trolling or trying to argue. 

From the article... "Public health leaders need to remind people who may not take Covid-19 seriously that even younger, healthier adults who get a milder form of the disease can have symptoms for weeks." 

Your summary of it is that "heart and lung damage will last forever."  I can't find any sort of conclusion like that anywhere in the article.  Am I missing something?


----------



## Desert Hound

outside! said:


> Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even for young adults, CDC report says | CNN
> 
> 
> Covid-19 can be a prolonged illness, even among young adults without underlying chronic medical conditions, the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention reported Friday. Thirty-five percent of those surveyed by the agency said they still weren't back to their usual good health even two to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heart damage and lung damage last forever.


Interesting what they call PROLONGED damage.

From the CDC and the article.

"Thirty-five percent of those surveyed by the agency said they still weren't back to their usual good health even two to three weeks after testing positive for the disease.
The CDC had survey results from 292 people who had a positive test for Covid-19 and were treated as an outpatient from April 15 until June 25. The interviews were done 14 to 21 days after people were originally tested."

So 2-3 weeks after being diagnosed some people still felt off.

CNN reports that as LONG TERM?

Someone should sit down with the author and editors and explain the differences between short term, medium term, and long term.

I once had a long term relationship with a girl in college. After 3 weeks we finally called it off  It was devastating when you put so much time and effort into those long term relationships. Took me another 2 weeks to get over it.


----------



## gkrent

Mystery Train said:


> Hey @gkrent
> 
> With the WCC shutting down fall, what does your daughter plan on doing moving forward?


She's a redshirt junior so she's still planning on playing for Pepp this spring and another fall season (knock on wood).  Who knows if they actually move soccer to spring.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> There is about zero risk for the players. Nationwide 275 people under 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> So they have really no risk.
> 
> Yes not playing for a national championship SUCKS. At the least they can play to win their conferences, play vs their normal rivals, AND play for the love of the game.
> 
> That is what they would be playing for.


This impacts the 5th year senior who was going to play a lot this year.  I feel for them.  I would be going cray cray if my last season was cancelled.  The game is being used. The good thing I see is my dd is playing right now because she wants to.  I see more and more girls quitting the game.


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> Interesting what they call PROLONGED damage.
> 
> From the CDC and the article.
> 
> "Thirty-five percent of those surveyed by the agency said they still weren't back to their usual good health even two to three weeks after testing positive for the disease.
> The CDC had survey results from 292 people who had a positive test for Covid-19 and were treated as an outpatient from April 15 until June 25. The interviews were done 14 to 21 days after people were originally tested."
> 
> So 2-3 weeks after being diagnosed some people still felt off.
> 
> CNN reports that as LONG TERM?
> 
> Someone should sit down with the author and editors and explain the differences between short term, medium term, and long term.
> 
> I once had a long term relationship with a girl in college. After 3 weeks we finally called it off  It was devastating when you put so much time and effort into those long term relationships. Took me another 2 weeks to get over it.


How on earth does anyone know anything long term on this sucker?


----------



## outside!

Most Recovered COVID-19 Patients Left With Heart Damage, Study Shows
					

Almost 80 percent of recovered COVID-19 patients suffered damage to their heart.




					www.newsweek.com
				




"A new study published Monday in the JAMA Cardiology Journal found that 78 percent of recovered COVID-19 patients had permanent heart damage."

Permanent seems like long term to me and not something anyone, much less athletes would want.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

As much as I would love to have soccer in the spring there won’t be because no college student will be vaccinated by Jan/Feb time frame.  It’s more realistic that most of the US population will have access to the vaccine late spring/early summer.
As for long term effects of COVID, no one really knows because time has not elapsed yet.  Researchers won’t know the true long term effects for 10-20 years.  Empirical data needs to be gathered.  

IMO colleges that resumed in person classes did so for the tuition dollars.  Very sad they put money first before student safety ( example UNC).  This all sucks.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

outside! said:


> Most Recovered COVID-19 Patients Left With Heart Damage, Study Shows
> 
> 
> Almost 80 percent of recovered COVID-19 patients suffered damage to their heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsweek.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A new study published Monday in the JAMA Cardiology Journal found that 78 percent of recovered COVID-19 patients had permanent heart damage."
> 
> Permanent seems like long term to me and not something anyone, much less athletes would want.


 the headline is scary but would like to see if those 78% had existing heart issues, what their ages were? economic profile, etc.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> the headline is scary but would like to see if those 78% had existing heart issues, what their ages were? economic profile, etc.


Just jumping into the JAMA article (not the Newsweek reporting on it), you see this in the "findings":  ". . . which was independent of preexisting conditions, severity and overall course of the acute illness, and the time from the original diagnosis."  The study's findings were with respect to structural issues and, as a person with structural heart issues, my guess is that the cardiologists can make some conclusions on what is or may be permanent.  That said, this is a small study - 100 patients - and under "Meaning" is written, "These findings indicate the need for ongoing investigation of the long-term cardiovascular consequences of COVID-19" and, in those two pre-sections ("Findings" and "Meaning"), no where is it noted that these problems are, indeed, permanent. I'm going to read more but it may be a simple case of Newsweek using a sensational lede.

All that said, I am fine w/the fall season being postponed - hopefully not cancelled - as there is just too much uncertainty (which, at a minimum, this study is highlighting).


----------



## dk_b

dk_b said:


> Just jumping into the JAMA article (not the Newsweek reporting on it), you see this in the "findings":  ". . . which was independent of preexisting conditions, severity and overall course of the acute illness, and the time from the original diagnosis."  The study's findings were with respect to structural issues and, as a person with structural heart issues, my guess is that the cardiologists can make some conclusions on what is or may be permanent.  That said, this is a small study - 100 patients - and under "Meaning" is written, "These findings indicate the need for ongoing investigation of the long-term cardiovascular consequences of COVID-19" and, in those two pre-sections ("Findings" and "Meaning"), no where is it noted that these problems are, indeed, permanent. I'm going to read more but it may be a simple case of Newsweek using a sensational lede.
> 
> All that said, I am fine w/the fall season being postponed - hopefully not cancelled - as there is just too much uncertainty (which, at a minimum, this study is highlighting).


I'm reading the JAMA piece on my phone and it's just too dense for that and despite me being of the "proceed cautiously" camp, I think that Newsweek has done a terrible job in presenting these findings in its brief summary.  If you don't look at the article, you don't know that of the 100 people, the age range was 45 to 53 (relevant to me - I'm 52 - and probably others on this board but very difficult as a stand-in for 20 year old college athletes).  And, as I noted above, the "Findings" and "Meaning" are really calling for MORE study.

The impact on the heart gives me a chill and makes me hope that a young heart is far more resistant than a middle-age heart but we really do need to see more (for example, the exact same analysis of 100 people with an age range of 15 to 23 or 17 to 25) before extending the findings too far (despite what Newsweek seems to want to do for us).


----------



## Ellejustus

dk_b said:


> Just jumping into the JAMA article (not the Newsweek reporting on it), you see this in the "findings":  ". . . which was independent of preexisting conditions, severity and overall course of the acute illness, and the time from the original diagnosis."  The study's findings were with respect to structural issues and, as a person with structural heart issues, my guess is that the cardiologists can make some conclusions on what is or may be permanent.  That said, this is a small study - 100 patients - and under "Meaning" is written, "These findings indicate the need for ongoing investigation of the long-term cardiovascular consequences of COVID-19" and, in those two pre-sections ("Findings" and "Meaning"), no where is it noted that these problems are, indeed, permanent. I'm going to read more but it may be a simple case of Newsweek using a sensational lede.
> 
> All that said, I am fine w/the fall season being postponed - hopefully not cancelled - as there is just too much uncertainty (which, at a minimum, this study is highlighting).


So no soccer games for 12 months?  I think their will always be uncertainty, just like I dont know if I will be alive tomorrow.  I'm super sad for all of the college players.  I know some families with soccer girls and their super bummed out and parents like you not happy.  I just talked to dad yesterday and he is pissed.  I like your calmness and will learn from it.  It's only one year of life ((the best dam years for kids)) and hopefully after Nov 3rd we will have better understanding of the true danger this virus caused.  Peace out Smokey


----------



## dk_b

Ellejustus said:


> So no soccer games for 12 months?  I think their will always be uncertainty, just like I dont know if I will be alive tomorrow.  I'm super sad for all of the college players.  I know some families with soccer girls and their super bummed out and parents like you not happy.  I just talked to dad yesterday and he is pissed.  I like your calmness and will learn from it.  It's only one year of life ((the best dam years for kids)) and hopefully after Nov 3rd we will have better understanding of the true danger this virus caused.  Peace out Smokey


There will always be uncertainty, true.  And there is risk with all that we do, that is true as well. But as a public health matter, we are in the infancy w/this illness (fortunately, we have known about coronaviruses for some time so there is a body of knowledge that means the scientists are not starting from zero).  If I were an AD or college president, would I be OK with putting students back in congregant living environments + contact sports v teams coming from other communities while relying on statistics that look back 8 months? And in that 8 months, we took young people largely out of circulation by closing schools and colleges?  I'm not OK with that and my kid, like many on this board, had half her senior year of HS taken, had her first year college experience gutted, has been in isolation hoping to play w/her team while major real-life BS was happening in her community at home so I understand the impact even if people are not sick.

What happens in this early period, when a player on a Big XII or SEC football team who is living in a dorm comes down with the illness? How does it impact the team he just played against? How about all the dormmates? Teammates? Classmates? Parents? Grandparents? Professors? Food service employees? Etc. Sure, nothing may come of it. And, sure, it may be significant insignificant for all but the people directly touched (and their family members and close friends).

I understand that we all have our own personal risk tolerance and some may feel like enough time has passed and the risk appears low while others may think that barely any time has passed and the risk remains unknown. But b/c this is a public health catastrophe that is indiscriminate (like 2d hand smoke but where the impact is not cancer in 50 years but an illness in weeks), and b/c it is still so new and b/c our national leaders botched something that had they gotten right would have put us in a position that is more like Europe and we'd probably be closer to having sports, dinning in groups, living a more normal life.

I really do hope that more is known in the next 3 months and the NCAA and the conferences are OK with proceeding with a spring schedule. But, as you say, I could die tomorrow. Here's an aside and an example: when my dad was alive, he and I would dream of being able to see my daughter rep the US at a tournament or even a friendly that would take place at home. Sadly (or maybe the best), she was at a YNT camp when he died (and he was lucid until his very last couple of days so he was aware she was there). It was hard on her - she loved my dad very much - and she wanted to come home. But she stayed and had great support and I flew to the camp to watch her in a scrimmage. She played for the US in Jan in FL (about 15 months after he passed) - China was one of the teams and we were alerted to the protocols that the US, the state of FL and the Federation were taking so, as I noted upthread, the knowledge of this virus was there) - and as proud as I was to watch her in a US kit, I shed a lot of tears thinking of my dad and how he would have been there with me (and even though it was a night game, I am 100% certain that the ol' curmudgeon would have kept his dark glasses on). I made the decision to go b/c "you never know" - I have hardware in my body keeping me alive. What if it malfunctions? What if I get hit by a bus when walking my dog? What if the stove catches fire and I'm stuck? No regrets in a 36 hr cross-country trip. But, and here's the key, that is MY life, not my daughter's. I want more knowledge before I think, "yeah. All good. The #s are low. Chances are that the women's soccer player who gets sick and dies will not be my kid". But I'm not good with saying "all good" b/c that kid might be the daughter of someone on this board. Or niece. Or very best friend. Yes, risk exists but I'm not willing to be the first one to use a bungy cord to jump off a cliff and, really, that is what we'd be asking of our young athletes (hey, that cord was designed and tested by engineers . . . it will almost certainly hold. Wanna go first?).


----------



## dk_b

dk_b said:


> There will always be uncertainty, true.  And there is risk with all that we do, that is true as well. But as a public health matter, we are in the infancy w/this illness (fortunately, we have known about coronaviruses for some time so there is a body of knowledge that means the scientists are not starting from zero).  If I were an AD or college president, would I be OK with putting students back in congregant living environments + contact sports v teams coming from other communities while relying on statistics that look back 8 months? And in that 8 months, we took young people largely out of circulation by closing schools and colleges?  I'm not OK with that and my kid, like many on this board, had half her senior year of HS taken, had her first year college experience gutted, has been in isolation hoping to play w/her team while major real-life BS was happening in her community at home so I understand the impact even if people are not sick.
> 
> What happens in this early period, when a player on a Big XII or SEC football team who is living in a dorm comes down with the illness? How does it impact the team he just played against? How about all the dormmates? Teammates? Classmates? Parents? Grandparents? Professors? Food service employees? Etc. Sure, nothing may come of it. And, sure, it may be significant insignificant for all but the people directly touched (and their family members and close friends).
> 
> I understand that we all have our own personal risk tolerance and some may feel like enough time has passed and the risk appears low while others may think that barely any time has passed and the risk remains unknown. But b/c this is a public health catastrophe that is indiscriminate (like 2d hand smoke but where the impact is not cancer in 50 years but an illness in weeks), and b/c it is still so new and b/c our national leaders botched something that had they gotten right would have put us in a position that is more like Europe and we'd probably be closer to having sports, dinning in groups, living a more normal life.
> 
> I really do hope that more is known in the next 3 months and the NCAA and the conferences are OK with proceeding with a spring schedule. But, as you say, I could die tomorrow. Here's an aside and an example: when my dad was alive, he and I would dream of being able to see my daughter rep the US at a tournament or even a friendly that would take place at home. Sadly (or maybe the best), she was at a YNT camp when he died (and he was lucid until his very last couple of days so he was aware she was there). It was hard on her - she loved my dad very much - and she wanted to come home. But she stayed and had great support and I flew to the camp to watch her in a scrimmage. She played for the US in Jan in FL (about 15 months after he passed) - China was one of the teams and we were alerted to the protocols that the US, the state of FL and the Federation were taking so, as I noted upthread, the knowledge of this virus was there) - and as proud as I was to watch her in a US kit, I shed a lot of tears thinking of my dad and how he would have been there with me (and even though it was a night game, I am 100% certain that the ol' curmudgeon would have kept his dark glasses on). I made the decision to go b/c "you never know" - I have hardware in my body keeping me alive. What if it malfunctions? What if I get hit by a bus when walking my dog? What if the stove catches fire and I'm stuck? No regrets in a 36 hr cross-country trip. But, and here's the key, that is MY life, not my daughter's. I want more knowledge before I think, "yeah. All good. The #s are low. Chances are that the women's soccer player who gets sick and dies will not be my kid". But I'm not good with saying "all good" b/c that kid might be the daughter of someone on this board. Or niece. Or very best friend. Yes, risk exists but I'm not willing to be the first one to use a bungy cord to jump off a cliff and, really, that is what we'd be asking of our young athletes (hey, that cord was designed and tested by engineers . . . it will almost certainly hold. Wanna go first?).


TL/DR: DK is babbling again.  He's risk averse.  He's OK with waiting.  Hopes there's a spring season.


----------



## espola

dk_b said:


> I'm reading the JAMA piece on my phone and it's just too dense for that and despite me being of the "proceed cautiously" camp, I think that Newsweek has done a terrible job in presenting these findings in its brief summary.  If you don't look at the article, you don't know that of the 100 people, the age range was 45 to 53 (relevant to me - I'm 52 - and probably others on this board but very difficult as a stand-in for 20 year old college athletes).  And, as I noted above, the "Findings" and "Meaning" are really calling for MORE study.
> 
> The impact on the heart gives me a chill and makes me hope that a young heart is far more resistant than a middle-age heart but we really do need to see more (for example, the exact same analysis of 100 people with an age range of 15 to 23 or 17 to 25) before extending the findings too far (despite what Newsweek seems to want to do for us).


Hope?


"We're sending you off to war with an unknown menace, son.  I hope you survive unscathed."


----------



## Ellejustus

dk_b said:


> TL/DR: DK is babbling again.  He's risk averse.  He's OK with waiting.  Hopes there's a spring season.


You can babble all you want sir.  You earned it and I'm sorry to hear about your pops missing out on that YNT call up and the hardware you have to have.  I guess like someone said earlier, no sports until vaccine.  Sports is not that important to risk life over and I agree some of the information we get is scary.  No way on Nov 4th someone will say the virus was way over played by some.  I'm now accepting the fact that their is no end in site.  I would be an asshole to only care that my dd can play one last year of club.  Your dd is missing out too and so are all the other players in the Big 10 and Pac 12.  I feel sick now for being on this site for so long hopping my dd could go out with a bang.  Some say it's my selfishness.  It's my ego and I know it.  Carl has been telling me to move on from all this and let it go.  I'm super torn today with what to do.  I might write my goodbye to all of you as Mirage did.  I'm dead serious.  This 50/50 political stuff ((pick a side or else)) is way over my head and I actually still want my head after all this is over.  I tend to piss some folks off and they get angry. This is party lines kind of life were living in now and it really sickens me because so many innocent people are caught in the middle.  I'm actually feeling depressed over all this.  One thing I learned DK, be calm and I learned that from you.  Thanks for sharing bro and please stay safe.


----------



## dk_b

Ellejustus said:


> You can babble all you want sir.  You earned it and I'm sorry to hear about your pops missing out on that YNT call up and the hardware you have to have.  I guess like someone said earlier, no sports until vaccine.  Sports is not that important to risk life over and I agree some of the information we get is scary.  No way on Nov 4th someone will say the virus was way over played by some.  I'm now accepting the fact that their is no end in site.  I would be an asshole to only care that my dd can play one last year of club.  Your dd is missing out too and so are all the other players in the Big 10 and Pac 12.  I feel sick now for being on this site for so long hopping my dd could go out with a bang.  Some say it's my selfishness.  It's my ego and I know it.  Carl has been telling me to move on from all this and let it go.  I'm super torn today with what to do.  I might write my goodbye to all of you as Mirage did.  I'm dead serious.  This 50/50 political stuff ((pick a side or else)) is way over my head and I actually still want my head after all this is over.  I tend to piss some folks off and they get angry. This is party lines kind of life were living in now and it really sickens me because so many innocent people are caught in the middle.  I'm actually feeling depressed over all this.  One thing I learned DK, be calm and I learned that from you.  Thanks for sharing bro and please stay safe.


btw - when i referred to “upthread”, I may have been thinking of a different thread covering similar topics.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

espola said:


> Hope?
> 
> 
> "We're sending you off to war with an unknown menace, son.  I hope you survive unscathed."


This the same advice I would give to anyone reading your posts!  lol


----------



## Mystery Train

dk_b said:


> There will always be uncertainty, true.  And there is risk with all that we do, that is true as well. But as a public health matter, we are in the infancy w/this illness (fortunately, we have known about coronaviruses for some time so there is a body of knowledge that means the scientists are not starting from zero).  If I were an AD or college president, would I be OK with putting students back in congregant living environments + contact sports v teams coming from other communities while relying on statistics that look back 8 months? And in that 8 months, we took young people largely out of circulation by closing schools and colleges?  I'm not OK with that and my kid, like many on this board, had half her senior year of HS taken, had her first year college experience gutted, has been in isolation hoping to play w/her team while major real-life BS was happening in her community at home so I understand the impact even if people are not sick.
> 
> What happens in this early period, when a player on a Big XII or SEC football team who is living in a dorm comes down with the illness? How does it impact the team he just played against? How about all the dormmates? Teammates? Classmates? Parents? Grandparents? Professors? Food service employees? Etc. Sure, nothing may come of it. And, sure, it may be significant insignificant for all but the people directly touched (and their family members and close friends).
> 
> I understand that we all have our own personal risk tolerance and some may feel like enough time has passed and the risk appears low while others may think that barely any time has passed and the risk remains unknown. But b/c this is a public health catastrophe that is indiscriminate (like 2d hand smoke but where the impact is not cancer in 50 years but an illness in weeks), and b/c it is still so new and b/c our national leaders botched something that had they gotten right would have put us in a position that is more like Europe and we'd probably be closer to having sports, dinning in groups, living a more normal life.
> 
> I really do hope that more is known in the next 3 months and the NCAA and the conferences are OK with proceeding with a spring schedule. But, as you say, I could die tomorrow. Here's an aside and an example: when my dad was alive, he and I would dream of being able to see my daughter rep the US at a tournament or even a friendly that would take place at home. Sadly (or maybe the best), she was at a YNT camp when he died (and he was lucid until his very last couple of days so he was aware she was there). It was hard on her - she loved my dad very much - and she wanted to come home. But she stayed and had great support and I flew to the camp to watch her in a scrimmage. She played for the US in Jan in FL (about 15 months after he passed) - China was one of the teams and we were alerted to the protocols that the US, the state of FL and the Federation were taking so, as I noted upthread, the knowledge of this virus was there) - and as proud as I was to watch her in a US kit, I shed a lot of tears thinking of my dad and how he would have been there with me (and even though it was a night game, I am 100% certain that the ol' curmudgeon would have kept his dark glasses on). I made the decision to go b/c "you never know" - I have hardware in my body keeping me alive. What if it malfunctions? What if I get hit by a bus when walking my dog? What if the stove catches fire and I'm stuck? No regrets in a 36 hr cross-country trip. But, and here's the key, that is MY life, not my daughter's. I want more knowledge before I think, "yeah. All good. The #s are low. Chances are that the women's soccer player who gets sick and dies will not be my kid". But I'm not good with saying "all good" b/c that kid might be the daughter of someone on this board. Or niece. Or very best friend. Yes, risk exists but I'm not willing to be the first one to use a bungy cord to jump off a cliff and, really, that is what we'd be asking of our young athletes (hey, that cord was designed and tested by engineers . . . it will almost certainly hold. Wanna go first?).


Dk, you're way too intelligent and rational to be a soccer parent.  I call BS!


----------



## dk_b

espola said:


> Hope?
> 
> 
> "We're sending you off to war with an unknown menace, son.  I hope you survive unscathed."


Yes, "hope".  But in reading my posts, I'd expect that it's clear that "hope", for me, is not enough.  I'd assume you have the same hope and that everyone has the same hope - who wouldn't hope that young people don't suffer as much damage as middle-age or older folks?

The Newsweek article is poor but the underlying study is interesting and I'm going to try to slog my way through it. It's cautionary and seems easily replicable using a younger cohort.  Until it is repeated over and over with larger groups, it's usefulness is as a cautionary anecdote. And given my risk aversion, that's enough for me at this point.


----------



## dk_b

Mystery Train said:


> Dk, you're way too intelligent and rational to be a soccer parent.  I call BS!


Ha ha! I like sharing and I don't like fighting online. Back in the thumbs down days, I'd always ask for an explanation re a disagreement rather than just a thumbs down - and I never used that feature.  I learn a lot from all of you and when I read something w/which I disagree (or even a thread that leaves me with disgust - I will often read w/o commenting), I often come away better informed and either questioning, changing or reaffirming my beliefs (reading a disagreeing view but reaffirming my opinion is a positive exercise for an old guy).


----------



## Desert Hound

dk_b said:


> our national leaders botched something that had they gotten right would have put us in a position that is more like Europe and we'd probably be closer to having sports, dinning in groups, living a more normal life.


You know that if you look at Germany, France, UK, Spain, Italy combined they have about as many deaths as the US. And those countries combined have about the same population as the US.

So what they did, didn't make much of a difference relative to the US.


----------



## SD_Soccer

dk_b said:


> Ha ha! I like sharing and I don't like fighting online. Back in the thumbs down days, I'd always ask for an explanation re a disagreement rather than just a thumbs down - and I never used that feature.  I learn a lot from all of you and when I read something w/which I disagree (or even a thread that leaves me with disgust - I will often read w/o commenting), I often come away better informed and either questioning, changing or reaffirming my beliefs (reading a disagreeing view but reaffirming my opinion is a positive exercise for an old guy).


I believe in science. I believe in scientists. We are getting more rapid and accurate tests (spit) that can allow us to find and isolate the sick and prevent spread. We sequenced the virus and we know the target to create vaccines and antivirals. We have artificial intelligence to more rapidly go through the scientific discovery process. We will get back to a more normal life, and I believe it will be by next summer at latest. This virus is not as complex as HIV/AIDS. We will win, just not as quick as any of us would like (and try being a teenager or young adult who has little life experience to contextualize this virus). I want my son and daughter to get back playing again. This is harder for my son than daughter since this is his senior year of high school and he doesn’t want to play in college, so his last chance. At least my daughter will have 2 more years of college (3 if she stays for a 5th year— not likely as she is pre-med and needs medical hours before applying).


----------



## dk_b

SD_Soccer said:


> I believe in science. I believe in scientists. We are getting more rapid and accurate tests (spit) that can allow us to find and isolate the sick and prevent spread. We sequenced the virus and we know the target to create vaccines and antivirals. We have artificial intelligence to more rapidly go through the scientific discovery process. We will get back to a more normal life, and I believe it will be by next summer at latest. This virus is not as complex as HIV/AIDS. We will win, just not as quick as any of us would like (and try being a teenager or young adult who has little life experience to contextualize this virus). I want my son and daughter to get back playing again. This is harder for my son than daughter since this is his senior year of high school and he doesn’t want to play in college, so his last chance. At least my daughter will have 2 more years of college (3 if she stays for a 5th year— not likely as she is pre-med and needs medical hours before applying).


Well said.  I agree with much of that - and noted several of those points on the other thread covering this stuff.  Even if we implemented some of the testing (whether the quick tests, pool tests in congregant living or working environments, combination) and some of non-invasive, non-disruptive actions (hand-washing, masks) and even a short but intense period of isolation, we'd be there sooner - at least in terms of significant slowing down and some return to normalcy.




Desert Hound said:


> You know that if you look at Germany, France, UK, Spain, Italy combined they have about as many deaths as the US. And those countries combined have about the same population as the US.
> 
> So what they did, didn't make much of a difference relative to the US.


A rough count looks like we have about 10MM more people (about 3%) and about 40K (about 23%) more deaths right now.  But their current numbers, even with some small outbreaks, are much better than ours as we continue to have new cases and, soon enough, new deaths.  We will be over 200K but how many is too many or how many is a statistical blip?  For some, 200K is the same as 500K or 1MM - still not even 1/2 of 1% - so long as it has not hit someone close to them.  For others, we reached crisis numbers after our deaths were in the thousands. I don't expect any one person to have the same perspective that I do nor will I share someone else's 100%.  But when the "getting it wrong" means more spread and more death, I don't think we can afford to take the chance. Especially because some measures exist to slow things down and, as @SD_Soccer states, more aggressive solutions will be here.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> There is about zero risk for the players. Nationwide 275 people under 24 have died due to covid.
> 
> So they have really no risk.
> 
> Yes not playing for a national championship SUCKS. At the least they can play to win their conferences, play vs their normal rivals, AND play for the love of the game.
> 
> That is what they would be playing for.


LOL!!!!!!

Sounds like you are okay with risking your kid's life and long term health for the chance not to play for a national championship.  Sounds like that makes a lot of sense to me.  My kid loves the game but she wouldn't be playing if there wasn't such robust testing (3-4 times a week) and a bubble.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## MSK357

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL!!!!!!
> 
> Sounds like you are okay with risking your kid's life and long term health for the chance not to play for a national championship.  Sounds like that makes a lot of sense to me.  My kid loves the game but she wouldn't be playing if there wasn't such robust testing (3-4 times a week) and a bubble.  Good luck to your player.


You do know hundreds of people under 24 die every year from the seasonal flu right?  If we go by statistics for kids under 24, the flu is more dangerous than COVID. By your logic, we've been risking kids lives from the flu every flu season.





__





						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
					

CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## Desert Hound

MSK357 said:


> You do know hundreds of people under 24 die every year from the seasonal flu right?  If we go by statistics for kids under 24, the flu is more dangerous than COVID. By your logic, we've been risking kids lives from the flu every flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


And therein lies the problem. 

People do not look at stats. The news doesn't provide context either. 

All you hear is covid is deadly, etc. etc. It is to certain groups. Mainly 80+ individuals. 

The stats clearly show there is virtually zero risk to under 24 yr olds. CDC has the stats. Compare the 24 and under age group covid deaths vs the flu over the same time period. 

And further note that is not some biased source of info from a right or left group. Those stats are compiled by the CDC. All the other countries show the same thing in terms of who is at risk.


----------



## dk_b

MSK357 said:


> You do know hundreds of people under 24 die every year from the seasonal flu right?  If we go by statistics for kids under 24, the flu is more dangerous than COVID. By your logic, we've been risking kids lives from the flu every flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


Is the data there to support that?  We did shut schools, stop sports, curtail much congregant activity since mid-March. Do we actually know that, given the 170,000 and counting (which is way more than the estimated 24,000 to 62,000 flu deaths in the 2018-19 flu season), that had people younger than 24 been living a "normal" life, COVID would still be considered less deadly than the flu?  I'm not able to come to that conclusion given how much and how little we know about this.  So unless the statistics actually account for the significant change in youthful behavior in 2020, the conclusion that "the flu is more dangerous than COVID" seems really subjective.


----------



## EOTL

dk_b said:


> Well said.  I agree with much of that - and noted several of those points on the other thread covering this stuff.  Even if we implemented some of the testing (whether the quick tests, pool tests in congregant living or working environments, combination) and some of non-invasive, non-disruptive actions (hand-washing, masks) and even a short but intense period of isolation, we'd be there sooner - at least in terms of significant slowing down and some return to normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rough count looks like we have about 10MM more people (about 3%) and about 40K (about 23%) more deaths right now.  But their current numbers, even with some small outbreaks, are much better than ours as we continue to have new cases and, soon enough, new deaths.  We will be over 200K but how many is too many or how many is a statistical blip?  For some, 200K is the same as 500K or 1MM - still not even 1/2 of 1% - so long as it has not hit someone close to them.  For others, we reached crisis numbers after our deaths were in the thousands. I don't expect any one person to have the same perspective that I do nor will I share someone else's 100%.  But when the "getting it wrong" means more spread and more death, I don't think we can afford to take the chance. Especially because some measures exist to slow things down and, as @SD_Soccer states, more aggressive solutions will be here.


Also keep in mind that comparing deaths in European countries is misleading in that the vast majority of those deaths occurred to people who were infected before countries even had any idea what was happening, how dangerous it is, and how if is spread. There were roughly 60k deaths in those  countries in March and the first few days of April.  There is no excuse for what continues to happen in the US, however, other than Americans are dumb and will make any misleading or false argument to rationalize their ongoing stupid and dangerous behavior. If we’d done what European countries did, there wouldn’t be 1,000+ dying here every day with no end in sight.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> And therein lies the problem.
> 
> People do not look at stats. The news doesn't provide context either.
> 
> All you hear is covid is deadly, etc. etc. It is to certain groups. Mainly 80+ individuals.
> 
> The stats clearly show there is virtually zero risk to under 24 yr olds. CDC has the stats. Compare the 24 and under age group covid deaths vs the flu over the same time period.
> 
> And further note that is not some biased source of info from a right or left group. Those stats are compiled by the CDC. All the other countries show the same thing in terms of who is at risk.


173,000 have died of Covid-19 so far with another 1000+ a day. How does that stack up with the flu?


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> 173,000 have died of Covid-19 so far with another 1000+ a day. How does that stack up with the flu?


I know you have trouble reading. 

We are talking college age individuals and under. Basically 24 yrs and younger. 

To date there have been about 270 total deaths of people 24 yrs and under. That age group has about ZERO risk as it relates to covid. Go look up how many people in the same age group have died during the same time period from the flu. Rather similar.


----------



## Mystery Train

Credentialed epidemiologists around the world after months of studying patients and cases: "Whoah.  This new COVID strain is really unusual.  We're not sure how dangerous it's going to prove to be to young people in the long run.  We're going to have to take our best guess, be cautious and see how it plays out after we get more data."

Soccer Dad with an iPhone and google: "Pfffft.  The regular flu is worse."


----------



## Ellejustus

Let's shut *everything* down folks. * Everyone* gets *no pay until Jan 1st* and* no job waiting for them either*.  We *all* start fresh 2021.  *No one* works except Nurses, Docs and Fire.  Police stay home and rest this one out as well and the rest of us take a break and chill and get ready for the reboot.  Their is too much scary stuff now that has me frighten as well.  The danger ahead sign is out in force as like never before in the history of my life.  If DK wants it all shut down, it's time to call it a day folks.  No sports for all until all our safe.  We dont know what will happen tomorrow or the long term with this virus from Europe so let's error in caution that someone didn;t do anything to fix and now its all his fault.  Peace everyone in the D1 world.  Shut it all down until a vaccine is my advice.  I hope under 18 can play this fall but I will respect the wishes of so many of you.  No one wins in any of this debate.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> I know you have trouble reading.
> 
> We are talking college age individuals and under. Basically 24 yrs and younger.
> 
> To date there have been about 270 total deaths of people 24 yrs and under. That age group has about ZERO risk as it relates to covid. Go look up how many people in the same age group have died during the same time period from the flu. Rather similar.


There have been exactly zero deaths of those who haven’t died from it, so we must be good to go.


----------



## dk_b

Ellejustus said:


> Let's shut *everything* down folks. * Everyone* gets *no pay until Jan 1st* and* no job waiting for them either*.  We *all* start fresh 2021.  *No one* works except Nurses, Docs and Fire.  Police stay home and rest this one out as well and the rest of us take a break and chill and get ready for the reboot.  Their is too much scary stuff now that has me frighten as well.  The danger ahead sign is out in force as like never before in the history of my life.  If DK wants it all shut down, it's time to call it a day folks.  No sports for all until all our safe.  We dont know what will happen tomorrow or the long term with this virus from Europe so let's error in caution that someone didn;t do anything to fix and now its all his fault.  Peace everyone in the D1 world.  Shut it all down until a vaccine is my advice.  I hope under 18 can play this fall but I will respect the wishes of so many of you.  No one wins in any of this debate.
> View attachment 8686


odd to invoke my name in there. I have not called for everything to be shut down.  I’ve said that I’m good with a cautionary approach and I support the postponing of the fall season. But I also believe that other aspects of life can continue with reasonable steps to protect one another.


----------



## Desert Hound

Anyway...any other conferences going to call it quits?


----------



## Ellejustus

dk_b said:


> odd to invoke my name in there. I have not called for everything to be shut down.  I’ve said that I’m good with a cautionary approach and I support the postponing of the fall season. But I also believe that other aspects of life can continue with reasonable steps to protect one another.


This is a no win for any side DK and I was only invoking you as someone I thought was crazy like me and when I read your story, it hit me hard. If you want to play like Hound Dog and me, were selfish and care very little for other peoples health.  Basically, this has become one hot_____________________  _ _ _ _ ing weapon here in Cali and is being used against little kids under 18. That's just my two cents and all of you guys are way smarter than I ever was.  I can see all the legal sh*t the big U has to maneuver through and the risk is too risky for getting sued.  Why is the SEC playing football and Pac 12 a no?  Money only? Selfishness on the players?  Coaches like Leach making them play now or lose scholarship?  Be called a wimp?  Players voiced their desire to play this fall?  They have schedule out and all ready to ball and Pac 12 is a no.  California is basically one big no for anything sports related.  That has to cause you of all people to ponder and wonder in your mind, "Hey, whats going on here?  No?  I knew long ago 100% what was going on and it's 100% sic.  Just wait for more breaking news.  This is nothing that's about to come and I mean that 100%.  I try and make light of very serious situations.  It's my way of dealing with pain.


----------



## MSK357

dk_b said:


> Is the data there to support that?  We did shut schools, stop sports, curtail much congregant activity since mid-March. Do we actually know that, given the 170,000 and counting (which is way more than the estimated 24,000 to 62,000 flu deaths in the 2018-19 flu season), that had people younger than 24 been living a "normal" life, COVID would still be considered less deadly than the flu?  I'm not able to come to that conclusion given how much and how little we know about this.  So unless the statistics actually account for the significant change in youthful behavior in 2020, the conclusion that "the flu is more dangerous than COVID" seems really subjective.





EOTL said:


> Also keep in mind that comparing deaths in European countries is misleading in that the vast majority of those deaths occurred to people who were infected before countries even had any idea what was happening, how dangerous it is, and how if is spread. There were roughly 60k deaths in those  countries in March and the first few days of April.  There is no excuse for what continues to happen in the US, however, other than Americans are dumb and will make any misleading or false argument to rationalize their ongoing stupid and dangerous behavior. If we’d done what European countries did, there wouldn’t be 1,000+ dying here every day with no end in sight.


Well, it looks like although you agree with each other, you are also contradicting each other.  EOTL says european countries deaths occured before they had any idea what was happening, yet their info on how COVID reacts to children is still same as over here.  Even in china, their studies showed that  there is minimal risk to children, especially outdoors.  There is enough data and scientific information within our own country to show the minimal risk to children, especially healthy children.  So if you want to go against the science AND stats, Go ahead and keep your children at home.  My position on this has changed anyway. I now want all of you to keep your children at home.  My kids on the other hand will continue to go out, train, and scrimmage.  Even though my "goats" don't need an advantage, ill take the 5+ months of continued training while others are doing zoom and socially distancing.  But I have a strong feeling your kids are doing the same, hypocrites.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> Well, it looks like although you agree with each other, you are also contradicting each other.  EOTL says european countries deaths occured before they had any idea what was happening, yet their info on how COVID reacts to children is still same as over here.  Even in china, their studies showed that  there is minimal risk to children, especially outdoors.  There is enough data and scientific information within our own country to show the minimal risk to children, especially healthy children.  So if you want to go against the science AND stats, Go ahead and keep your children at home.  My position on this has changed anyway. I now want all of you to keep your children at home.  My kids on the other hand will continue to go out, train, and scrimmage.  Even though my "goats" don't need an advantage, ill take the 5+ months of continued training while others are doing zoom and socially distancing.  But I have a strong feeling your kids are doing the same, hypocrites.


What’s the over/under for today? 1200? 1400?


----------



## Soccer43

UNC moved to all online after about 120 cases showed up as positive.  Not sure if this means they will shut down sports or not.  Some are still allowed to be on campus but online classes so not sure how that works for sports


----------



## MakeAPlay

MSK357 said:


> You do know hundreds of people under 24 die every year from the seasonal flu right?  If we go by statistics for kids under 24, the flu is more dangerous than COVID. By your logic, we've been risking kids lives from the flu every flu season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
> 
> 
> CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cdc.gov


Oh goodness now it seems that the insane assylum has let patients out to discuss public health.

Hey do what you want to do with your kids.  I'm curious as to how many kids under 24 that were athletes died last year from the flu and how many had measurable heart and lung damage from the flu.  

This is why this isn't going to end anytime soon.  Flatearthers, anti-vaxxers and conspiracy theorist are comfortable putting forward all of their tripe.  I'm glad that my kid already has her degree and college career under her belt.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MSK357

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh goodness now it seems that the insane assylum has let patients out to discuss public health.
> 
> Hey do what you want to do with your kids.  I'm curious as to how many kids under 24 that were athletes died last year from the flu and how many had measurable heart and lung damage from the flu.
> 
> This is why this isn't going to end anytime soon.  Flatearthers, anti-vaxxers and conspiracy theorist are comfortable putting forward all of their tripe.  I'm glad that my kid already has her degree and college career under her belt.  Good luck to you and your player.


Didnt know stats counted as flat earthers and anti vaxxers.  Science also says low risk for children.  You must be anti science and stats lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MSK357 said:


> Didnt know stats counted as flat earthers and anti vaxxers.  Science also says low risk for children.  You must be anti science and stats lol.


If you believe that.  Continue to look clownish arguing against the facts.  I am not so desperate to get my kid into college that I would risk her life.


----------



## MSK357

MakeAPlay said:


> If you believe that.  Continue to look clownish arguing against the facts.  I am not so desperate to get my kid into college that I would risk her life.


I think you are the one ignoring facts.  I posted statistics from CDC, now here's a recent article from the Mayo Clinic.









						How COVID-19 affects babies and children
					

Know the symptoms of COVID-19 in children, what to do if your child appears sick and how to keep your family healthy.




					www.mayoclinic.org
				




But you must think this is fake news. My sources must not be reputable enough for you.  Please post something from Buzzfeed, you might change my mind lol.


----------



## dk_b

MSK357 said:


> Well, it looks like although you agree with each other, you are also contradicting each other.  EOTL says european countries deaths occured before they had any idea what was happening, yet their info on how COVID reacts to children is still same as over here.  Even in china, their studies showed that  there is minimal risk to children, especially outdoors.  There is enough data and scientific information within our own country to show the minimal risk to children, especially healthy children.  So if you want to go against the science AND stats, Go ahead and keep your children at home.  My position on this has changed anyway. I now want all of you to keep your children at home.  My kids on the other hand will continue to go out, train, and scrimmage.  Even though my "goats" don't need an advantage, ill take the 5+ months of continued training while others are doing zoom and socially distancing.  But I have a strong feeling your kids are doing the same, hypocrites.


I'm a hypocrite why exactly? Because I am following the guidance of my city's public health department (and my county's and our state's)? Or because I'm worried about what 5 months of missed training might mean for their future so I'm either gaming the system (trying to encourage others to stay home so my kids can train and there's my hypocrisy) or putting them behind?  I'm not too worried about it - if my HS kids are good enough to play at the higher levels, a year off like everyone will have (more or less) is not going to matter much, just like their older sister was able to manage an injury and miss some time and have her best years on the other side.  If they are not good enough, I'm sorry that they are losing this time b/c they are in their last years playing their favorite sport competitively but, in the end, the time off won't be what made them unable to move to the next level.

There is not enough data out there to "go with" or "go against" the science on this.  The samples are small, there are variables that interfere, there is not a huge amount of time to gauge what's really happening, it is novel disease.  Because of so many unknowns, I'm comfortable with a cautious approach - a cautious approach may prove to be unnecessary but we have some contrary groups out there that will prove the point one way or another. Soon enough we will be able to look at Mississippi's outbreak of cases in schools, at Notre Dame's outbreak, and outbreak after outbreak that are certain to happen in areas were schools (K-12 and colleges) are open and they are treating this either as a hoax or as low risk b/c the young people tend to be OK.  Soon enough, we will have a larger sample of infected young people and shortly after that, we will understand the death rates a bit more.  Basically, governors and college presidents have decided to prove the case with their students . . . for their sake (and because I know people in the test cohort), I really hope you are right and what we see in a month or two are what you expect (low death rates and low post-illness health impact).  I'm OK with there being no youth and college soccer seasons until we know more.  And I'm OK following my city's guidance which allows them to be doing some things but restricts others.


----------



## MSK357

dk_b said:


> I'm a hypocrite why exactly? Because I am following the guidance of my city's public health department (and my county's and our state's)? Or because I'm worried about what 5 months of missed training might mean for their future so I'm either gaming the system (trying to encourage others to stay home so my kids can train and there's my hypocrisy) or putting them behind?  I'm not too worried about it - if my HS kids are good enough to play at the higher levels, a year off like everyone will have (more or less) is not going to matter much, just like their older sister was able to manage an injury and miss some time and have her best years on the other side.  If they are not good enough, I'm sorry that they are losing this time b/c they are in their last years playing their favorite sport competitively but, in the end, the time off won't be what made them unable to move to the next level.
> 
> There is not enough data out there to "go with" or "go against" the science on this.  The samples are small, there are variables that interfere, there is not a huge amount of time to gauge what's really happening, it is novel disease.  Because of so many unknowns, I'm comfortable with a cautious approach - a cautious approach may prove to be unnecessary but we have some contrary groups out there that will prove the point one way or another. Soon enough we will be able to look at Mississippi's outbreak of cases in schools, at Notre Dame's outbreak, and outbreak after outbreak that are certain to happen in areas were schools (K-12 and colleges) are open and they are treating this either as a hoax or as low risk b/c the young people tend to be OK.  Soon enough, we will have a larger sample of infected young people and shortly after that, we will understand the death rates a bit more.  Basically, governors and college presidents have decided to prove the case with their students . . . for their sake (and because I know people in the test cohort), I really hope you are right and what we see in a month or two are what you expect (low death rates and low post-illness health impact).  I'm OK with there being no youth and college soccer seasons until we know more.  And I'm OK following my city's guidance which allows them to be doing some things but restricts others.


As long as you are consistent I have no issue with you.  There are people on here however that say we should listen to the guidance and stay locked down but have freely admitted their kids go out and scrimmage and get private/group training.  Those are hypocrites.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh goodness now it seems that the insane assylum has let patients out to discuss public health.
> 
> Hey do what you want to do with your kids.  I'm curious as to how many kids under 24 that were athletes died last year from the flu and how many had measurable heart and lung damage from the flu.
> 
> This is why this isn't going to end anytime soon.  Flatearthers, anti-vaxxers and conspiracy theorist are comfortable putting forward all of their tripe. * I'm glad that my kid already has her degree and college career under her belt. * Good luck to you and your player.


I'm so happy for you Maps.  You both got to play sports and so did I.  My best friend's son is Sr this year and his sports life is all over.  This was going to be his big year as a senior.  He worked his ass off so he could be ready but now cant because no sports in Cali.  I get no college sports, but the youth being denied is flat out wrong where I come from.  BTW, why some of the studs leaving NWSL?


----------



## msoccerm

Ellejustus said:


> BTW, why some of the studs leaving NWSL?


Because the US doesn't really have things under control at the moment and Europe has replaced the US as the place to be for woso. The leagues in Europe are getting better and better. Longer season. European championship. Different style of play. Even the second tier teams are attracting good NT players.


----------



## EOTL

MSK357 said:


> As long as you are consistent I have no issue with you.  There are people on here however that say we should listen to the guidance and stay locked down but have freely admitted their kids go out and scrimmage and get private/group training.  Those are hypocrites.


I think you’re making that up. The real hypocrites are the ones who are letting their kids violate the local ordinances - unless they want 1000+ people to die every day of course.


----------



## SoccerLocker

Notre Dame just went virtual only after 8 days in person.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> I know you have trouble reading.


It is bad enough that you and a few others keep spreading medical misinformation on the site.

On top of it, you insist on insulting those who disagree with you.

If people follow your advice ( eat out, go to bars, hang out with friends, avoid masks, etc. ), more people will get sick.   Period.  This is, by now, settled science and not up for debate.

I suppose you have some clever insult to prove how right you are.  I will assume you make some witty reference to basements, fear, scaredness, or Karen.

If you have evidence that going out for beers Indoors does not spread the virus, please run it past an actual epidemiologist before spreading such lies here.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> It is bad enough that you and a few others keep spreading medical misinformation on the site.
> 
> On top of it, you insist on insulting those who disagree with you.
> 
> If people follow your advice ( eat out, go to bars, hang out with friends, avoid masks, etc. ), more people will get sick.   Period.  This is, by now, settled science and not up for debate.
> 
> I suppose you have some clever insult to prove how right you are.  I will assume you make some witty reference to basements, fear, scaredness, or Karen.
> 
> If you have evidence that going out for beers Indoors does not spread the virus, please run it past an actual epidemiologist before spreading such lies here.


Dad, take it off topic bro.  No more D1 sports in Cali for a long time.


----------



## dad4

Ellejustus said:


> Dad, take it off topic bro.  No more D1 sports in Cali for a long time.


Anger is not a good friend.

Looking forward to burgers in the stands again.  Maybe in spring.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Anger is not a good friend.
> 
> Looking forward to burgers in the stands again.  Maybe in spring.


No, Mr Anger is not a good friend.  I was told by a good friend whose been married for over 50 years not to go to bed angry.  Well, it's very hard for me to live that out each night but I'm sure trying.  Also, one needs to understand anger levels one through 10.  Basically anger 1-4 is where one should be able to handle things by himself.  For example, my wife's dog coco has the runs again.  She crapped on my sandals by the door.  I went to go take the trash out like a good dad and I steeped in dog sh*t, all wet too.  Coco is my wife's best friend and is soon to be 15 years old.  I want to her put down now as do my kids, but my wife says as long as she can walk she stays alive.  So I got a little pissed and said some things under my breath and then the wife goes, "I heard that."  My son looks at me like I'm a weak man for putting up with three dogs and how I let my wife have a say on things, especially when one puts down their personal pooch. 
Anger 4-6 is when you have to leave because you might do something stupid in your anger.  Anger 7-8 cops are usually called and 9-10 your in prison for a long time.  It's my job to stay 1-4.  I've had a 5 a few times and nothing higher then a 5.


----------



## Woobie06

Ellejustus said:


> No, Mr Anger is not a good friend.  I was told by a good friend whose been married for over 50 years not to go to bed angry.  Well, it's very hard for me to live that out each night but I'm sure trying.  Also, one needs to understand anger levels one through 10.  Basically anger 1-4 is where one should be able to handle things by himself.  For example, my wife's dog coco has the runs again.  She crapped on my sandals by the door.  I went to go take the trash out like a good dad and I steeped in dog sh*t, all wet too.  Coco is my wife's best friend and is soon to be 15 years old.  I want to her put down now as do my kids, but my wife says as long as she can walk she stays alive.  So I got a little pissed and said some things under my breath and then the wife goes, "I heard that."  My son looks at me like I'm a weak man for putting up with three dogs and how I let my wife have a say on things, especially when one puts down their personal pooch.
> Anger 4-6 is when you have to leave because you might do something stupid in your anger.  Anger 7-8 cops are usually called and 9-10 your in prison for a long time.  It's my job to stay 1-4.  I've had a 5 a few times and nothing higher then a 5.


I may be in the minority, but the coco the dog story is now my favorite.


----------



## Ellejustus

Woobie06 said:


> I may be in the minority, but the coco the dog story is now my favorite.


Well, my wife brought Coco home from being abused at a puppy mill and was left to die.  True story.  She's a Yorkiepoo.  I already had three boxers before Coco was brought home from the shelter.  My wife just brought it home and said she needed a home and that was that.  My dd cat Bob is legend in the cat world Woobie.  Bob was a stud and ran the dogs and was 100% in charge.  Never seen anything like it.  Boxers were wimps with Bob.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

SoccerLocker said:


> Notre Dame just went virtual only after 8 days in person.


It's not like we didn't already have evidence that house parties were a big risk.


----------



## MSK357

EOTL said:


> I think you’re making that up. The real hypocrites are the ones who are letting their kids violate the local ordinances - unless they want 1000+ people to die every day of course.


Talk to Messy and his kid, Dad4 was asking about out of state tournaments earlier. lol.


----------



## Desert Hound

dad4 said:


> It is bad enough that you and a few others keep spreading medical misinformation on the site.


Medical misinformation? Showing CDC stats is medical misinformation? 

Pointing out that 24 and under have virtually zero risk? Look at the data. That is not medical misinformation.


----------



## dad4

Desert Hound said:


> Medical misinformation? Showing CDC stats is medical misinformation?
> 
> Pointing out that 24 and under have virtually zero risk? Look at the data. That is not medical misinformation.


Not taking the bait this time.  Have a nice day and stay safe.


----------



## Ellejustus

dad4 said:


> Not taking the bait this time.  Have a nice day and stay safe.


Good job bro not taking the bait.  It aint worth it.  DH got me a few times last year and put me in my place at times and I just hated it too.  I will get him for us bro.  I have a big big bet going on with this guy and I look to put him in his place once and for all.


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Medical misinformation? Showing CDC stats is medical misinformation?
> 
> Pointing out that 24 and under have virtually zero risk? Look at the data. That is not medical misinformation.


100% of the 175,000 dead people got it from someone else, as will 100% of the 1000+ dying every day.

Somebody doesn’t understand community spread. Somebody doesn’t understand that many kids’ parents work at nursing homes, hospitals, or in workplaces where it is transmitted to 100+ people over 24 in a matter of days. Somebody doesn’t understand that a lot of people have health conditions they don’t even know they have.  Or that 99% of all teachers and staff at schools are over 24. 

Cull the herd! Kill the olds! Meaning anyone over 24 apparently.


----------



## Desert Hound

EOTL said:


> 100% of the 175,000 dead people got it from someone else, as will 100% of the 1000+ dying every day.
> 
> Somebody doesn’t understand community spread. Somebody doesn’t understand that many kids’ parents work at nursing homes, hospitals, or in workplaces where it is transmitted to 100+ people over 24 in a matter of days. Somebody doesn’t understand that a lot of people have health conditions they don’t even know they have.  Or that 99% of all teachers and staff at schools are over 24.
> 
> Cull the herd! Kill the olds! Meaning anyone over 24 apparently.


Lets take this to off topic and keep this d1 soccer talk. 

Any other conferences going to cancel? SEC, ACC, Big 12?


----------



## Ellejustus

Desert Hound said:


> Lets take this to off topic and keep this d1 soccer talk.
> 
> Any other conferences going to cancel? SEC, ACC, Big 12?


Is the Phoenix Showcase still on for Nov?  That might be the best showcase ever put on.  The hype, the build up has me so pumped up.  I hear were looking at going to Houston next year too.  My dd is so open now to all the colleges in America.  Cali might not have sports DH for two years.  That's how serious things are in my state.  I will be a good boy and follow all the rules the state has mandated me and my family to do.


----------



## espola

EOTL said:


> 100% of the 175,000 dead people got it from someone else, as will 100% of the 1000+ dying every day.
> 
> Somebody doesn’t understand community spread. Somebody doesn’t understand that many kids’ parents work at nursing homes, hospitals, or in workplaces where it is transmitted to 100+ people over 24 in a matter of days. Somebody doesn’t understand that a lot of people have health conditions they don’t even know they have.  Or that 99% of all teachers and staff at schools are over 24.
> 
> Cull the herd! Kill the olds! Meaning anyone over 24 apparently.


I'm just trying to guess here, but it seems to me based on frequent continuing themes of this forum that many parents post here because they have dreams of their daughters someday getting a big scholarship to a big school and maybe even some time in a National Team jersey.  That's not going to happen if all we have is no-contact drills and Zoom team meetings.  It's also not going to happen if DD develops a subtle heart condition that literally will not allow her o keep up with the top players.


----------



## Copa9

eastbaysoccer said:


> the headline is scary but would like to see if those 78% had existing heart issues, what their ages were? economic profile, etc.


I believe the study was out of Germany and included all age groups and economic groups


dk_b said:


> Is the data there to support that?  We did shut schools, stop sports, curtail much congregant activity since mid-March. Do we actually know that, given the 170,000 and counting (which is way more than the estimated 24,000 to 62,000 flu deaths in the 2018-19 flu season), that had people younger than 24 been living a "normal" life, COVID would still be considered less deadly than the flu?  I'm not able to come to that conclusion given how much and how little we know about this.  So unless the statistics actually account for the significant change in youthful behavior in 2020, the conclusion that "the flu is more dangerous than COVID" seems really subjective.


Death from seasonal flu is about .1%, death from covid is about .25-.3%, significant difference, per CDC and WHO.


----------



## MSK357

Copa9 said:


> I believe the study was out of Germany and included all age groups and economic groups
> 
> Death from seasonal flu is about .1%, death from covid is about .25-.3%, significant difference, per CDC and WHO.


for which age group? age range and pre existing conditions  matter. More kids die from flu than COVID, per CDC.


----------



## Mystery Train

Desert Hound said:


> Lets take this to off topic and keep this d1 soccer talk.
> 
> Any other conferences going to cancel? SEC, ACC, Big 12?


I think at this point, if they haven't cancelled yet, they probably won't.  For a variety of reasons, not the least of which is that they don't want to look like they think they made a mistake.  I really hope that the conferences that play are able to pull it off without any significant outbreaks, because that will pave the way for spring seasons for those who've postponed.  It's very positive that the pro leagues have been able to do the bubble thing and put games on, and I'm sure we'll gradually get more college sports back as long as people are cautious and responsible.   I'm pretty sure the SEC is going to plow through even if they do have outbreaks.  That's partly driven by the money, but culturally it's also just who they are in that part of the world.  I know, because it's where I grew up.  

I fear the big factor is that college students are simply not wired to be cautious.  As evidenced by house parties at ND and Louisville.  I just dropped my kid off for on campus living last week, and I can already tell that without strict supervision, she's meeting up with friends and groups in dorm rooms not social distancing, so I fear it's just a matter of time before her campus gets shut down, too.  And she's a more responsible/mature kid than most and she takes the pandemic seriously... but 18 years old, out of the house on on her own, excited by the whole college experience, it's just not a controlled environment.  If the teams were in an isolated bubble and competing under strict supervision, it would be safer than this half measure of cancelling sports but still allowing kids on campus.


----------



## beachbum

I don't believe all the stats, news, CDC, John Hopkins,Facebook, message boards etc...  I have first hand knowledge, meaning i saw the death certificates of three people where the death certificate said the cause of death was Covid-9.  I know these people personally and know for a fact that these particular people did not die of Covid-19. There's at least the possibility that the death rate could be significantly lower than what we are being led to believe.  Yes, this virus is seems very contagious and yes it is very deadly to the older population but statistically it is not very deadly to high level young athletes that may be in the best physical condition of there lives.  stacked up against the flu for this age group it is less deadly from what i have read.  But remember i don't believe most of what i hear.  3 members of my household have had Covid-19 and all have now been tested and now have the antibodies.  One member was asymptomatic, one lost taste for 3 days and one had a mild fever/flu like symptoms for 3 days.  So yes i think we need to live our lives albeit a little more cautiously, wearing a masks and social distance as much as possible until we have anti virals and/or a vaccine.  That being said, I would have had no problem with my daughter playing if the Pac-12 had they not canceled the season even if she did not have the antibodies.  However, now that over half of the universities have stopped fall sports, move everything to the spring when most likely we will at least have anti virals and a decent chance of a vaccine. 

Why aren't we worrying about the things below.  A large percentage of the causes of death in this country could be slowed if we stopped smoking and weren't obese.

Heart disease: 647,457
Cancer: 599,108
Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
Diabetes: 83,564
Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672
Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173
Sorry little bit of a rant.


----------



## EOTL

beachbum said:


> I don't believe all the stats, news, CDC, John Hopkins,Facebook, message boards etc...  I have first hand knowledge, meaning i saw the death certificates of three people where the death certificate said the cause of death was Covid-9.  I know these people personally and know for a fact that these particular people did not die of Covid-19. There's at least the possibility that the death rate could be significantly lower than what we are being led to believe.  Yes, this virus is seems very contagious and yes it is very deadly to the older population but statistically it is not very deadly to high level young athletes that may be in the best physical condition of there lives.  stacked up against the flu for this age group it is less deadly from what i have read.  But remember i don't believe most of what i hear.  3 members of my household have had Covid-19 and all have now been tested and now have the antibodies.  One member was asymptomatic, one lost taste for 3 days and one had a mild fever/flu like symptoms for 3 days.  So yes i think we need to live our lives albeit a little more cautiously, wearing a masks and social distance as much as possible until we have anti virals and/or a vaccine.  That being said, I would have had no problem with my daughter playing if the Pac-12 had they not canceled the season even if she did not have the antibodies.  However, now that over half of the universities have stopped fall sports, move everything to the spring when most likely we will at least have anti virals and a decent chance of a vaccine.
> 
> Why aren't we worrying about the things below.  A large percentage of the causes of death in this country could be slowed if we stopped smoking and weren't obese.
> 
> Heart disease: 647,457
> Cancer: 599,108
> Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
> Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
> Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
> Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
> Diabetes: 83,564
> Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672
> Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
> Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173
> Sorry little bit of a rant.


QAnon has arrived.

People die of other things, so who cares about another 400,000? That’s a strong argument.

Nobody cares about other forms of death? I could list 100 entities that are focused on those issues. So could you if you’d get past your pity party.

We should believe an anonymous beach bum instead of Johns Hopkins, the CDC, and virtually every single person who know what they’re talking about? Uh, no.


----------



## Own Goal

Ellejustus said:


> I'm so happy for you Maps.  You both got to play sports and so did I.  My best friend's son is Sr this year and his sports life is all over.  This was going to be his big year as a senior.  He worked his ass off so he could be ready but now cant because no sports in Cali.  I get no college sports, but the youth being denied is flat out wrong where I come from.  BTW, why some of the studs leaving NWSL?


Why is your friend's sport life all over? I ask in all sincerity. My DD is also a Senior and while all of this sucks she continues to train hard and keep focused on her goals. As a member of the c/o 2021 over the years she has been hit hard by the age matrix change, the addition of so many leagues leading down to the watering down of competition, a long-term injury, a late growth spurt, and a pandemic, and through it all she still continues to grind.  She's also competes in 3 high school sports and carries a rigorous academic load. While she was so incredibly disappointed to miss out on the spring and summer seasons and all the showcases and tournaments, she recognizes this time has been an unexpected gift. When everything came to a screeching halt she had time for her body to really heal and recover and she took advantage of the extra time to get stronger and catch up on sleep. Now that school has started and high school sports are delayed she continues to look at this time as a gift where she has more time to train and focus on soccer. Would she prefer to be playing games? Of course! There is nothing more she would love to do. As a parent of course I'm disappointed that I may not get to see her play in her last season of club soccer, but I've been able to let that go and let her lead the way. My point of saying all of this is not to toot my DD's horn. It's just to say that as parents it's important that we set our own expectations and disappointments aside and let the kids show us the way (from reading your recent posts it sounds like you're really working hard on doing just that). After the first couple of months of being shut down one of DDs teammates decided not to come back this year - she decided she wants to have fun and enjoy her senior year. Had they not had that time off she may not have had that time to reflect and come to that decision. I guess all I'm saying is that this has been a good time to discover silver linings and it doesn't have to be the end of anything if the kids want it badly enough. And if they don't - that's okay, too.


----------



## Ellejustus

Own Goal said:


> *1) Why is your friend's sport life all over? I ask in all sincerity.
> 2) She's also competes in 3 high school sports and carries a rigorous academic load.
> 3) Now that school has started and high school sports are delayed she continues to look at this time as a gift where she has more time to train and focus on soccer.*


1) His son is big time QB and just has to play sports in college ((No money in the family to pay for college)) and has some big football schools looking at him before all this happen.  He's been working at this since he was 10 with his goal of big time college ball. 
2) He's a jock so his classes are not so rigorous as your poor dd.
3) The kid does not see it as a gift.  He sees someone stealing his dream and his 18th year of life.  The one I valued as most vauable of all my years.  Senior year and 18 and you have stay in your house. 
Q for you Own Goal: What values do you put on a boys senior year of HS who worked his ass off to play his last year so he can get his full ride in football?


----------



## Own Goal

I ask this earnestly - if those schools were looking at him before all of this, why wouldn't they still be looking at him? Aren't most high school senior football players who had college aspirations kind of all in the same boat? I realize it is much tougher for these kids whose sports are recruited through high school play. And I apologize if I sound naive, but if that's his dream why does he have to stop fighting for it? Can't he still train - whether it be with his HS team and/or on his own? (HS teams in my area are training - it may be different in your area). Can't he still communicate with coaches and keep them updated on how hard he's been working during this down time? His football aspirations aren't of any less value than any other kid in the same situation. It sucks for all of them, but in this situation we're all in all we can do is control the controllables and try to find ways around or even through road blocks that come up. It may not be the original path we hoped or planned for, but it may be a different path that leads us to the same destination, or quite possibly a better one. It reminds me of a friend of mine who's daughter had a miserable senior year of club and high school soccer. By the time she graduated she was over soccer. She went to a JC for 2 years and with some encouragement from a former club coach played soccer for the JC and found her love for the game again. After 2 years she transferred to a D1 on a full ride. It's not the path she originally imagined for herself, but it definitely opened up new possibilities and potential for her. Yep this is a sucky time for high school seniors - there's no denying that, but it will be the way they rise to the challenge of the obstacles before them that define the class of 2021.


----------



## Ellejustus

Own Goal said:


> I ask this earnestly - if those schools were looking at him before all of this, why wouldn't they still be looking at him? Aren't most high school senior football players who had college aspirations kind of all in the same boat? I realize it is much tougher for these kids whose sports are recruited through high school play. And I apologize if I sound naive, but if that's his dream why does he have to stop fighting for it? Can't he still train - whether it be with his HS team and/or on his own? (HS teams in my area are training - it may be different in your area). Can't he still communicate with coaches and keep them updated on how hard he's been working during this down time? His football aspirations aren't of any less value than any other kid in the same situation. It sucks for all of them, but in this situation we're all in all we can do is control the controllables and try to find ways around or even through road blocks that come up. It may not be the original path we hoped or planned for, but it may be a different path that leads us to the same destination, or quite possibly a better one. It reminds me of a friend of mine who's daughter had a miserable senior year of club and high school soccer. By the time she graduated she was over soccer. She went to a JC for 2 years and with some encouragement from a former club coach played soccer for the JC and found her love for the game again. After 2 years she transferred to a D1 on a full ride. It's not the path she originally imagined for herself, but it definitely opened up new possibilities and potential for her. Yep this is a sucky time for high school seniors - there's no denying that, but it will be the way they rise to the challenge of the obstacles before them that define the class of 2021.


Disregard.  He tore his ACL and was making a come back.  You dont understand and it's waste of time.  I understand whats going on here in Cali and it is what it is.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> 1) His son is big time QB and just has to play sports in college ((No money in the family to pay for college)) and has some big football schools looking at him before all this happen.  He's been working at this since he was 10 with his goal of big time college ball.
> 2) He's a jock so his classes are not so rigorous as your poor dd.
> 3) The kid does not see it as a gift.  He sees someone stealing his dream and his 18th year of life.  The one I valued as most vauable of all my years.  Senior year and 18 and you have stay in your house.
> Q for you Own Goal: What values do you put on a boys senior year of HS who worked his ass off to play his last year so he can get his full ride in football?


The right and wrong perspectives have never been laid out more clearly than in the two posts above.

In one is an image of a female soccer player who has worked hard both academically and athletically, and is taking advantage of the opportunities available in the face of adversity.  She has also faced prior adversity - even if it’s only white privilege adversity - and is making the most of a bad situation that impacts all of us. She excels at a lot of things and can adjust. We all know who she is because she is most elite girl soccer players.

In the other post is the image of petulant football player who hasn’t worked hard academically and is wallowing in self-pity because that sense of entitlement he grew up with - thinking he’d be showered with praise, free college offers and maybe even pay for playing in college because he’s “so important” - turned out to be fool’s gold. We also all know this person because he’s Uncle Rico, we’ve heard Springsteen’s Glory Days, and we’ve also rolled our eyes when they placed zero value on the free education they receive and demand to be paid cash money to play college football - and not attend those annoying classes.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> The right and wrong perspectives have never been laid out more clearly than in the two posts above.
> 
> In one is an image of a female soccer player who has worked hard both academically and athletically, and is taking advantage of the opportunities available in the face of adversity.  She has also faced prior adversity - even if it’s only white privilege adversity - and is making the most of a bad situation that impacts all of us. She excels at a lot of things and can adjust. We all know who she is because she is most elite girl soccer players.
> 
> In the other post is the image of petulant football player who hasn’t worked hard academically and is wallowing in self-pity because that sense of entitlement he grew up with - thinking he’d be showered with praise, free college offers and maybe even pay for playing in college because he’s “so important” - turned out to be fool’s gold. We also all know this person because he’s Uncle Rico, we’ve heard Springsteen’s Glory Days, and we’ve also rolled our eyes when they placed zero value on the free education they receive and demand to be paid cash money to play college football - and not attend those annoying classes.


Perceptions wrong EOTL.  You have been right on only two things:  1, the failure of the GDA.  2. The importance of HS School sports.  I can't speak about Own Goals dd and she sounds like a great kid.  The QB, you have so wrong it's not worth digging deeper and sharing his inspirational story of over coming so many challenges.  Challenges you seemed last week to be a champion of but now your judging like you always do.  I can;t and won;'t share his true story of coming back with ACL ((mom died when he was young but that's not that big of a deal to over come)).  He also________________________________________________________________________________________-.  So you go_____________________________________________where the ______________________________________________________________live.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> Perceptions wrong EOTL.  You have been right on only two things:  1, the failure of the GDA.  2. The importance of HS School sports.  I can't speak about Own Goals dd and she sounds like a great kid.  The QB, you have so wrong it's not worth digging deeper and sharing his inspirational story of over coming so many challenges.  Challenges you seemed last week to be a champion of but now your judging like you always do.  I can;t and won;'t share his true story of coming back with ACL ((mom died when he was young but that's not that big of a deal to over come)).  He also________________________________________________________________________________________-.  So you go_____________________________________________where the ______________________________________________________________live.  Enjoy!!!


I specifically said it’s the image you are painting, not necessarily his reality. You are the one with the piss poor attitude. I actually kinda doubt he believes someone “stole his dream and his 18th year of life.” I think your description of him is 99% hyperbole and, believe me, I know hyperbole.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I don't believe all the stats, news, CDC, John Hopkins,Facebook, message boards etc...  I have first hand knowledge, meaning i saw the death certificates of three people where the death certificate said the cause of death was Covid-9.  I know these people personally and know for a fact that these particular people did not die of Covid-19. There's at least the possibility that the death rate could be significantly lower than what we are being led to believe.  Yes, this virus is seems very contagious and yes it is very deadly to the older population but statistically it is not very deadly to high level young athletes that may be in the best physical condition of there lives.  stacked up against the flu for this age group it is less deadly from what i have read.  But remember i don't believe most of what i hear.  3 members of my household have had Covid-19 and all have now been tested and now have the antibodies.  One member was asymptomatic, one lost taste for 3 days and one had a mild fever/flu like symptoms for 3 days.  So yes i think we need to live our lives albeit a little more cautiously, wearing a masks and social distance as much as possible until we have anti virals and/or a vaccine.  That being said, I would have had no problem with my daughter playing if the Pac-12 had they not canceled the season even if she did not have the antibodies.  However, now that over half of the universities have stopped fall sports, move everything to the spring when most likely we will at least have anti virals and a decent chance of a vaccine.
> 
> Why aren't we worrying about the things below.  A large percentage of the causes of death in this country could be slowed if we stopped smoking and weren't obese.
> 
> Heart disease: 647,457
> Cancer: 599,108
> Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
> Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
> Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
> Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
> Diabetes: 83,564
> Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672
> Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
> Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173
> Sorry little bit of a rant.


Your family was fortunate.  Many people aren't as fortunate as you are.  My father in law's best friend of 60 years died of COVID 19 and his wife had to say goodbye via Facetime.  I understand if it isn't a big deal to you.  It is a big deal to me.  You quote a lot of common things that people die of in America but weirdly none of them are communicable diseases other than the flu and pneumonia and those two combined are not even a third of the deaths from COVID so far this year.  I know that YOU are bummed that your daughter can't play her first year of college soccer but the reality is that if even one athlete dies or has permanent damage done to them because it was contracted playing sports I bet you anything that their family will change their tune.

This attitude is why this isn't ending anytime soon......

Continued good fortune to you and your family.  Remember that you are fortunate and not everybody is.


----------



## outside!

Ellejustus said:


> 3) The kid does not see it as a gift.  He sees someone stealing his dream and his 18th year of life.  The one I valued as most vauable of all my years.  Senior year and 18 and you have stay in your house.


I guess I am not the only one that sadly thought of Springsteen's song "Glory Days". I sincerely hope life gets better for you. and this kid.


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> I guess I am not the only one that sadly thought of Springsteen's song "Glory Days". I sincerely hope life gets better for you. and this kid.


I love that song and my sports days were super fun.  I also have fun times when I got married.  I was trying to say that my fun years ((youth)) was my teens.  I would love to go back to those days and talk to myself better but I can't.  My life is the best it's ever been and I mean that.  The kid is find and is not depressed.  he's sad and bummed but will be just find.  It just sucks.  You and EOTL have me all wrong.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> I love that song and my sports days were super fun.  I also have fun times when I got married.  I was trying to say that my fun years ((youth)) was my teens.  I would love to go back to those days and talk to myself better but I can't.  My life is the best it's ever been and I mean that.  The kid is find and is not depressed.  he's sad and bummed but will be just find.  It just sucks.  You and EOTL have me all wrong.
> 
> View attachment 8696


If your best days are behind you, there’s always living vicariously through your child. Oh wait, you already know that.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> If your best days are behind you, there’s always living vicariously through your child. Oh wait, you already know that.


My dd is Eagle dude and flies solo.  She's out flying right now and will get her chance to do what she pleases in life.  Your perceptions are so wrong.  People who were all about the money told her college or no more soccer.  That was wrong and will be dealt with accordingly.  Times are going to change and it will be for the better.  Maybe Pro soccer in Europe in 2022?


----------



## EOTL

Desert Hound said:


> Lets take this to off topic and keep this d1 soccer talk.
> 
> Any other conferences going to cancel? SEC, ACC, Big 12?


After the UNC and ND clusterf**ks, they should postpone and bolster the chances of a real season in spring. The current six game season plan is pointless anyway and a waste of eligibility. The ACC (and SEC and Big 12) is only moving forward with soccer because canceling everything but football is bad gender equity optics. It’s unfair to only kill football players and their coaching staff, right?  They are screwing over the female athletes by giving them a little somethin’ somethin’ in the name of equality, when the reality is they’re giving them something worse than nothing in order to salvage football. 

The irony is that if there was ever a college demographic that is most likely to do what they should to reduce the risk of transmission, it’s probably women’s soccer players. The least likely, of course, are frat bros followed closely by football players.


----------



## EOTL

Ellejustus said:


> My dd is Eagle dude and flies solo.  She's out flying right now and will get her chance to do what she pleases in life.  Your perceptions are so wrong.  People who were all about the money told her college or no more soccer.  That was wrong and will be dealt with accordingly.  Times are going to change and it will be for the better.  Maybe Pro soccer in Europe in 2022?


Did you just deny that you’re living vicariously through your child and discuss how she’s going to go straight pro after high school IN THE SAME POST?  

And for the record, I have only been wrong once here ever, which is what would happen in the WNT lawsuit. But I am confident the 9th Circuit will eventually restore my record to 100%.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Did you just deny that you’re living vicariously through your child and discuss how she’s going to go straight pro after high school IN THE SAME POST?
> 
> And for the record, I have only been wrong once here ever, which is what would happen in the WNT lawsuit. But I am confident the 9th Circuit will eventually restore my record to 100%.


Why do you think this is about me and not the mistreatment of female soccer players over the years?  Europe is handing the virus better and I hear their paying top goats some good money to play.  Are you doubting the ability of my dd to go play pro over seas?  I hear for a reason and so are you.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Mystery Train said:


> I fear the big factor is that college students are simply not wired to be cautious.


This.


----------



## Copa9

beachbum said:


> I don't believe all the stats, news, CDC, John Hopkins,Facebook, message boards etc...  I have first hand knowledge, meaning i saw the death certificates of three people where the death certificate said the cause of death was Covid-9.  I know these people personally and know for a fact that these particular people did not die of Covid-19. There's at least the possibility that the death rate could be significantly lower than what we are being led to believe.  Yes, this virus is seems very contagious and yes it is very deadly to the older population but statistically it is not very deadly to high level young athletes that may be in the best physical condition of there lives.  stacked up against the flu for this age group it is less deadly from what i have read.  But remember i don't believe most of what i hear.  3 members of my household have had Covid-19 and all have now been tested and now have the antibodies.  One member was asymptomatic, one lost taste for 3 days and one had a mild fever/flu like symptoms for 3 days.  So yes i think we need to live our lives albeit a little more cautiously, wearing a masks and social distance as much as possible until we have anti virals and/or a vaccine.  That being said, I would have had no problem with my daughter playing if the Pac-12 had they not canceled the season even if she did not have the antibodies.  However, now that over half of the universities have stopped fall sports, move everything to the spring when most likely we will at least have anti virals and a decent chance of a vaccine.
> 
> Why aren't we worrying about the things below.  A large percentage of the causes of death in this country could be slowed if we stopped smoking and weren't obese.
> 
> Heart disease: 647,457
> Cancer: 599,108
> Accidents (unintentional injuries): 169,936
> Chronic lower respiratory diseases: 160,201
> Stroke (cerebrovascular diseases): 146,383
> Alzheimer’s disease: 121,404
> Diabetes: 83,564
> Influenza and pneumonia: 55,672
> Nephritis, nephrotic syndrome, and nephrosis: 50,633
> Intentional self-harm (suicide): 47,173
> Sorry little bit of a rant.


Sorry for your loss of your friends.


----------



## beachbum

EOTL said:


> QAnon has arrived.
> 
> People die of other things, so who cares about another 400,000? That’s a strong argument.
> 
> Nobody cares about other forms of death? I could list 100 entities that are focused on those issues. So could you if you’d get past your pity party.
> 
> We should believe an anonymous beach bum instead of Johns Hopkins, the CDC, and virtually every single person who know what they’re talking about? Uh, no.


Your have your head in the sand if you think entities don't have an agenda's and yes Johns Hopkins, The CDC, Fox, CNN  etc.. all have agendas. And I'm sure nobody would ever work the system and say a death was caused by Covid just to get money from the Government.  So you go ahead and listen to whatever sources that you listen to, don't question anything that your being fed and be like every other little lamb.


----------



## MakeAPlay

EOTL said:


> After the UNC and ND clusterf**ks, they should postpone and bolster the chances of a real season in spring. The current six game season plan is pointless anyway and a waste of eligibility. The ACC (and SEC and Big 12) is only moving forward with soccer because canceling everything but football is bad gender equity optics. It’s unfair to only kill football players and their coaching staff, right?  They are screwing over the female athletes by giving them a little somethin’ somethin’ in the name of equality, when the reality is they’re giving them something worse than nothing in order to salvage football.
> 
> The irony is that if there was ever a college demographic that is most likely to do what they should to reduce the risk of transmission, it’s probably women’s soccer players. The least likely, of course, are frat bros followed closely by football players.


I agree with you 100% that women's soccer players are for the most part very responsible but as the Orlando Pride found out one 21 year old going to a bar ended their challenge cup.  I am actually surprised at how well the NBA has managed if but in their case you are only talking about isolating 300 players plus the staff and coaches and they lose pay if they leave the bubble or have to miss a game do to exposure.  Individual schools don't have NBA money to throw around...

Good luck to you and your player through this hard time.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> Your family was fortunate.  Many people aren't as fortunate as you are.  My father in law's best friend of 60 years died of COVID 19 and his wife had to say goodbye via Facetime.  I understand if it isn't a big deal to you.  It is a big deal to me.  You quote a lot of common things that people die of in America but weirdly none of them are communicable diseases other than the flu and pneumonia and those two combined are not even a third of the deaths from COVID so far this year.  I know that YOU are bummed that your daughter can't play her first year of college soccer but the reality is that if even one athlete dies or has permanent damage done to them because it was contracted playing sports I bet you anything that their family will change their tune.
> 
> This attitude is why this isn't ending anytime soon......
> 
> Continued good fortune to you and your family.  Remember that you are fortunate and not everybody is.


I'm sorry about your father in laws friend and i didn't mean for me to come off like it's not a big deal.  I to know people that have had to say goodbye on facetime and also know people that had to go into hospitals for other situations not Covid related and their families and friends could not be there to support them. They expressed how helpless they felt and although i haven't been in that situation yet, i can at least understand how difficult that must have been..  All that i'm trying to say is that in America we should be able to make our own choices with the best available information ( i use that term loosely) to make our decisions.  Not have something forced upon us.  The reason i brought up those other causes of death is that many of those causes can be prevented by people making better personal choices, by not being obese or smoking.  In this country they have the freedom to make those poor choices.  One of the people that i know that passed did not take precautions even though he was at risk.  He paid the ultimate price for that, but that was his choice.  I wear my mask ever time I'm in public to protect other people from me just in case.  Simple things like wearing a mask should be mandated and fined like our seatbelt laws if not followed but don't change our way of life and take our freedoms away because of a horrible virus.
Is my daughter bummed sure and so are we.  She would have chosen to play given the opportunity but now that it has been taken away for more than half of schools, lets try to get all them on the same page and get something going in the spring when hopefully we will have anti virals that work at a minimum and possibly vaccines.   

I say this all the time to whoever will listen, the answers to most of our problems in this country are more towards the middle, not towards the far left and far right.


----------



## EOTL

beachbum said:


> Your have your head in the sand if you think entities don't have an agenda's and yes Johns Hopkins, The CDC, Fox, CNN  etc.. all have agendas. And I'm sure nobody would ever work the system and say a death was caused by Covid just to get money from the Government.  So you go ahead and listen to whatever sources that you listen to, don't question anything that your being fed and be like every other little lamb.


Was the Holocaust a hoax too?


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> Was the Holocaust a hoax too?


How can you even consider drawing that parallel?


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I'm sorry about your father in laws friend and i didn't mean for me to come off like it's not a big deal.  I to know people that have had to say goodbye on facetime and also know people that had to go into hospitals for other situations not Covid related and their families and friends could not be there to support them. They expressed how helpless they felt and although i haven't been in that situation yet, i can at least understand how difficult that must have been..  All that i'm trying to say is that in America we should be able to make our own choices with the best available information ( i use that term loosely) to make our decisions.  Not have something forced upon us.  The reason i brought up those other causes of death is that many of those causes can be prevented by people making better personal choices, by not being obese or smoking.  In this country they have the freedom to make those poor choices.  One of the people that i know that passed did not take precautions even though he was at risk.  He paid the ultimate price for that, but that was his choice.  I wear my mask ever time I'm in public to protect other people from me just in case.  Simple things like wearing a mask should be mandated and fined like our seatbelt laws if not followed but don't change our way of life and take our freedoms away because of a horrible virus.
> Is my daughter bummed sure and so are we.  She would have chosen to play given the opportunity but now that it has been taken away for more than half of schools, lets try to get all them on the same page and get something going in the spring when hopefully we will have anti virals that work at a minimum and possibly vaccines.
> 
> I say this all the time to whoever will listen, the answers to most of our problems in this country are more towards the middle, not towards the far left and far right.


I am glad that you are doing your part.  I am sure that you have noticed that not everyone is doing there part.  I would also remind you and anyone reading this that many things that are considered normal were once though of as radical ideas.  Women voting was a radical idea.  Freeing the slave was a radical idea (I am 3/5 of a person in the US Constitution).  Some times ideas that are different are considered radical.  

Continued good fortune to you and you family.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DI Council recommends fall championships move to spring
					

The Division I Council recommended the Division I Board of Directors pursue moving all the division’s fall championships to the spring because more than 50 percent of schools participating in each NCAA fall championship sport canceled or postponed their seasons. The Council met virtually Wednesday.




					www.ncaa.org


----------



## socalkdg

Mystery Train said:


> I fear the big factor is that college students are simply not wired to be cautious.  As evidenced by house parties at ND and Louisville.  I just dropped my kid off for on campus living last week, and I can already tell that without strict supervision, she's meeting up with friends and groups in dorm rooms not social distancing, so I fear it's just a matter of time before her campus gets shut down, too.  And she's a more responsible/mature kid than most and she takes the pandemic seriously... but 18 years old, out of the house on on her own, excited by the whole college experience, it's just not a controlled environment.  If the teams were in an isolated bubble and competing under strict supervision, it would be safer than this half measure of cancelling sports but still allowing kids on campus.


Congrats on the daughter in college.  Mine hopes to move into the dorm in San Diego sometime in the next month or two.   

Agree with you but College students are just the tip of the iceberg.  

It is pretty much every person between the ages 15-30.  Male and female.  All races, all income levels.   Walking and driving around Riverside and Orange County I see way to many people still not wearing a mask, or having it not cover their nose.   Playing pickup basketball, in a 7-11 hanging with workmates, shopping for clothes, talking in large groups.  Add alcohol and it becomes 10x as bad.  I'm not sure what the solution is.   It is getting better than before.   Maybe it will take a year to make it second nature for everyone.   

We had one lady come down with it here at work.   She carpooled with 3 other ladies from work, plus worked closely at times with others.   All wore masks.  No one else tested positive.  She thinks she got it from a cousin.


----------



## beachbum

EOTL said:


> Was the Holocaust a hoax too?


Argue with an idiot and its hard to tell who the idiot is.  For that reason I put you on my ignore list as i don't have time for thoughtless idiots like your self that just like to hear themselves and probably look at themselves


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> How can you even consider drawing that parallel?


It is the exact same principle. Deny overwhelming evidence of something based on nothing more than a baseless assertion that those claiming its existence have an agenda. See, e.g. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/what-can-coronavirus-tell-us-about-conspiracy-theories/610894/

Also, anti-semitism and Covid-19 conspiracy theories are not exactly mutually exclusive.









						COVID-19 fueling worldwide wave of anti-Semitism, researchers find
					

Tel Aviv University think tank says libels blaming Jews and Israel for pandemic are spreading, as crisis sparks new iterations of old hatred




					www.timesofisrael.com
				












						'Jews control Chinese labs that created coronavirus': White supremacists’ dangerous new conspiracy theory | Opinion
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				












						Republican apologizes for likening Covid-19 curbs to Nazis' persecution of Jews
					

Alaska state representative Ben Carpenter told to ‘Keep your Holocaust jokes to yourself’ after objecting to virus screening




					www.theguardian.com
				




Whether you’ve ignored overwhelming evidence to deny the Holocaust, that 180k have died of Covid, that man has walked on the moon, that vaccines don’t cause autism, that the Clintons didn’t run a child trafficking ring out of a pizza parlor, or any combination of the above, you’re still a nut job conspiracy theorist.


----------



## EOTL

beachbum said:


> Argue with an idiot and its hard to tell who the idiot is.  For that reason I put you on my ignore list as i don't have time for thoughtless idiots like your self that just like to hear themselves and probably look at themselves


Claiming the CDC and Johns Hopkins are lying about Covid deaths because they have an unspecified conspiracy theory “agenda” is not exactly thoughtful. This is probably an appropriate time to point out that Alex Jones recently used a bullhorn to accuse teenagers of overstating Covid-19 deaths so they could take over the parks and charge entrance fees. And we know how that little chubber feels about the Holocaust. And Sandy Hook. And Pizzagate. Also google “Alex Jones” and “yogurt”. 

The only way to stop the spread of ridiculous conspiracy theories is to mock those who make them for being the nutters they are and drive them back to 4Chan and Parler before someone gets hurt.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> It is the exact same principle. Deny overwhelming evidence of something based on nothing more than a baseless assertion that those claiming its existence have an agenda. See, e.g. https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2020/04/what-can-coronavirus-tell-us-about-conspiracy-theories/610894/
> 
> Also, anti-semitism and Covid-19 conspiracy theories are not exactly mutually exclusive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 fueling worldwide wave of anti-Semitism, researchers find
> 
> 
> Tel Aviv University think tank says libels blaming Jews and Israel for pandemic are spreading, as crisis sparks new iterations of old hatred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.timesofisrael.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'Jews control Chinese labs that created coronavirus': White supremacists’ dangerous new conspiracy theory | Opinion
> 
> 
> ***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.haaretz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican apologizes for likening Covid-19 curbs to Nazis' persecution of Jews
> 
> 
> Alaska state representative Ben Carpenter told to ‘Keep your Holocaust jokes to yourself’ after objecting to virus screening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whether you’ve ignored overwhelming evidence to deny the Holocaust, that 180k have died of Covid, that man has walked on the moon, that vaccines don’t cause autism, that the Clintons didn’t run a child trafficking ring out of a pizza parlor, or any combination of the above, you’re still a nut job conspiracy theorist.


Who on here is claiming Covid doesn’t exist?  I have only heard the stance that it isn’t as deadly as much of the media would have you believe.  

Just keep doing you as it is further reinforcement of my initial thoughts on what type of person you are.


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Was the Holocaust a hoax too?


I'm still looking for Mr Hanx............  Is he in Greece?  My whacko friends have been sending me some disturbing sh*t the last two years and I keep saying, "GTFOOH" and they say, "for reals this time."  Can someone at least ask Forrest to come out and speak about how he's doing today after being the first super star to catch the Corona.  That would put me more at ease.......


----------



## espola

beachbum said:


> Your have your head in the sand if you think entities don't have an agenda's and yes Johns Hopkins, The CDC, Fox, CNN  etc.. all have agendas. And I'm sure nobody would ever work the system and say a death was caused by Covid just to get money from the Government.  So you go ahead and listen to whatever sources that you listen to, don't question anything that your being fed and be like every other little lamb.


Poor baby.


----------



## outside!

Can we please keep the Covid conspiracy talk in a different thread? If you have real news that directly concerns 2020 D1 Women's soccer then please share. If not, please post elsewhere. I admit to occasionally feeding the trolls, but will try to do better.


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> Can we please keep the Covid conspiracy talk in a different thread? If you have real news that directly concerns 2020 D1 Women's soccer then please share. If not, please post elsewhere. I admit to occasionally feeding the trolls, but will try to do better.


Sorry Outside.  I've never seen so many rabbit holes in my life and I took the bait too.  So, do you think D1 in Cali will happen next year?  I'm hearing 40+ on the roster.


----------



## full90

You don’t get money from the government by listing covid as a cause of death. That’s not how it works at all. 
your hospital is eligible for federal money if you treat a covid patient because in doing so there are increased costs (equipment, isolation, turning away elective patients). So on some cause of death forms covid might be listed as a notation, but there’s no payment for a covid cause of death.

I’m so sick of the q crazies and the elaborate premises and predictions that have yet to come true. When hanks interviews Biden next month they all might simultaneously keel over because Tom is supposed to be dead or in jail. Or he’s been cloned.

ok I’m sorry. Back to soccer.
I say no spring soccer season beyond a 10 game scrimmage season vs local/regional teams. Back on track next fall with large rosters or serious cuts.


----------



## SoccerLocker

NC State moves all classes online after COVID clusters found.


----------



## outside!

Ellejustus said:


> Sorry Outside.  I've never seen so many rabbit holes in my life and I took the bait too.  So, do you think D1 in Cali will happen next year?  I'm hearing 40+ on the roster.


My gut feel is there could be a spring season for 20-21 but that feeling is not strong enough to bet money on it. I believe there will be a fall season for 21-22.

I do know that DD and her teammates don't want to risk their health but are going a bit crazy not being able to play the game they love. If they are any indication, most D1 players are still doing hard fitness training. She did sprints up the road at Black's for instance and pretty much destroyed a team soccer ball juggling and doing shooting drills this summer.


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> My gut feel is there could be a spring season for 20-21 but that feeling is not strong enough to bet money on it. I believe there will be a fall season for 21-22.
> 
> I do know that DD and her teammates don't want to risk their health but are going a bit crazy not being able to play the game they love. If they are any indication, most D1 players are still doing hard fitness training. She did sprints up the road at Black's for instance and pretty much destroyed a team soccer ball juggling and doing shooting drills this summer.


Honest question and no satire here.  So she would not play in a big time game in 4 weeks because of health concerns, right?  Are there any girls on her team that would play and dont care about their health because they dont really think their is a health scare?  Is it ok if a player like my dd has no fear of her health?  I ask because I think we can all work this out easily.  Peace bro


----------



## outside!

Ellejustus said:


> Honest question and no satire here.  So she would not play in a big time game in 4 weeks because of health concerns, right?  Are there any girls on her team that would play and dont care about their health because they dont really think their is a health scare?  Is it ok if a player like my dd has no fear of her health?  I ask because I think we can all work this out easily.  Peace bro


They are all young adults, I am on a need to know basis with DD and have no visibility into how the other team members feel other than what my daughter tells me. I do know that she is not interested in playing games without her team for a variety of reasons. The biggest reason is why would any of them risk injury when not playing for their team?


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> They are all young adults, I am on a need to know basis with DD and have no visibility into how the other team members feel other than what my daughter tells me. I do know that she is not interested in playing games without her team for a variety of reasons. The biggest reason is why would any of them risk injury when not playing for their team?


Its cool bro.  I get all that's going on and were all in tough spots. Peace


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> Who on here is claiming Covid doesn’t exist?  I have only heard the stance that it isn’t as deadly as much of the media would have you believe.
> 
> Just keep doing you as it is further reinforcement of my initial thoughts on what type of person you are.


People are so mean to me. 

Do you agree with @beachbum that Johns Hopkins and the CDC are fabricating Covid-19 deaths for their own nefarious agenda? What is their agenda again? I keep forgetting.


----------



## Kicker4Life

EOTL said:


> People are so mean to me.
> 
> Do you agree with @beachbum that Johns Hopkins and the CDC are fabricating Covid-19 deaths for their own nefarious agenda? What is their agenda again? I keep forgetting.


You get what you give.....

Do I agree that many Covid Deaths are misclassified, yes.  Are there nefarious people who do it for profit, yes (there are some sick people out there).  Do I believe it is an broad nefarious conspiracy, no.  Therefore I can’t answer your question, because I don’t know. 

 I would be interested in your take on how 30+ testing facilities in Florida can have a 100% Positive testing rate over the same period of time, but that’s for another thread.....let’s get back ON TOPIC!


----------



## EOTL

Kicker4Life said:


> You get what you give.....
> 
> Do I agree that many Covid Deaths are misclassified, yes.  Are there nefarious people who do it for profit, yes (there are some sick people out there).  Do I believe it is an broad nefarious conspiracy, no.  Therefore I can’t answer your question, because I don’t know.
> 
> I would be interested in your take on how 30+ testing facilities in Florida can have a 100% Positive testing rate over the same period of time, but that’s for another thread.....let’s get back ON TOPIC!


Stay on topic? Tell that to Mr. QAnon. I don’t take threads off topic, but I’ll definitely shove people the rest of the way through the rabbit hole they started down on their own.


----------



## Desert Hound

D1 soccer talk please.

And look if we go off topic let's keep it to D2, D3, NAIA, and JUCO


----------



## Ellejustus

EOTL said:


> Stay on topic? Tell that to Mr. QAnon. I don’t take threads off topic, but I’ll definitely shove people the rest of the way through the rabbit hole they started down on their own.


Please dont push or shove innocent souls down the hole.  Some are just trying to figure things out, just taking a little peak down the rabbit hole and mean no harm.


----------



## Ellejustus




----------



## Copa9

beachbum said:


> Your have your head in the sand if you think entities don't have an agenda's and yes Johns Hopkins, The CDC, Fox, CNN  etc.. all have agendas. And I'm sure nobody would ever work the system and say a death was caused by Covid just to get money from the Government.  So you go ahead and listen to whatever sources that you listen to, don't question anything that your being fed and be like every other little lamb.





Kicker4Life said:


> Who on here is claiming Covid doesn’t exist?  I have only heard the stance that it isn’t as deadly as much of the media would have you believe.
> 
> Just keep doing you as it is further reinforcement of my initial thoughts on what type of person you are.


Just read an interesting article by a group of psychologist who stated that when some individuals are faced with trauma or something out of their control, they will use a denial mechanism to be able to cope with the event or thing downplaying it, often subconsciously.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Copa9 said:


> Just read an interesting article by a group of psychologist who stated that when some individuals are faced with trauma or something out of their control, they will use a denial mechanism to be able to cope with the event or thing downplaying it, often subconsciously.


And some expect everyone to have their viewpoint and speak down towards those that have opposing views. You’ve tried numberous times to interject yourself and counter things I’ve said and Been wrong 99% of the time.  

So please stay in your lane cause your not welcome in mine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Back to soccer.  It is truly a bummer that these hard working young ladies are getting a monkey wrench thrown in their plans.  It is a similar situation for those playing professional soccer.  The NWSL hasn't revealed a plan on how they are going to pull off next season and they are planning on going forward with an expansion draft for two teams (Nashville and Sacramento) and a college draft.  The real question is how many seniors are going to just enter the draft and forgo the spring season and/or forgo an additional year of eligibility.

Players like Macario and many of the foreign players I imagine would forgo another year especially if they are going to graduate this year.  This will be a very interesting next six months.

Stay safe everyone.  Wear a mask that cover your mouth AND your nose.  Keep your distance.  Be kind.  We will make it through this together.


----------



## Ellejustus

Kicker4Life said:


> And some expect everyone to have their viewpoint and speak down towards those that have opposing views. You’ve tried numberous times to interject yourself and counter things I’ve said and Been wrong 99% of the time.
> 
> So please stay in your lane cause your not welcome in mine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Macario would be better served going to Europe but I imagine that she will stay put until she gets her US citizenship.  It's going to cost her some dough but maybe it will be worth it since the US really only has one or two elite professional strikers.


----------



## azsnowrider

Rumor or a glimmer of hope?









						RUMOR: NCAA could unveil spring soccer tournament format today
					

The NCAA could announce spring season details today.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Dubs

A





azsnowrider said:


> Rumor or a glimmer of hope?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RUMOR: NCAA could unveil spring soccer tournament format today
> 
> 
> The NCAA could announce spring season details today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.soccerwire.com


And.... we pray.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> Macario would be better served going to Europe but I imagine that she will stay put until she gets her US citizenship.  It's going to cost her some dough but maybe it will be worth it since the US really only has one or two elite professional strikers.


MAP, does your player ever consider playing overseas?  She seems like the kind of person who'd really embrace that experience.


----------



## Ellejustus

Dubs said:


> A
> And.... we pray.


Dear Lord, I ask that you allow ALL the girls and boys under 18 to play fall ball this year.  For all the college soccer players, I ask that you have them all hold off this fall and then come back for Spring Soccer and then the College Cup sometime in May.  Thank you in advance for answering my ask


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> MAP, does your player ever consider playing overseas?  She seems like the kind of person who'd really embrace that experience.


Yes.  I will leave it at that publicly right now.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes.  I will leave it at that publicly right now.


So, if a goat ((no GPA+SAT=no Unicorn)) can ball in 2022, is their any hope to make a few bucks?  I know some folks who say girls soccer around the world will become big time.  Thoughts?  You know the top girls will not come back and risk getting hacked.  It's time to get Pro Soccer for the girls legit and I will help support that.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Macario would be better served going to Europe but I imagine that she will stay put until she gets her US citizenship.


Is it just me, or does it seem like that process is taking a long time? She played her first game in the US in January of 2012 (and yes the other team noticed her). I don't know her birthdate but would guess that she has been a legal adult for over three years. I am sure it is very frustrating for her and hope it happens soon.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Division I to work toward hosting fall championships in spring
					

Division I will work toward hosting scaled back fall championships in the spring, the Division I Board of Directors determined. The board met by videoconference




					www.ncaa.org
				




Here it is


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like that process is taking a long time? She played her first game in the US in January of 2012 (and yes the other team noticed her). I don't know her birthdate but would guess that she has been a legal adult for over three years. I am sure it is very frustrating for her and hope it happens soon.


Unfortunately our naturalization process is somewhat grueling.  On the bright side it's better than in Greece.  Giannis was born in Greece but wasn't granted Greek citizenship until after he turned 19 and was drafted in the first round of the NBA draft.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> Unfortunately our naturalization process is somewhat grueling.  On the bright side it's better than in Greece.  Giannis was born in Greece but wasn't granted Greek citizenship until after he turned 19 and was drafted in the first round of the NBA draft.


That sucks.  Forrest got his Greek Citizenship the other day as well.  Must be nice......lol


----------



## gotothebushes

MakeAPlay said:


> Unfortunately our naturalization process is somewhat grueling.  On the bright side it's better than in Greece.  Giannis was born in Greece but wasn't granted Greek citizenship until after he turned 19 and was drafted in the first round of the NBA draft.


And we wonder why he was granted Greek citizenship in his late teens? Funny how things work out!


----------



## msoccerm

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes. I will leave it at that publicly right now.


She should. I hear central defenders are in demand in Europe atm.


----------



## SWHPH

MakeAPlay said:


> Back to soccer.  It is truly a bummer that these hard working young ladies are getting a monkey wrench thrown in their plans.  It is a similar situation for those playing professional soccer.  The NWSL hasn't revealed a plan on how they are going to pull off next season and they are planning on going forward with an expansion draft for two teams (Nashville and Sacramento) and a college draft.  The real question is how many seniors are going to just enter the draft and forgo the spring season and/or forgo an additional year of eligibility.
> 
> Players like Macario and many of the foreign players I imagine would forgo another year especially if they are going to graduate this year.  This will be a very interesting next six months.
> 
> Stay safe everyone.  Wear a mask that cover your mouth AND your nose.  Keep your distance.  Be kind.  We will make it through this together.


Do you think with the college draft, they will allow the player to come in late (say late May/early June start) that way they could finish out their college career??  I didn't even think they were doing a college draft this year, I thought it would all be inside trading.  It will definitely be an interesting year to come,


----------



## MakeAPlay

SWHPH said:


> Do you think with the college draft, they will allow the player to come in late (say late May/early June start) that way they could finish out their college career??  I didn't even think they were doing a college draft this year, I thought it would all be inside trading.  It will definitely be an interesting year to come,


I have heard that they have plans for an expansion draft for Nashville and Sacramento and that they were going to hold a college draft.  I don't think that they really have a solid plan as to what they are going to do.  That likely has a lot to do with why the USWNT players are fleeing to Europe.  Many of them realize that we don't have our shit together domestically and if they want to get any meaningful games in prior to next years Olympics that they better play in Europe.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gotothebushes said:


> And we wonder why he was granted Greek citizenship in his late teens? Funny how things work out!


Let's see.  He is a multi millionaire and his brother is an NBA player also.  Soon he will get a 9 figure contract and he is just now able to rent a car.  Greece is a notoriously racist country.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> I have heard that they have plans for an expansion draft for Nashville and Sacramento and that they were going to hold a college draft.  I don't think that they really have a solid plan as to what they are going to do.  That likely has a lot to do with why the USWNT players are fleeing to Europe.  Many of them realize that we don't have our shit together domestically and if they want to get any meaningful games in prior to next years Olympics that they better play in Europe.



I think it has changed a couple times as far as dates and I could be wrong but I think Louisville is this coming year 2021 for NWSL expansion and then Los Angeles and Sacramento will be the following year 2022..? Is Nashville coming in as well? Lots of new teams--excited to finally get a team in So Cal!!

Map-- Good luck to your DD!! Would love seeing her play overseas for a bit!! Keep us posted!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> I think it has changed a couple times as far as dates and I could be wrong but I think Louisville is this coming year 2021 for NWSL expansion and then Los Angeles and Sacramento will be the following year 2022..? Is Nashville coming in as well? Lots of new teams--excited to finally get a team in So Cal!!
> 
> Map-- Good luck to your DD!! Would love seeing her play overseas for a bit!! Keep us posted!


From what I have heard the Sacramento team is coming this year along with Nashville and LA will be playing in the 2022 season.  Yes lots of exciting opportunities for our SoCal girls.  Thank you for the kind words.

Continued good fortune to you and your player!  Stay safe.


----------



## Ellejustus

MakeAPlay said:


> From what I have heard the Sacramento team is coming this year along with Nashville and *LA will be playing in the 2022 season.*  Yes lots of exciting opportunities for our SoCal girls.  Thank you for the kind words.
> 
> Continued good fortune to you and your player!  Stay safe.


Maps, this would be amazing.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

Spoke with my dd tonight. She has been doing voluntary lifting three days a week and running two days a week since the season was cancelled.  She said they start daily practice in the morning.  Good to hear that at least they will be practicing!


----------



## outside!

Simisoccerfan said:


> Spoke with my dd tonight. She has been doing voluntary lifting three days a week and running two days a week since the season was cancelled.  She said they start daily practice in the morning.  Good to hear that at least they will be practicing!


DD said they start "Team Training" this morning. She also said they are reconfiguring the weight room.


----------



## Ellejustus

outside! said:


> DD said they start "Team Training" this morning. She also said they are reconfiguring the weight room.


Outside, what year is your goat?


----------



## outside!

Ellejustus said:


> Outside, what year is your goat?


Junior


----------



## soccer661

My DD's team has been training w/coaches as well just unsure how long they will keep it up without a fall season....?
They have them bubbled in a hotel across from campus. 
DD is on cloud nine though, just soooo happy to be with the team-- testing, restrictions, whatever-- she doesn't care, just wants to be with them and play soccer!! Trying to stay positive and hopeful for a spring season of some sort. 
So incredibly tough for all these kids and young adults-- new freshman coming in, seniors having to make some big decisions, and everyone in between as well...just so mentally tough on everyone. 
Praying all your families & kiddos are staying safe & healthy and strong though this!


----------



## outside!

soccer661 said:


> My DD's team has been training w/coaches as well just unsure how long they will keep it up without a fall season....?
> They have them bubbled in a hotel across from campus.
> DD is on cloud nine though, just soooo happy to be with the team-- testing, restrictions, whatever-- she doesn't care, just wants to be with them and play soccer!! Trying to stay positive and hopeful for a spring season of some sort.
> So incredibly tough for all these kids and young adults-- new freshman coming in, seniors having to make some big decisions, and everyone in between as well...just so mentally tough on everyone.
> Praying all your families & kiddos are staying safe & healthy and strong though this!


While I agree that this change from routine has been tough, I have reminded her (and myself) that we are all still incredibly lucky compared to a large chunk of the world.


----------



## gkrent

Unfortunately my daughter's school is bound by the rules of LA County.  No one allowed on campus so players are scrapping together their own "practices" and training and she's doing GK a couple of times a week on her own.


----------



## full90

gkrent said:


> Unfortunately my daughter's school is bound by the rules of LA County.  No one allowed on campus so players are scrapping together their own "practices" and training and she's doing GK a couple of times a week on her own.


I thought UCLA and usc are training? Can they bypass county rules because of robust testing or protocols they’ve put in place?


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> I thought UCLA and usc are training? Can they bypass county rules because of robust testing or protocols they’ve put in place?


Not sure, but meeting tonight that will hopefully shed some light on the situation.


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> I thought UCLA and usc are training? Can they bypass county rules because of robust testing or protocols they’ve put in place?


So the word is that no one in LA County should be allowed on campus (and thus training) unless there are hardship exceptions made;  apparently they are very good at getting these exceptions at UCLA and USC.

Pepp is still not starting training until they get the thumbs up from the County.  They have a school of public policy and all the Athletic Department leadership are lawyers so they continue to work with the county to work towards getting the Student Athletes on campus for training;  and when this occurs there is a vigorous testing and quarantine protocol that will have to be followed.  Its pretty extensive so I'm not going to type it out here, but I don't think they will be doing full team practices for a few weeks.

I think LMU is the only other WCC team that is being held back because of these restrictions;  from what we have heard all other WCC teams are practicing, but we don't expect to fully compete until Spring.


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> So the word is that no one in LA County should be allowed on campus (and thus training) unless there are hardship exceptions made;  apparently they are very good at getting these exceptions at UCLA and USC.
> 
> Pepp is still not starting training until they get the thumbs up from the County.  They have a school of public policy and all the Athletic Department leadership are lawyers so they continue to work with the county to work towards getting the Student Athletes on campus for training;  and when this occurs there is a vigorous testing and quarantine protocol that will have to be followed.  Its pretty extensive so I'm not going to type it out here, but I don't think they will be doing full team practices for a few weeks.
> 
> I think LMU is the only other WCC team that is being held back because of these restrictions;  from what we have heard all other WCC teams are practicing, but we don't expect to fully compete until Spring.


I believe Portland is not practicing.  They started to, but then got shut down. The players may be meeting to do their own things on the sly, but not officially.


----------



## Simisoccerfan

DD’s just finished first week of practice.  They continue to do Covid testing weekly but just one player per household/dorm.  If The test is negative they will assume that unit is good.  They posted a team picture on Instagram. Everyone looked happy.


----------



## Soccer43

So we have college soccer actually starting tomorrow somewhere in this nation - yipeee...

Womens College Soccer Composite Schedule Fall 2020

some of these games on the schedule look like they have been canceled but others are still on. The SEC games are on the schedule here but when you go to the schools they have no schedule.


----------



## SWHPH

Are any of the games being played allowed to have spectators?


----------



## Soccer43

I think some are but will be restictiona


----------



## gkrent

Early Feb start on the books for Pepp/WCC!  I'm going to have to rename this thread!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Well if there is a spring only 48 teams will be included I’m the tournament and that means on 14 at large births.
I suspect the WCC will get one bid to the champion. BYU lost a lot of good seniors so it’s between Santa Clara and Pepperdine.  

Gonzaga and Portland look to be the next best after the top 3.

USF and USD lost a lot of scoring firepower and I expect both to be down, especially USF.  1/2 could drop into the bottom 3.

UOP, Loyola and SMC look interesting. SMC loses a lot Of seniors but have a better coach now. UOP returns most of their starters and also have a new coach. Loyola will be better as they played with a lot of youth last year.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Early Feb start on the books for Pepp/WCC!  I'm going to have to rename this thread!


Pepp has some mature firepower up top.  They Will be dangerous this spring.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepp has some mature firepower up top.  They Will be dangerous this spring.


Big game on Sunday. Virginia vs Florida St.


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Big game on Sunday. Virginia vs Florida St.


Game was fun.


----------



## Soccerfan2

LASTMAN14 said:


> Game was fun.


It was a good game!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Soccerfan2 said:


> It was a good game!


I thought Virginia was out of it at half time.


----------



## Soccerfan2

LASTMAN14 said:


> I thought Virginia was out of it at half time.


Totally. I thought that after FSU’s second goal!


----------



## gotothebushes

LASTMAN14 said:


> I thought Virginia was out of it at half time.


Me too. 2nd half was action packed!


----------



## LASTMAN14

gotothebushes said:


> Me too. 2nd half was action packed!


The Syracuse vs Virginia game has been fun to watch with so many goals. Hoping the FSU vs Clemson game later is fun too.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Surviving the Game: Allegations of abuse in Cal's soccer program
					

Women from UC Berkeley's soccer team break their silence about what they allege was emotional abuse, bullying, intimidation, and mistreatment from their long-time coach.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Surviving the Game: Allegations of abuse in Cal's soccer program
					

The women of UC Berkeley's soccer team break their silence about troubling treatment by coaches. Presented by KTVU's Claudine Wong.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## gotothebushes

eastbaysoccer said:


> Surviving the Game: Allegations of abuse in Cal's soccer program
> 
> 
> Women from UC Berkeley's soccer team break their silence about what they allege was emotional abuse, bullying, intimidation, and mistreatment from their long-time coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvu.com


Sad!!


----------



## Mystery Train

eastbaysoccer said:


> Surviving the Game: Allegations of abuse in Cal's soccer program
> 
> 
> Women from UC Berkeley's soccer team break their silence about what they allege was emotional abuse, bullying, intimidation, and mistreatment from their long-time coach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ktvu.com


Damn!  As the parent, that letter was tough to read without getting emotional.  People on this board have always wondered why Cal hasn't been a higher performing program given it's status and location.  I think this is the answer.


----------



## gkrent




----------



## gkrent

Still waiting for non-conference schedule.....


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> View attachment 9578


really great to see.


----------



## UOP

gkrent said:


> Still waiting for non-conference schedule.....


Guessing with COVID up there won't be any.


----------



## Soccer43

Also guessing no spectators allowed??


----------



## LadiesMan217

UOP said:


> Guessing with COVID up there won't be any.


A lot of local non-conference games scheduled for the 2/6 weekend.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer43 said:


> Also guessing no spectators allowed??


I believe Pac-12 football was going to allow family. I wonder if that happened and if that can happen with soccer in the various conferences.


----------



## outside!

dk_b said:


> I believe Pac-12 football was going to allow family. I wonder if that happened and if that can happen with soccer in the various conferences.


If I were making the decision, it would depend on the ability to socially distance the spectators and the number of bathrooms.


----------



## gkrent

UOP said:


> Guessing with COVID up there won't be any.


Pepperdine has a few on the docket...Scrimm against LMU, games against SC and UCLA so far.  There's room for more before conference games.


----------



## HoopsCoach

dk_b said:


> I believe Pac-12 football was going to allow family. I wonder if that happened and if that can happen with soccer in the various conferences.


I heard Pac-12 school in CA will not host families until a lower tier..


----------



## eastbaysoccer

HoopsCoach said:


> I heard Pac-12 school in CA will not host families until a lower tier..


If you can attend church, shop at walmart or hang out on the beach why can't u attend an outdoor soccer game that's not well attended?


----------



## Soccer43

Dubs said:


> Question folks... what kind of recruiting activities typically happen after the official visit say from now (Junior year) until signing day?  Appreciate any insights..


A lot of hand-wringing hoping that nothing happens to screw up the situation before start of Freshman year.  These days coaching staff can change at the last minute to a coach you didn't sign up for and new coaches coming in can change scholarship offers and promises.


----------



## crush

Soccer43 said:


> A lot of hand-wringing hoping that nothing happens to screw up the situation before start of Freshman year.  These days coaching staff can change at the last minute to a coach you didn't sign up for and new coaches coming in can change scholarship offers and promises.


100% correct 43.  I wont share about what just happen to my friends dd.  Be patient is all he said to me.  I told him, "Thank you friend."  That is a good friend.  I hate it when people blackmail me and tell me I better not leave or else or try and pressure me or my dd to rush big decisions for the four most important years of her life.  That's prime time, 18-22 years of age.


----------



## dk_b

Pac-12 releases Conference schedule for upcoming women’s soccer season | Pac-12 (pac-12.com)


----------



## gkrent

As of today, no spectators at SC or Pepperdine


----------



## dad4

gkrent said:


> As of today, no spectators at SC or Pepperdine


best way to download games?


----------



## gkrent

dad4 said:


> best way to download games?


I have not heard anything about how/if games will be streamed, but I'm guessing if we are lucky conference games will be streamed on WCCtv however I'm not holding my breath.  At the bare minimum we maybe able to get the link to film from home games.  *sigh*

I'm hoping the SC game will be streamed on Pac12 but who knows.


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> I have not heard anything about how/if games will be streamed, but I'm guessing if we are lucky conference games will be streamed on WCCtv however I'm not holding my breath.  At the bare minimum we maybe able to get the link to film from home games.  *sigh*
> 
> I'm hoping the SC game will be streamed on Pac12 but who knows.


As of now, USC’s schedule is NOT showing the Pepp game among the ones that will be televised/streamed.  Hopefully that will change (since spectators will be restricted, I’m hoping the PAC-12 schools use the technology to stream all the games, even if just with a single or double camera and no commentators)


----------



## outside!

dk_b said:


> As of now, USC’s schedule is NOT showing the Pepp game among the ones that will be televised/streamed.  Hopefully that will change (since spectators will be restricted, I’m hoping the PAC-12 schools use the technology to stream all the games, even if just with a single or double camera and no commentators)


I think no commentators would usually be an improvement.


----------



## dk_b

outside! said:


> I think no commentators would usually be an improvement.


I remember watching a UW game a few seasons ago (live-streamed, I think, so a local UW-supported feed through the Network) and they had two young women broadcasters - one had been part of the program a year or a few years prior.  And they were delightful.  Enthusiastic w/o being cloying, not shy about offering critiques of the Huskies but providing insightful commentary. They added to my enjoyment of the broadcast (not usually the case).


----------



## UOP

So are these games really going to go on?  We have scrimmages with Cal Baptist, Santa Clara and SAC state.


----------



## UOP

No fans So the streams better be good


----------



## outside!

UOP said:


> No fans So the streams better be good


If they have a livestream, the camera person will probably be some freshman from some other sports team with almost no camera experience. They will zoom in too much and often times the ball will be out of the frame. The commentators will miss announcing a large percentage of the visiting team's substitutions and will mispronounce or misidentify a good number of the others.


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> If they have a livestream, the camera person will probably be some freshman from some other sports team with almost no camera experience. They will zoom in too much and often times the ball will be out of the frame. The commentators will miss announcing a large percentage of the visiting team's substitutions and will mispronounce or misidentify a good number of the others.


At least there won’t be any negative soccer parents in the stands complaining about the most asinine things even before they happen.


----------



## LASTMAN14

dad4 said:


> best way to download games?


Scroll down to the most current games. Then click into one of the teams playing. It will take you to their site. And, look for the streaming link from the schools site.


			2020 NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Schedules (presented by All White Kit)


----------



## outside!

EOTL said:


> At least there won’t be any negative soccer parents in the stands complaining about the most asinine things even before they happen.


So how many D1 games have you watched on LiveStream?


----------



## EOTL

outside! said:


> So how many D1 games have you watched on LiveStream?


It sounds like schools need to raise compensation to attract better talent.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

No much room for error this year.  Coaches will have a short hook as only 9-10 games, each meaning a whole lot.   We could see some upsets with few scrimmages to be played.

WCC and PAC 12 will be a dog fight.
Some of the sacrificial lambs of the past could upset with a shortened season.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> No much room for error this year.  Coaches will have a short hook as only 9-10 games, each meaning a whole lot.   We could see some upsets with few scrimmages to be played.
> 
> WCC and PAC 12 will be a dog fight.
> Some of the sacrificial lambs of the past could upset with a shortened season.


UCLA vs Stanford will be a good watch. With Macario leaving will UCLA have a better chance of winning this match up?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

For the WCC:
The same suspects as favorites

look for UOP and Loyola to surprise this year.

Look for USF and SMC to have a down year with significant transfers and heavy graduating losses.

prediction.

1) BYU/Pepperdine/Santa Clara
2) Portland/ Gonzaga
3) UOP/San Diego/Loyola
4) USF/SMC


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LASTMAN14 said:


> UCLA vs Stanford will be a good watch. With Macario leaving will UCLA have a better chance of winning this match up?


UCLA will win the pac 12

Stanford will be 2 or 3.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA will win the pac 12
> 
> Stanford will be 2 or 3.


Would like your analysis on that...


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> No much room for error this year.  Coaches will have a short hook as only 9-10 games, each meaning a whole lot.   We could see some upsets with few scrimmages to be played.
> 
> WCC and PAC 12 will be a dog fight.
> Some of the sacrificial lambs of the past could upset with a shortened season.


48 teams in the NCAA means some deserving teams won't make it.  In the Pac, most (all?) teams are scheduled to play 14 to 16 games. Not a lot of chance for teams to load up on non-conference wins (esp b/c 1 to 3 non-conference games are being played against conference opponents).


----------



## Dubs

I'm curious about how CA teams will fare considering most of them have not been able to (presumably) practice together until last couple weeks.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA will win the pac 12
> 
> Stanford will be 2 or 3.


Stanford loses a generational player in Macario who will be on the USWNT soon.  They also lose Smith, who was pretty good offensively.
There's no one on the current roster that can duplicate what Macario did.  Stanford doesn't have that one player that can bail them out if the team is not at its peak.  It will be an adjustment losing a player on that caliber.  So for that sole reason I don not see them repeating as champs.


----------



## outside!

Dubs said:


> I'm curious about how CA teams will fare considering most of them have not been able to (presumably) practice together until last couple weeks.


There are California D1 teams practicing together?


----------



## Soccerfan2

LASTMAN14 said:


> UCLA vs Stanford will be a good watch. With Macario leaving will UCLA have a better chance of winning this match up?


Can’t wait to watch them! I definitely think it’ll be closer now. Stanford was clearly dominant last year.


----------



## crush

outside! said:


> If they have a livestream, the camera person will probably be some freshman from some other sports team with almost no camera experience. They will zoom in too much and often times the ball will be out of the frame. The commentators will miss announcing a large percentage of the visiting team's substitutions and will mispronounce or misidentify a good number of the others.


Titans playing this year Outside?


----------



## crush

LASTMAN14 said:


> UCLA vs Stanford will be a good watch. With Macario leaving will UCLA have a better chance of winning this match up?


What is the predicted starting 11 for the Bruins Lastman?


----------



## dk_b

outside! said:


> There are California D1 teams practicing together?


Cal has been practicing as a team since training resumed early this month and I’m pretty sure that Stanford has as well.


----------



## crush

dk_b said:


> Cal has been practicing as a team since training resumed early this month and I’m pretty sure that Stanford has as well.


Hey bro, if Srs play this season from Pac 12, can they play next season?  No Big West season and is allowing all Srs another season next year?  Thanks bro


----------



## dk_b

crush said:


> Hey bro, if Srs play this season from Pac 12, can they play next season?  No Big West season and is allowing all Srs another season next year?  Thanks bro


Under the NCAA rules, this is season is a freebie. When the new frosh arrive, there will be 2x the number with 4 years of eligibility.  I am not sure how this is managed with respect to a team’s specific scholarship allotment (it would seem that they’d need to increase the # for a bit) or the extent to which this is the player’s choice (In the P5, where awards are guaranteed 4-year awards, do they become 5-year awards? If so, it seems that it could be financially impactful and it is why I thought the NCAA would change the NLI date for this year’s seniors (I was wrong) and why I thought that schools may re-structure verbal offers for 2021s (I assume I was wrong about that but people don’t generally talk about their own kid’s award so I can only guess)


----------



## crush

dk_b said:


> Under the NCAA rules, this is season is a freebie. When the new frosh arrive, there will be 2x the number with 4 years of eligibility.  I am not sure how this is managed with respect to a team’s specific scholarship allotment (it would seem that they’d need to increase the # for a bit) or the extent to which this is the player’s choice (In the P5, where awards are guaranteed 4-year awards, do they become 5-year awards? If so, it seems that it could be financially impactful and it is why I thought the NCAA would change the NLI date for this year’s seniors (I was wrong) and why I thought that schools may re-structure verbal offers for 2021s (I assume I was wrong about that but people don’t generally talk about their own kid’s award so I can only guess)


Its a log jam, that's for sure.  Basically, 2021 and 2022s have it very tough.  Old days, the schools took in 8-11 recruits bro?  Now days, maybe 4 or 5? Oh boy, I was wrong about waiting.  I take that all back today.  I'm eating some crow with humble pie.  I know when to admit I was wrong and I was wrong.  I should have let my dd email and talk it up three years ago.  I had know idea it would be this hard for my dd to actually play in a game, let alone get recruited.  Peace!!!


----------



## Soccer43

I don't see any live streaming options on the actual schedules yet so I hope those get set up.


----------



## dk_b

Soccer43 said:


> I don't see any live streaming options on the actual schedules yet so I hope those get set up.


Stanford indicates that 11 games will be viewable (includes links on several but not all)

Cal shows a couple

USC shows 11 (no links as yet)

UCLA does not indicate any so far

UW has 8, all with links. 

I stopped there. I’m guessing the Pac-12 will try to show nearly all the games one way or another.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I highly doubt more scholarships will be added.  Every player will have an extra year of eligibility and it will be left up to the coach to determine who he wants to give money to.  It’s a good problem for the coach but very bad for 2021, 2022 players that are elite recruits.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> I highly doubt more scholarships will be added.  Every player will have an extra year of eligibility and it will be left up to the coach to determine who he wants to give money to.  It’s a good problem for the coach but very bad for 2021, 2022 players that are elite recruits.


It depends on how the rules are written. If they must  honor awards for existing players, there is a ratchet effect if players take an extra year. Since the 2021 NLIs have been signed, the impact will be felt by 2022s, 23s and even 24s (depending on the current frosh). If the NCAA does not add scholarships (make it 17 or 18, for example), something has to give (and I agree with you - my comment earlier was more rhetorical as I don’t really think they will allow more than 14). And even if they did add scholarships, it does not mean that all schools will have fully funded scholarships (doesn’t UCSB only fund 12 awards rather than 14?).

One step at a time. I’m just glad that it looks like there will be a season.


----------



## crush

dk_b said:


> It depends on how the rules are written. If they must  honor awards for existing players, there is a ratchet effect if players take an extra year. Since the 2021 NLIs have been signed, the impact will be felt by 2022s, 23s and even 24s (depending on the current frosh). If the NCAA does not add scholarships (make it 17 or 18, for example), something has to give (and I agree with you - my comment earlier was more rhetorical as I don’t really think they will allow more than 14). And even if they did add scholarships, it does not mean that all schools will have fully funded scholarships (doesn’t UCSB only fund 12 awards rather than 14?).
> 
> One step at a time. I’m just glad that it looks like there will be a season.


Oh boy, the news keeps getting worse as the day goes by for the 2022s.  I'm sure High School Soccer will be cancelled next week as well.  I'm happy you guys will have some sort of season.  The U17 kids are locked out and cant travel out of state.  The parents paid the big bucks for exposure and now are SOL!!!! They just got blocked to play in Houston because?  WTF is up with that bro? Utter BS is what I call it but whatever.

P.S.  BTW and FWIW, WTF=What The Fudge.  BS= Bull Snot


----------



## Wwood

eastbaysoccer said:


> Stanford loses a generational player in Macario who will be on the USWNT soon.  They also lose Smith, who was pretty good offensively.
> There's no one on the current roster that can duplicate what Macario did.  Stanford doesn't have that one player that can bail them out if the team is not at its peak.  It will be an adjustment losing a player on that caliber.  So for that sole reason I don not see them repeating as champs.


I don’t doubt that the gap is closer, but is UCLA better now than they were before? They did lose good amount of key players also. When was the last time UCLA beat Stanford? 2014? That’s well before Macario got there. UCLA will be solid no doubt, but I think Stanford is still better collectively and they are better coached in my opinion. It should be a great matchup regardless!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> As of today, no spectators at SC or Pepperdine


Looks like I may have to operate a Guerrilla Stream...


----------



## Simisoccerfan

We are playing a 7 game schedule.  Early season might be interesting with the snow.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Looks like I may have to operate a Guerrilla Stream...


Heard if you just go jog around the track no one will say anything...


----------



## dk_b

gkrent said:


> Heard if you just go jog around the track no one will say anything...


Just try to keep the filming less than obvious.  Otherwise you will look a bit creepy.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

LASTMAN14 said:


> UCLA vs Stanford will be a good watch. With Macario leaving will UCLA have a better chance of winning this match up?


Macario AND Sophia Smith.  Honestly, though, I’m more interested in what the Bruins look like without Fleming.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Heard if you just go jog around the track no one will say anything...


Heard the same. Anybody have an Adidas track suit and a steadycam I can borrow?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

dk_b said:


> Just try to keep the filming less than obvious.  Otherwise you will look a bit creepy.


See previous post.


----------



## Copa9

Soccer43 said:


> A lot of hand-wringing hoping that nothing happens to screw up the situation before start of Freshman year.  These days coaching staff can change at the last minute to a coach you didn't sign up for and new coaches coming in can change scholarship offers and promises.


Once you accept offers from school, academic and athletic scholarships, and you have been admitted, hopefully players do early acceptance,  it doesn't matter if coach leaves.  The school honors all awards.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> See previous post.


You could mount a go pro on one of those hats with a propeller like you might see in an Our Gang short.  The go pro can be programed to always shoot at the field.  You might make all your viewers sick though but that's a small price to pay for ingenuity.


----------



## Copa9

eastbaysoccer said:


> For the WCC:
> The same suspects as favorites
> 
> look for UOP and Loyola to surprise this year.
> 
> Look for USF and SMC to have a down year with significant transfers and heavy graduating losses.
> 
> prediction.
> 
> 1) BYU/Pepperdine/Santa Clara
> 2) Portland/ Gonzaga
> 3) UOP/San Diego/Loyola
> 4) USF/SMC


All of these teams can out perform 80% of all the other D1 schools in the country!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Scott m Shurson said:


> Macario AND Sophia Smith.  Honestly, though, I’m more interested in what the Bruins look like without Fleming.


Good point.


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> Heard the same. Anybody have an Adidas track suit and a steadycam I can borrow?


I can outfit you with a NIKE suit circa 1980 with a head cam.


----------



## gotothebushes

LASTMAN14 said:


> I can outfit you with a NIKE suit circa 1980 with a head cam.


 You guys are killing me over here on a Friday evening!  You there's trees you can climb!


----------



## Soccer43

Copa9 said:


> Once you accept offers from school, academic and athletic scholarships, and you have been admitted, hopefully players do early acceptance,  it doesn't matter if coach leaves.  The school honors all awards.


You’re assuming that the new coach is decent and someone that you want to play for


----------



## SpeedK1llz

LASTMAN14 said:


> I can outfit you with a NIKE suit circa 1980 with a head cam.


If that what we gotta do, I’m in.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gotothebushes said:


> You guys are killing me over here on a Friday evening!  You there's trees you can climb!


I’ve already done Google maps recon. LMU has a public street (80th) that abuts one end of the field. There’s a wall there, maybe 6’-8’, but if you had a moving truck or RV, you could watch the game from the roof. Same goes for USC. Street runs just outside the field on the bleacher side. Several large trees. Went to local hunting store and saw a tree stand the looked comfy.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Hearing USC playing in the coliseum.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Tyler Durden said:


> Hearing USC playing in the coliseum.


I’ve been thinking about this all wrong. I need to track down the jet pack guy.


----------



## gotothebushes

Tyler Durden said:


> Hearing USC playing in the coliseum.


 Your killing SpeedK1's recon mission Tyler!


----------



## Scott m Shurson

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’ve already done Google maps recon. LMU has a public street (80th) that abuts one end of the field. There’s a wall there, maybe 6’-8’, but if you had a moving truck or RV, you could watch the game from the roof. Same goes for USC. Street runs just outside the field on the bleacher side. Several large trees. Went to local hunting store and saw a tree stand the looked comfy.


LMU?  God is watching.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

SpeedK1llz said:


> I’ve been thinking about this all wrong. I need to track down the jet pack guy.


Can’t you get an ambulance in there?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Scott m Shurson said:


> LMU?  God is watching.


80th is just outside campus on a public street so I will be right with God. Pepperdine is a different story...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Scott m Shurson said:


> Can’t you get an ambulance in there?


GENIUS!


----------



## gkrent

Copa9 said:


> Once you accept offers from school, academic and athletic scholarships, and you have been admitted, hopefully players do early acceptance,  it doesn't matter if coach leaves.  The school honors all awards.


depends on the conference


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> 80th is just outside campus on a public street so I will be right with God. Pepperdine is a different story...


heard a rumor some people with tools will be utilizing some “wind holes” in the Fence screens To watch SC game.......  also hear same type of folks observed LMU scrimmage through inconsistencies in fencing in playa vista.  reconnaissance data is favorable to pepperdine for said meeting.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> heard a rumor some people with tools will be utilizing some “wind holes” in the Fence screens To watch SC game.......  also hear same type of folks observed LMU scrimmage through inconsistencies in fencing in playa vista.  reconnaissance data is favorable to pepperdine for said meeting.


I can confirm some folks watched LMU scrimmage through fencing. Unfortunately I was not among them. USC game is indeed at the Coliseum so I don’t think that is possible. Pepp is possible but my better half is not a willing partner. Pepp website does show home games will be broadcast on WCC network. Whether it works or not is a different story.


----------



## full90

Any scores or observations from these scrimmages?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU 7-0 over Weber state


----------



## EOTL

LASTMAN14 said:


> Good point.


They’ll miss Pickett more than Smith.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Pickett planning on playing, even though she got drafted.


----------



## EOTL

Tyler Durden said:


> Pickett planning on playing, even though she got drafted.


Well, then nevermind.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

There’s now a broadcast link for the Pepp v. USC match this Thursday. Hoping all the PAC12 matches will be broadcast.


----------



## dk_b

SpeedK1llz said:


> There’s now a broadcast link for the Pepp v. USC match this Thursday. Hoping all the PAC12 matches will be broadcast.


Just set my "notification" about 5 mins ago.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

dk_b said:


> Just set my "notification" about 5 mins ago.


please post the link!  I'm starved for any soccer game, youth or college.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> please post the link!  I'm starved for any soccer game, youth or college.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Maybe this will work when the time comes: https://pac-12.com/live/usc


----------



## Scott m Shurson

eastbaysoccer said:


> please post the link!  I'm starved for any soccer game, youth or college.


No shit.  I’m still watching old games.  That Macario kid should really help Stanford once she cracks the lineup.


----------



## Tyler Durden

Heard USC-Pepperdine Game Canceled


----------



## warrior49

UW-Portland and UCLA-SDSU cancelled also.


----------



## Footy30

warrior49 said:


> UW-Portland and UCLA-SDSU cancelled also.


 Canceled as in not playing? or the decision to live stream has been canceled? 
@Tyler Durden @warrior49


----------



## warrior49

Footy30 said:


> Canceled as in not playing? or the decision to live stream has been canceled?
> @Tyler Durden @warrior49


Cancelled as in not playing


----------



## full90

It was UCLA-USD. Apparently usd must have covid racing thru their athletes as they’ve cancelled a bunch of sports games this week.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp vs USC cancelled as well.  Not sure why.  Hope it's rescheduled.  Next up, Bruins.


----------



## crush

gkrent said:


> Pepp vs USC cancelled as well.  Not sure why.  Hope it's rescheduled.  Next up, Bruins.


0-0 is not bad.  Good luck against my mighty mighty Bruins.  I seriously hope all the girls can play some soccer soon.


----------



## full90

The waves couldn’t meet the minimum player standards per the release. Not sure what that number is or if it’s injury based or covid positives or just tracing based. But it Pepperdine has a lot of positives they won’t be playing Sunday vs UCLA either.


----------



## Swoosh

Minimum playing standard is 7 for soccer.


----------



## dk_b

Swoosh said:


> Minimum playing standard is 7 for soccer.


For college it has to do with healthy roster size. In football it is scholarship athletes.


----------



## full90

I can’t imagine a team playing a game, especially after not playing in a full calendar year, with less that 14 and that’s cutting it close.


----------



## dk_b

full90 said:


> I can’t imagine a team playing a game, especially after not playing in a full calendar year, with less that 14 and that’s cutting it close.


I think there is a specific policy or rule on minimum roster size - I know that USD’s release on its cancellation with UCLA made reference to inability to meet “minimum roster standards”.  I’d expect it to be even more than the 14 you note - imagine if a game goes into double OT.


----------



## full90

The ncaa minimum is 7 and I know some conferences (like the pac 12) are using that number for covid minimums. I’m guessing tho that internally a coaching staff wouldn’t play a game below 15 or 14 and will use whatever excuse necessary to not play if they are less than that even if the covid minimum is 7.


----------



## dk_b

full90 said:


> The ncaa minimum is 7 and I know some conferences (like the pac 12) are using that number for covid minimums. I’m guessing tho that internally a coaching staff wouldn’t play a game below 15 or 14 and will use whatever excuse necessary to not play if they are less than that even if the covid minimum is 7.


Do you see that posted somewhere (I’ve been looking and can’t find anything but I certainly may have missed it)?  I don’t mean the modified on-field LOTG (which I recognize permits a game to start w/7 players (3.1)) but something overarching because I cannot imagine that the NCAA or any conference would allow a team to travel if one team only had 7 players available. Pac-12 basketball and football have/had specific policies on a minimum standard:

Football:

“The Pac-12 has established minimum thresholds to play a football game of at least 53 scholarship players available to participate and the following minimum number of position scholarship players available to begin a game: seven (7) offensive linemen, one (1) quarterback and four (4) defensive linemen. Each institution shall provide a complete roster by position to the Conference office prior to the season. The impacted institution has the option to play the game with fewer than the 53 scholarship players or fewer than the minimum number of position players listed above if it elects to do so. Otherwise, upon approval by the Commissioner, the game would be rescheduled or declared a no contest.”

Basketball:

”The Pac-12 has established a minimum roster count with which a team is considered available to play a scheduled basketball game: at least seven (7) scholarship players and one (1) countable coach available to participate. If a team has fewer than the minimum roster available for a scheduled game, the impacted institution may elect to play the game with fewer than the minimum roster seven (7) scholarship players. Otherwise, upon review and approval by the Commissioner, the game may be rescheduled or declared a no contest.  In all cases cancellation, postponement and rescheduling of a contest will be decided by the Conference in consultation with the participating teams and the Pac-12 medical advisory group.”

I’d expect soccer to have similar standards - 14 or 16 or something like that.


----------



## Wwood

I don’t know if it’s posted anywhere but I’ve heard Pac-12 minimum is 16 including two GKs available. When Pac-12 schools play non conference schools, they have to meet that standard also. I am sure it’s not easy as most schools roster is smaller than usual to begin with during this spring season


----------



## full90

The NCAA minimum is 7. It’s in the rules. You can view them by downloading the file. 
Pac 12 is also 7 and no mention of gk, but like I said I’m sure there’s a behind the scenes agreement that it wouldn’t be less than 14/15 or whatever. But officially it’s 7. That will never ever happen.


----------



## UOP

Another loss 3-1 to CBU.  New coach same results.
Can someone help me understand the problem here?


----------



## dk_b

full90 said:


> The NCAA minimum is 7. It’s in the rules. You can view them by downloading the file.
> Pac 12 is also 7 and no mention of gk, but like I said I’m sure there’s a behind the scenes agreement that it wouldn’t be less than 14/15 or whatever. But officially it’s 7. That will never ever happen.


The rules to start a match is 7. Its 3.1 I think under the NCAA rules. Just like it’s 11 for football and 5 for hoops (presumably; not sure if there is an odd rule about starting with 4). But the Pac-12 had its own rules for football and has its own rules for basketball about numbers or players dressed (and the scholarship status of those players) that go beyond what’s required on the field to blow the whistle. The pac published those. I’d expect that something like that exists for soccer - not just an behind the scenes agreement but an analogous policy. I’d expect that for many other of the team sports. And I’d guess it will be published at some point.


----------



## Wwood

full90 said:


> The NCAA minimum is 7. It’s in the rules. You can view them by downloading the file.
> Pac 12 is also 7 and no mention of gk, but like I said I’m sure there’s a behind the scenes agreement that it wouldn’t be less than 14/15 or whatever. But officially it’s 7. That will never ever happen.


16 that I mentioned isn’t a NCAA rule. It’s a Pac-12 Covid protocol rule that requires that number on the day of the game to have in order to play a game


----------



## Soccer43

UOP said:


> Another loss 3-1 to CBU.  New coach same results.
> Can someone help me understand the problem here?


hmmmm, maybe the players aren't as good as the players on their opposing team?  Just one theory.


----------



## Wwood

I didn’t get to watch UCLA @Pepp. Saw the box score and it seemed the match was fairly even? Or was it really one sided like the score indicates?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Wwood said:


> I didn’t get to watch UCLA @Pepp. Saw the box score and it seemed the match was fairly even? Or was it really one sided like the score indicates?


First half very one sided. Second half a little more even, but UCLA dominated overall.


----------



## Soccer43

I have to say I was a bit unimpressed.  I wouldn't say that UCLA dominated in the 2nd half


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Stats looked even. Clearly UCLA was able to convert.  Stats usually tell the story of the game.

Oregon topped Gonzaga but my impression was Gonzaga was better (9 shots to 5) but lost the game on a lucky set piece with 3 m left.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Soccer43 said:


> hmmmm, maybe the players aren't as good as the players on their opposing team?  Just one theory.


Gee that’s a ground breaking thought.


----------



## GT45

UCLA was up 3-0 at half. They did not need to attack with urgency in the second half. Most of Pepperdine's shots came late in the second half. UCLA was subbing then too.

To be fair, UCLA scored a couple early goals even though they were not necessarily dominating at that point. But, those early goals set the tone for the rest of the game.


----------



## Soccer43

If you go back and look at the subs and the timing of them the 2nd half was not much different than the first half.   There were 8 subs in the 2nd half compared to 4 in the first half but 2 of those subs were putting in a starter for another starter so the quality of play should not be affected.  Until the 74th min the sub were basically the same, then came the two starters that subbed in for two starters.  The only difference were the two subs at the 79 and 80 min.  Maybe UCLA just backed off on the pressure because they were up 3-0 but if that’s the case that is not a good approach


----------



## crush

GT45 said:


> UCLA was up 3-0 at half. They did not need to attack with urgency in the second half. Most of Pepperdine's shots came late in the second half. UCLA was subbing then too.
> 
> To be fair, UCLA scored a couple early goals even though they were not necessarily dominating at that point. But, those early goals set the tone for the rest of the game.


I see that the Freshman RT got a goal.  My dd had so much fun playing with her in HS and scrimmaging against her and against this years #2 pick, Trinity R.  As a Father, I beam with joy & pride knowing my dd battled these greats.  It's only been 12 months now since my dd has played a real soccer  game in Socal.  I saw a big adult pick up game in Laguna Niguel yesterday, with refs i might add.  I hope the kind adults who control the kids lives will let the under 18 kids play soccer some day in Socal.  I really do miss watching my dd play and have fun and work hard at something she loves to do.  She likes school too and is killing it with her grades.  Happy Monday everyone.  Go soccer!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> UCLA was up 3-0 at half. They did not need to attack with urgency in the second half. Most of Pepperdine's shots came late in the second half. UCLA was subbing then too.
> 
> To be fair, UCLA scored a couple early goals even though they were not necessarily dominating at that point. But, those early goals set the tone for the rest of the game.


A box score of doubling the other teams shots or holding the other team to less than 5 shots is dominating performance to me. Pepperdine wastheir final third plenty of times and came up empty.
Did either team have a scrimmage or game prior?
Fortunately non conference doesn’t mean a whole lot this year.  Pepperdine just needs to come in 2nd in the WCC to advance.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> A box score of doubling the other teams shots or holding the other team to less than 5 shots is dominating performance to me. Pepperdine wastheir final third plenty of times and came up empty.
> Did either team have a scrimmage or game prior?
> Fortunately non conference doesn’t mean a whole lot this year.  Pepperdine just needs to come in 2nd in the WCC to advance.


I’d say that every game - conference or non-conference - is more meaningful this year.  There are fewer games across the board AND 1/4 fewer teams that will make the tournament.  16 fewer at-large bids means we won’t see 9 PAC-12 teams in the tourney but it also means that the non-P5s will have fewer as well.


----------



## gkrent

UOP said:


> Another loss 3-1 to CBU.  New coach same results.
> Can someone help me understand the problem here?


CBU is very good and will easily win their conference this year IMHO.  They beat San Diego before the meeting with Pacific.


----------



## crush

gkrent said:


> CBU is very good and will easily win their conference this year IMHO.  They beat San Diego before the meeting with Pacific.


Yes they are. Great location and the IE is loaded with talent.  I watched them crush LMU


----------



## SpeedK1llz

UOP said:


> Another loss 3-1 to CBU.  New coach same results.
> Can someone help me understand the problem here?


Stockton?


----------



## Swoosh

Soccer43 said:


> I have to say I was a bit unimpressed.  I wouldn't say that UCLA dominated in the 2nd half


This cracks me up.  It's like saying that a team won by three touchdowns, all scored in the first half, then saying they weren't as dominant by citing stats.  I saw TW interview, trying to explain this very same thing.  Take the 3-0 home loss, give credit to the better team, and move on.


----------



## crush

Swoosh said:


> This cracks me up.  It's like saying that a team won by three touchdowns, all scored in the first half, then saying they weren't as dominant by citing stats.  I saw TW interview, trying to explain this very same thing.  Take the 3-0 home loss, give credit to the better team, and move on.


Three point swoosh bro.  I did not get to see the game but 3-0 is three to zero and a nice win.


----------



## LadiesMan217

crush said:


> Yes they are. Great location and the IE is loaded with talent.  I watched them crush LMU


What was the score of this crushing of LMU?


----------



## crush

LadiesMan217 said:


> What was the score of this crushing of LMU?


I have no idea.  It was at a summer game in 2019 at Great Park.  CBU looked like the better team.  More aggressive and played with ganas.  LMU played better during the fall season and looked better then they did in summer.  I was just baiting LMU fan or parent into some poking.  It was for fun.  My old pal from the old forum days dd is going to LMU, so I root for them as well as CSUF.  I love the Titans.  I also root for CBU.  My old college coach coached at CBU and my pals dd dances at the school.  They have awesome potential.  Building a soccer stadium.  I see a mid major winning the Cup in the next 5 years.


----------



## gkrent

crush said:


> I see a mid major winning the Cup in the next 5 years.


OK settle down, they are good but not that good   It sure helped them to pickup a few solid transfers, one of which is from the WCC.  I suspect they will try to move to the WCC conference at some time in the future if they prove themselves.


----------



## crush

gkrent said:


> OK settle down, they are good but not that good   It sure helped them to pickup a few solid transfers, one of which is from the WCC.  I suspect they will try to move to the WCC conference at some time in the future if they prove themselves.


I didnt say CBU would win the Cup gk rent.  I see in my crystal soccer ball that a mid major will make a run to the final four and maybe win it all in next 5 to 6 years.


----------



## full90

I thought both UCLA and pepp looked better than the other games I saw. UCLA was better but in the second half wasn’t nearly as aggressive. Seemed happy to just try and keep the ball. I also think villacorta’s injury may have rattled them. To lose a teammate who was just drafted with what looks like an acl stinks. But that could be my anguish for her.
Pepp had two good chances and a lot of long non threatening shots. But they look good and have some players. That’s a tough first game after over a year.
Did mia fisher get a lot fitter/leaner???


----------



## UOP

gkrent said:


> OK settle down, they are good but not that good   It sure helped them to pickup a few solid transfers, one of which is from the WCC.  I suspect they will try to move to the WCC conference at some time in the future if they prove themselves.


I watched the game on live stream. Shots were about even at 11.  UOP had more corner kicks.
1st goal scored when UOP CB passed the ball back to the goalie in front of the goal and the goalie was unable to clear (huge mistake).  CBU scored on two set pieces ( header,deflection and free kick).    This was our first game w new coaches and CBU's third.  

I think we will know how good we are come 1st game of the WCC. CBU is decent.


----------



## LadiesMan217

crush said:


> I have no idea.  It was last year at a summer game.  CBU looked like the better team.  More aggressive and played with ganas.  LMU played better during the fall season and looked better then they did in summer.  I was just baiting LMU fan or parent into some poking.  It was for fun.  My old pal from the old forum days dd is going to LMU, so I root for them as well as CSUF.  I love the Titans.  I also root for CBU.  My old college coach coached at CBU and my pals dd dances at the school.  They have awesome potential.  Building a soccer stadium.  I see a mid major winning the Cup in the next 5 years.


Umm... I do not think there were any soccer games last year in the summer.


----------



## crush

LadiesMan217 said:


> Umm... I do not think there were any soccer games last year in the summer.


It was summer of 2019 Ladies Man.  Is your dd playing for LMU?  Great school BTW and I'm a big fan.  Hank & Bo and let's not forget my pal Fryer from CDM.  Run and gun and score.


----------



## LadiesMan217

crush said:


> It was summer of 2019 Ladies Man.  Is your dd playing for LMU?  Great school BTW and I'm a big fan.  Hank & Bo and let's not forget my pal Fryer from CDM.  Run and gun and score.


No. You said last summer, last summer was 2020 not 2019.


----------



## crush

LadiesMan217 said:


> No. You said last summer, last summer was 2020 not 2019.


I corrected my error btw.  I thought we were still in 2020 and that's why I said last year.  My honest mistake.  The point I'm making in all this is CBU is really good for a new D1 Girls Soccer Program.


----------



## gkrent

full90 said:


> I also think villacorta’s injury may have rattled them. To lose a teammate who was just drafted with what looks like an acl stinks.


My player has a couple of youth national rings that she earned while playing with Villacorta, and she said she nearly cried when she saw V go down..it did not look good


----------



## full90

Sure hoping it’s not an ACL but it was textbook ACL movement and reaction. Hope I’m wrong. 
from the UCLA sideline it looked there were 4 girls in big knee braces. They also have an ENORMOUS roster so a higher rate of injuries is to be expected I guess. But I’m sure hoping this long layoff doesn’t lead to an increase in injuries as games ramp up.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

full90 said:


> Sure hoping it’s not an ACL but it was textbook ACL movement and reaction. Hope I’m wrong.
> from the UCLA sideline it looked there were 4 girls in big knee braces. They also have an ENORMOUS roster so a higher rate of injuries is to be expected I guess. But I’m sure hoping this long layoff doesn’t lead to an increase in injuries as games ramp up.


Enormous as in 35.  Unreal.


----------



## Scott m Shurson

gkrent said:


> My player has a couple of youth national rings that she earned while playing with Villacorta, and she said she nearly cried when she saw V go down..it did not look good


My best friend growing up was playing baseball at Cal Poly and talking to the Cincy Reds about signing a deal.  He was shagging in the outfield one day and rolled his ankle very badly.  Within a week they found out and stopped calling him back.  

Makes me wonder why some of these ladies leave college early.  Going back is easier said than done for some.


----------



## Dubs

Watched the Portland Oregon St game.  Spicy!  Not a lot of sustained possession by either team with a lot of long searching balls but still fun to watch.  Them young ladies were gettin after it!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

CBU well coached w so cal talent.  So cal has the best talent in the USA.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Dubs said:


> Watched the Portland Oregon St game.  Spicy!  Not a lot of sustained possession by either team with a lot of long searching balls but still fun to watch.  Them young ladies were gettin after it!


Portland and Gonzaga will be threats to the big three this year.  No game is easy in the WCC.  Ask Pepperdine after SMC’s wall defense was able to be them a win two years ago.

I expect SMC and Pacific to implement the wall defense vs.the big 3.


----------



## Soccer43

anyone have luck with the Pepperdine-San Diego live stream link?  Not working


----------



## KidGretzky25

Soccer43 said:


> anyone have luck with the Pepperdine-San Diego live stream link?  Not working


Nope. How hard is it to livestream a game these days. I was on my way down there and I thought I would save myself the drive back in traffic by watching it online.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Scott m Shurson said:


> My best friend growing up was playing baseball at Cal Poly and talking to the Cincy Reds about signing a deal.  He was shagging in the outfield one day and rolled his ankle very badly.  Within a week they found out and stopped calling him back.
> 
> Makes me wonder why some of these ladies leave college early.  Going back is easier said than done for some.


Was your friend mustang or bronco?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Anyone see the Pepp game.  Looks like they put the beat down statistically 22 shots to 2 and that’s Subbing the entire bench.  USD’s earlier loss to CBU 1-0 give me reason to believe they will be in the bottom 4 of the WCC that will include:  SMC, USF and Pacific.

USF beat UOP 1-0. Led 18-9 in shots.

today will get to find out how good both UCLA and BYU are.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UCLA over BYU 2-1.   13 to 11 shots.  Close game. BYU had chance to equalize near the end.


----------



## dk_b

High school and club teammates from the Bay Area faced off in the UCLA-BYU game - 2 frosh getting starts and a lot of playing time. Cool to see.


----------



## Soccer43

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCLA over BYU 2-1.   13 to 11 shots.  Close game. BYU had chance to equalize near the end.


Yes, it was a close game and BYU really shut down UCLA’s attack for a lot of the game.  UCLA did not look too confident in maintaining the lead at the end as they were time wasting and playing silly games like MF and BYU’s free kick towards end of game


----------



## GT45

Does anyone have a status update on Viviana Villacorta's knee injury from the first game?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

USF and SMC tie 1-1.  23 shots to 14.  USF looks big and fast and uses lots of subs with good quick one touch passing.  I'm curious to see how this works vs. Stanford.  

Going to be a war in the WCC.


----------



## Mile High Dad

GT45 said:


> Does anyone have a status update on Viviana Villacorta's knee injury from the first game?







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com
				



Terrible


----------



## Sandypk

Mile High Dad said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible


That is such sad news!  ACL reconstruction is a long and tough recovery, but so many soccer players return even stronger.  Good luck to her!


----------



## SoccerLocker

USC v BYU game has been great.  3-3 in the 80th minute.  BYU looks sharp in the midfield and final 3rd.  USCs attackers are so athletic 1 or 2 of them are cutting up the back 4 of BYU when they counter.


----------



## dean

SoccerLocker said:


> USC v BYU game has been great.  3-3 in the 80th minute.  BYU looks sharp in the midfield and final 3rd.  USCs attackers are so athletic 1 or 2 of them are cutting up the back 4 of BYU when they counter.


OT now. Great game.


----------



## boots

full90 said:


> I thought both UCLA and pepp looked better than the other games I saw. UCLA was better but in the second half wasn’t nearly as aggressive. Seemed happy to just try and keep the ball. I also think villacorta’s injury may have rattled them. To lose a teammate who was just drafted with what looks like an acl stinks. But that could be my anguish for her.
> Pepp had two good chances and a lot of long non threatening shots. But they look good and have some players. That’s a tough first game after over a year.
> Did mia fisher get a lot fitter/leaner???


Nope. Mia has always been FIT and LEAN.


----------



## Dubs

Exciting game but not great defense on either side.  BYU looked a little more organized in fact.  I really hope Penelope Hocking is ok.  Looks like something with her knee.


----------



## Soccerfan2

USC #7 is fun to watch!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

BYU was even with USC in almost every statistical category.  BYU certainly a legitimate threat to be a major factor in the tournament.  Pac12 is pretty good this year and likely the best team in America is again in that conference.


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> I have no idea.  It was at a summer game in 2019 at Great Park.  CBU looked like the better team.  More aggressive and played with ganas.  LMU played better during the fall season and looked better then they did in summer.  I was just baiting LMU fan or parent into some poking.  It was for fun.  My old pal from the old forum days dd is going to LMU, so I root for them as well as CSUF.  I love the Titans.  I also root for CBU.  My old college coach coached at CBU and my pals dd dances at the school.  They have awesome potential.  Building a soccer stadium.  I see a mid major winning the Cup in the next 5 years.


This may be the first crazy thing you’ve said that isn’t actually that crazy. With the GDA/ECNL dilution, followed by Covid-19, there is a lot of uncertainty about who can really play, giving some mid majors a chance to pick up kids sneaking under the radar, especially a school in a large market where it can snag some great local kids (Santa Clara) or that have a niche draw (BYU and Harvard).

Still, it isn’t going to happen.


----------



## crush

EOTL said:


> This may be the first crazy thing you’ve said that isn’t actually that crazy. With the GDA/ECNL dilution, followed by Covid-19, there is a lot of uncertainty about who can really play, giving some mid majors a chance to pick up kids sneaking under the radar, especially a school in a large market where it can snag some great local kids (Santa Clara) or that have a niche draw (BYU and Harvard).
> 
> Still, it isn’t going to happen.


One can dream, right?  I figured if I throw out many crazy ideas, one would resonate with you.  I feel honored actually.  Thanks


----------



## SoccerLocker

Dead period extended to 5/31, per source

The Athletic


----------



## crush

SoccerLocker said:


> Dead period extended to 5/31, per source
> 
> The Athletic


Might as well round it out to June 15th.  This is no fault of anyone and everyone needs a mulligan.  Time and space is good for all.  It will all get better soon


----------



## Giesbock

SoccerLocker said:


> Dead period extended to 5/31, per source
> 
> The Athletic


Thanks for sharing that article.  What irks me about NCAA’s statement is how they’re going to make a concerted effort to start planning a return to normal recruiting, and pledge to share that plan with the public by April 15.

If they’re just now starting to work on this, what have they been doing since November when they first issued the dead period? Just now getting around to planning a way forward??
Maybe I’m reading too much in to that part of the statement.


----------



## Desert Hound

Anybody ever ask the logic behind the dead periods? The claim it is for safety reasons. 

And yet...the NCAA allows D2, D3 to recruit, etc. 

The virus only hang out around D1 type programs?


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Desert Hound said:


> Anybody ever ask the logic behind the dead periods? The claim it is for safety reasons.
> 
> And yet...the NCAA allows D2, D3 to recruit, etc.
> 
> The virus only hang out around D1 type programs?


#Science


----------



## gotothebushes

Desert Hound said:


> Anybody ever ask the logic behind the dead periods? The claim it is for safety reasons.
> 
> And yet...the NCAA allows D2, D3 to recruit, etc.
> 
> The virus only hang out around D1 type programs?


 That was awesome! Can't wait until Football puts the NCAA out of business.


----------



## outside!

gotothebushes said:


> That was awesome! Can't wait until Football puts the NCAA out of business.


But football and basketball are thing NCAA cares about.


----------



## gotothebushes

Football hates the NCAA. They will start their own league soon. Basketball will come along. Without that, there is no NCAA.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp vs Stanford added to schedule for this week!  Do any of the Stanford Parents know if it is going to be streamed and/or if spectators are allowed?


----------



## dad4

gkrent said:


> Pepp vs Stanford added to schedule for this week!  Do any of the Stanford Parents know if it is going to be streamed and/or if spectators are allowed?


Can't say on streaming, but there is no way in hell Santa Clara County's health department is going to allow spectators at a game.  

Back in the fall, Newsom tried to allow stadiums to open.  Within hours, Cody called a special press conference just to shoot it down, at least for SCC.


----------



## SoccerLocker

gkrent said:


> Pepp vs Stanford added to schedule for this week!  Do any of the Stanford Parents know if it is going to be streamed and/or if spectators are allowed?


Not a parent, but Pac-12 has been streaming all games and this one is scheduled.  Here's the link: Pepperdine at Stanford


----------



## soccer661

Sadly....no fans or family or parents in Cagan at Stanford (maybe/hopefully down the road later this spring??)
Live stream link not up on Stanford website yet but I do think they will have a link available. Waiting...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

CBU is now 3-0-1 and could very well go undefeated this year.  I see them as an early match up for Pepperdine or UCLA  in round 1 provided both make it.   Will be a dangerous opponent


----------



## outside!

Why is it that UCLA and Cal are playing games but the rest of the California state schools are barely starting practice? I am not referring to any of the private schools in the WCC. Is this based upon the conference they are in? If so, how does being in PAC12 over ride county and state COVID restrictions for state run instituitions? UCSD is not even playing, and they have the on campus ability to test all of their students.


----------



## dk_b

outside! said:


> Why is it that UCLA and Cal are playing games but the rest of the California state schools are barely starting practice? I am not referring to any of the private schools in the WCC. Is this based upon the conference they are in? If so, how does being in PAC12 over ride county and state COVID restrictions for state run instituitions? UCSD is not even playing, and they have the on campus ability to test all of their students.


The 9 UC and Cal State schools in the women's Big West (incl UCSD this year) are not playing b/c the Big West is not having a season.  If the Mountain West schools (3 Cal State schools) are not practicing, they better get to it as they start games in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GT45

UCSD has been training since the fall. As mentioned above, their conference cancelled the season, but they are still training. CBU has been playing this spring. Many Division II and NAIA schools in California are also competing this spring. The majority of schools in California are competing, but at least two conferences (one in Division II and the Big West in DI are not).


----------



## Soccer43

soccer661 said:


> Sadly....no fans or family or parents in Cagan at Stanford (maybe/hopefully down the road later this spring??)
> Live stream link not up on Stanford website yet but I do think they will have a link available. Waiting...


yes, the game was live streamed today.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

2-1 Stanford over Pepp.  Stanford scored 2 goals in the last 8 minutes. 
1-1 Sac State and Oregon.

I don't think there's a run away team this year in the WCC.


----------



## crush

eastbaysoccer said:


> 2-1 Stanford over Pepp.  Stanford scored 2 goals in the last 8 minutes.
> 1-1 Sac State and Oregon.
> 
> I don't think there's a run away team this year in the WCC.


That is a nice showing from Pepp.  I like Pepp.  CBU, watch out too.  Thanks for the score update.


----------



## Zeke

Anyone have a read on the foul call at the end of the Pepp game?

Goalie slid to smother the ball, collided with the attacker.  Left shin a bit high.  Attacker goes down, tripped by shin? 

 p.k. awarded.  2-1.


----------



## GT45

Zeke said:


> Anyone have a read on the foul call at the end of the Pepp game?
> 
> Goalie slid to smother the ball, collided with the attacker.  Left shin a bit high.  Attacker goes down, tripped by shin?
> 
> p.k. awarded.  2-1.


It looked like a terrible call to me. Referee handed Stanford the game.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

Zeke said:


> Anyone have a read on the foul call at the end of the Pepp game?
> 
> Goalie slid to smother the ball, collided with the attacker.  Left shin a bit high.  Attacker goes down, tripped by shin?
> 
> p.k. awarded.  2-1.


Didn’t see it, but my daughter thought it was a weak call.


----------



## gkrent

Zeke said:


> Anyone have a read on the foul call at the end of the Pepp game?
> 
> Goalie slid to smother the ball, collided with the attacker.  Left shin a bit high.  Attacker goes down, tripped by shin?
> 
> p.k. awarded.  2-1.


Bad call, bad ref overall.


----------



## gotothebushes

gkrent said:


> Bad call, bad ref overall.


 2 mins later almost the same excact play happened to Pepperdine attacker and no call awarded to them. After the game the PD Head Coach B-lined straight for that referee and gave him a few words.


----------



## crush

gotothebushes said:


> 2 mins later almost the same excact play happened to Pepperdine attacker and no call awarded to them. After the game the PD Head Coach B-lined straight for that referee and gave him a few words.


As he should.  When I coached hoops for a year, i was hot head coach.  I got T up a few times.  It's super important your team knows you will fight for them.  I havent scene the actual bad call, but based on a freind who saw it and all of you, that is not the way to lose.  Replay challenge is in order.  Any real ref here reverse that?  I heard Pepp looked strong.  Go Mid Majors!!!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

CBU dominated LMU statistically and LMU turns around to beat a good Portland team that just beat OSU 4-3.  Yes watch out for CBU.  They will gain more confidence as the season moves on.

prediction:  CBU beats CAL in round 1


----------



## eastbaysoccer

UOP and SMC 0-0
LMU 2-1 over Portland.....the bench looked short for both teams.  Did players opt out?


----------



## full90

cal baptist isn’t eligible for the playoffs for 2 more years.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

full90 said:


> cal baptist isn’t eligible for the playoffs for 2 more years.


Well that’s dumb.


----------



## Dubs

kickingandscreaming said:


> Didn’t see it, but my daughter thought it was a weak call.


It was total horseshit IMO.  Keeper had the line to the ball all the way.  Lame.  Should have ended in a tie.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Revised pac 12 predictions-

1)usc
2))cal
3)UCLA
4) ASU

After watching Stanford lose to a very average Oregon team there’s a chance they might not make it into the tournament if they don’t win vs. OSU.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Game to watch-

SMC vs. Pepperdine

Rationale-
-SMC looked as good as Oregon vs. a common opponent , SAC State.  Oregon beat Stanford and Pepp lost to Stanford.
-play at home
-better coach at SMC than previous ones

Pepperdine seems to have trouble with SMC in Moraga for some strange reason.


----------



## dk_b

eastbaysoccer said:


> Game to watch-
> 
> SMC vs. Pepperdine
> 
> Rationale-
> -SMC looked as good as Oregon vs. a common opponent , SAC State.  Oregon beat Stanford and Pepp lost to Stanford.
> -play at home
> -better coach at SMC than previous ones
> 
> Pepperdine seems to have trouble with SMC in Moraga for some strange reason.


Did you watch the UO v Sac State game?  Not sure too many conclusions can be drawn from that one (and certainly not at game that would gather non-friends/non-family members to the stream of Sac State’s feed)

Interesting that USC is #1 in your assessment despite a loss and ASU moves to #4 b/c they beat USC but Stanford drops all the way out. You may be right - w/o a non-conference bunch of games to do some assessing, there may be wild shifts on a game-by-game basis.  I’d expect Stanford to dispatch OSU pretty easily.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

dk_b said:


> Did you watch the UO v Sac State game?  Not sure too many conclusions can be drawn from that one (and certainly not at game that would gather non-friends/non-family members to the stream of Sac State’s feed)
> 
> Interesting that USC is #1 in your assessment despite a loss and ASU moves to #4 b/c they beat USC but Stanford drops all the way out. You may be right - w/o a non-conference bunch of games to do some assessing, there may be wild shifts on a game-by-game basis.  I’d expect Stanford to dispatch OSU pretty easily.


Yeah I watched  the rugby match between the two.
Your dd is doing well in the box and btw.  

Stanford on paper looks great (all those WNT players) but I saw a lot of uncharacteristic unforced turnovers by Stanford. Picket looked great out there but she was even guilty of passing to the other team unforced.    If OSU sits back Stanford will have to be precise to crack that.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

USC was caught early I think on a set piece. Happens. 

Stanford has been down 2x already by 2 goals this year!  That’s a concern.  I know Girma is out but it’s next WNT player up so no excuses.  Maybe players have injuries?  

What I took for the sac state game was sac did a good job w team defense.  Clearly they wanted to muck the game up on that cow pasture and they did.


----------



## gkrent

SMU 0 Pepp 1 final


----------



## kickingandscreaming

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yeah I watched  the rugby match between the two.
> Your dd is doing well in the box and btw.
> 
> Stanford on paper looks great (all those WNT players) but I saw a lot of uncharacteristic unforced turnovers by Stanford. Picket looked great out there but she was even guilty of passing to the other team unforced.    If OSU sits back Stanford will have to be precise to crack that.


Things can change as it's only two games, but Stanford has looked anemic finishing their chances.  Their service in the 2nd half of OU was ugly - corners, crosses, and chips to the middle - except for Pickett. All that possession doesn't mean much if you can't finish.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> SMU 0 Pepp 1 final


  I hope the Pepperdine MF is ok.  Looked bad.


----------



## Lightning Red

GO BEAVS!


----------



## Dubs

eastbaysoccer said:


> Yeah I watched  the rugby match between the two.
> Your dd is doing well in the box and btw.
> 
> Stanford on paper looks great (all those WNT players) but I saw a lot of uncharacteristic unforced turnovers by Stanford. Picket looked great out there but she was even guilty of passing to the other team unforced.    If OSU sits back Stanford will have to be precise to crack that.


WNT does not necessarily mean anything.  Stanford reign over in my estimation.  Parody all over the PAC 12 this season with the Bears having solid chance at taking the whole thing.  Agree with DK tho... We might see wild results this season.  Either way it will be fun to watch.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Dubs said:


> WNT does not necessarily mean anything.  Stanford reign over in my estimation.  Parody all over the PAC 12 this season with the Bears having solid chance at taking the whole thing.  Agree with DK tho... We might see wild results this season.  Either way it will be fun to watch.


Bears will be eliminated by the 2nd or 3rd place WCC team again!  
Bears look better than Stanford this year.  Sac state had Oregon on the ropes. Oregon 2-0 over Stanford.  All fingers point to the young recruits on the field for Stanford as to the reason for their poor results.


----------



## Dubs

eastbaysoccer said:


> Bears will be eliminated by the 2nd or 3rd place WCC team again!
> Bears look better than Stanford this year.  Sac state had Oregon on the ropes. Oregon 2-0 over Stanford.  All fingers point to the young recruits on the field for Stanford as to the reason for their poor results.


We'll see.


----------



## gkrent

Dubs said:


> We'll see.


If they manage to break their longstanding trend of early elimination during this testy time of accusations against the coach, I'll be impressed and also happy for the program.  I just don't understand why they don't perform better...its such a great school!


----------



## Dubs

gkrent said:


> If they manage to break their longstanding trend of early elimination during this testy time of accusations against the coach, I'll be impressed and also happy for the program.  I just don't understand why they don't perform better...its such a great school!


Agree.  Hopefully the cycle is broken now and into the coming seasons...


----------



## eastbaysoccer

WCC this weekend will be telling.

Santa Clara heads to BYU.  BYU should win this one.  3-1

Pepperdine travels to Stockton.  Given their performance in Moraga a few weeks ago my upset meter is up as Pacific is playing better soccer with their new coach .  Pepp should pull this one out in the end. 2-0

Portland travels to USF.  Loser is  eliminated for any chance at post season play.  I see a tie, 1-1.

USD travels to SMC, who is also playing better. SMC win this one. 1-0

LMU travels to Gonzaga and wil be whipped by at least 2 goals. 2-0

My question, will the ZAGs have a breakthrough this year and take 2nd?


----------



## UOP

Last  Saturday was one of the most embarrassing performances by the UOP Tigers at home since joining the the WCC.  5 goals in 20 minutes is ridiculous.  You don’t get beat down line that at home.  That’s on the coaches.  New coaches ——same results.  It’s a vicious cycle here.


----------



## outside!

UOP said:


> Last  Saturday was one of the most embarrassing performances by the UOP Tigers at home since joining the the WCC.  5 goals in 20 minutes is ridiculous.  You don’t get beat down line that at home.  That’s on the coaches.  New coaches ——same results.  It’s a vicious cycle here.


I would be interested to know how long they have been practicing. I know some teams have games scheduled in early April and are just starting to practice this week. Maybe UOP was in a similar situation?


----------



## UOP

outside! said:


> I would be interested to know how long they have been practicing. I know some teams have games scheduled in early April and are just starting to practice this week. Maybe UOP was in a similar situation?


Been practicing since pandemic.  That’s not the issue.  UOP does not get top recruits due to their location.  New coaches seem to think that’s the problem but it the problem is their inability to get the most of what they have.  That ability separates the Tim wards,  the Rockwoods and Jerry Smith’s from the coaches that can’t hold a job more than 2-4 years.


----------



## msoccerm

My player really wanted to go to UOP a few years back so when we were in Oregon we thought we'd visit UOP and Oregon. (She wants to go to a  university with small class sizes). Coaches at Oregon were amazing - made us feel welcome - very personable - showed us around, invited us to watch practice the next day. Campus tour was engaging. UOP was the opposite.

So maybe their recruiting needs to be better?


----------



## Kicker4Life

msoccerm said:


> My player really wanted to go to UOP a few years back so when we were in Oregon we thought we'd visit UOP and Oregon. (She wants to go to a  university with small class sizes). Coaches at Oregon were amazing - made us feel welcome - very personable - showed us around, invited us to watch practice the next day. Campus tour was engaging. UOP was the opposite.
> 
> So maybe their recruiting needs to be better?


Those Oregon facilities are AMAZING!!!


----------



## Soccerfan2

Kicker4Life said:


> Those Oregon facilities are AMAZING!!!


We visited when the new track and field stadium was mid construction. It’s pretty insane!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Soccerfan2 said:


> We visited when the new track and field stadium was mid construction. It’s pretty insane!


My oldest did the July residential camp in July ‘19. The track was mid construction


----------



## full90

This UCLA USC game is so fun to watch. But the announcing is so god awful bad. It’s physically painful. How can we be in 2021 and can’t find people that know the game of soccer?


----------



## Soccerfan2

full90 said:


> This UCLA USC game is so fun to watch. But the announcing is so god awful bad. It’s physically painful. How can we be in 2021 and can’t find people that know the game of soccer?


The game is so good not even noticing the announcing!


----------



## Sandypk

full90 said:


> This UCLA USC game is so fun to watch. But the announcing is so god awful bad. It’s physically painful. How can we be in 2021 and can’t find people that know the game of soccer?


We were saying the same thing about the announcers.  Terrible!


----------



## Giesbock

Great cross town rivalry!


----------



## GT45

Does anyone have a link to the USC/UCLA game now that it is over? Is it available on demand? I cannot find it and would love to watch it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

crazy to think USC might not make the tourney.  still some soccer to play.  I'm thinking 5 teams.

Provided nothing odd happens:
Santa Clara is IN
Pepperdine is IN if they beat Santa Clara. If they tie they must beat BYU.
BYU IN in if they beat Pepperdine.  A tie would not help their cause unless Pepperdine beats SC.

BYU is OUT if they lose to Pepperdine.  That would give them a third place finish, 2 losses in the WCC, 2 losses to USC and UCLA
Pepperdine is OUT if they lose to Santa Clara and BYU.  

Gonzaga IN if they can beat 2/3 of the big 3 and come in at least 2nd in the WCC.  

USF can play spolier this year


----------



## soccer661

UCLA/USC game was so good-- fast pace/exciting to watch!
Here's the highlights: https://pac-12.com/videos/recap-crosstown-rivals-usc-and-no-3-ucla-play-2-2-double-overtime-draw
If looking for the full game-- sometimes after a few days/weeks/after season--you can find the games on Youtube...


----------



## Mossberg

outside! said:


> I would be interested to know how long they have been practicing. I know some teams have games scheduled in early April and are just starting to practice this week. Maybe UOP was in a similar situation?


I believe the new coaching staff is a definite step above the last group but honestly, UOP doesn't belong in the WCC.


----------



## UOP

Mossberg said:


> I believe the new coaching staff is a definite step above the last group but honestly, UOP doesn't belong in the WCC.


100% agree with women's soccer. We could do some damage in the WAC, Big Sky or Mtn West.  
Overall the school is decent in softball, men's and women's hoops, volleyball.  Water polo is elite. Men's soccer was elite when Ryan Jordan was the coach but he left for UCLA.  Are you saying as a school they don't belong in WCC?


----------



## Mossberg

UOP said:


> 100% agree with women's soccer. We could do some damage in the WAC, Big Sky or Mtn West.
> Overall the school is decent in softball, men's and women's hoops, volleyball.  Water polo is elite. Men's soccer was elite when Ryan Jordan was the coach but he left for UCLA.  Are you saying as a school they don't belong in WCC?


To be honest, I don't know enough about the other sports at UOP to say, but definitely the women's soccer program needs to either improve or move to a conference where they can succeed. I also think BYU should move out of the WCC to a different conference, PAC 12 maybe?


----------



## msoccerm

Mossberg said:


> To be honest, I don't know enough about the other sports at UOP to say, but definitely the women's soccer program needs to either improve or move to a conference where they can succeed. I also think BYU should move out of the WCC to a different conference, PAC 12 maybe?


Why would any school want to move to a lower conference and who would slot right in because they have better programs in all of their sports? Just because they aren't doing well now, doesn't mean they won't in the future.


----------



## Mossberg

msoccerm said:


> Why would any school want to move to a lower conference and who would slot right in because they have better programs in all of their sports? Just because they aren't doing well now, doesn't mean they won't in the future.


I don't think they've ever done well. Coleman was the head coach for years and they were poor. UOP brought in Scroope and she didn't do much better. UOP doesn't belong in the WCC. Doesn't really matter to me whether they want to move or not my opinion is they should move.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Mossberg said:


> I don't think they've ever done well. Coleman was the head coach for years and they were poor. UOP brought in Scroope and she didn't do much better. UOP doesn't belong in the WCC. Doesn't really matter to me whether they want to move or not my opinion is they should move.


 They were a .500 team in the BIG West and had few good seasons, one of which was an NCAA appearance. They are a .500 team in any conference that's not the elite 5 and WCC.  Do conferences kick teams out?


----------



## GT45

Conferences include the entire sports program. You cannot just remove a sport or two. It is all or nothing. So unless UOP is struggling historically in all WCC sports the school is not going to change conferences.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> Conferences include the entire sports program. You cannot just remove a sport or two. It is all or nothing. So unless UOP is struggling historically in all WCC sports the school is not going to change conferences.



BYU should be in the PAC-12 for sure.   They would be a force in all sports.


----------



## full90

BYU certainly isn’t a fit in the WCC but would also not be welcomed in the pac 12. They are a square peg for college athletics so hard to find a fit. Plus they are not well liked so it’s just a weird reality for them.

UOP is a perfect fit for the WCC. Private, faith based with like for like campus size attendance and athletic budgets as all WCC schools (except byu).


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pacific Soccer can succeed if you look at what happening with the men's program.  A coahc


Mossberg said:


> I don't think they've ever done well. Coleman was the head coach for years and they were poor. UOP brought in Scroope and she didn't do much better. UOP doesn't belong in the WCC. Doesn't really matter to me whether they want to move or not my opinion is they should move.





full90 said:


> BYU certainly isn’t a fit in the WCC but would also not be welcomed in the pac 12. They are a square peg for college athletics so hard to find a fit. Plus they are not well liked so it’s just a weird reality for them.
> 
> UOP is a perfect fit for the WCC. Private, faith based with like for like campus size attendance and athletic budgets as all WCC schools (except byu).


Anyone know the payouts to the colleges for being in the WCC vs. big west vs. mtn west?


----------



## Wwood

eastbaysoccer said:


> BYU should be in the PAC-12 for sure.   They would be a force in all sports.


BYU will force everyone not to play on Sundays which I highly doubt Pac-12 would take


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> crazy to think USC might not make the tourney.  still some soccer to play.  I'm thinking 5 teams.
> 
> Provided nothing odd happens:
> Santa Clara is IN
> Pepperdine is IN if they beat Santa Clara. If they tie they must beat BYU.
> BYU IN in if they beat Pepperdine.  A tie would not help their cause unless Pepperdine beats SC.
> 
> BYU is OUT if they lose to Pepperdine.  That would give them a third place finish, 2 losses in the WCC, 2 losses to USC and UCLA
> Pepperdine is OUT if they lose to Santa Clara and BYU.
> 
> Gonzaga IN if they can beat 2/3 of the big 3 and come in at least 2nd in the WCC.
> 
> USF can play spolier this year


I don't see how the WCC gets more than one. team in the tournament.  Nobody has any out of conference wins and there are 15 less at large bids to hand out.  I think Pac 12 only gets 4.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> I don't see how the WCC gets more than one. team in the tournament.  Nobody has any out of conference wins and there are 15 less at large bids to hand out.  I think Pac 12 only gets 4.


 Maybe not three but likely 2. I think it will be BYU and Santa Clara.  Still soccer to be played however.


----------



## EOTL

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pacific Soccer can succeed if you look at what happening with the men's program.  A coahc
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know the payouts to the colleges for being in the WCC vs. big west vs. mtn west?


The men’s soccer recruiting pool is a very different animal, so using the men’s success as a comparator doesn’t make a lot of sense. UOP simply cannot consistently succeed in women’s soccer due to location, because it is not a well respected academic institution, it doesn’t have a college atmosphere, and there just isn’t much of a pool of local girls who can play and might want to stay close to home.  That is just how it is. Most elite girls come from upper middle class families who have done well enough academically and financially to get into a lot of schools.  Most would prefer to be a recruited walk-on and pay more at the likes of UCSB or UCD. Parents also realize that UCLA or Berkeley without soccer is a better idea than UOP so their kid can lace them up for four more years. For most kids, it’s time to move on in life if your best option to keep playing involves moving to a lower tier academic institution in Stockton.

On the men’s side, there is a much larger pool of kids who can play a little for whom their options are either UOP on a soccer scholarship or JC at best, due to financial and/or academic restraints that are non-issues for most families of elite girls. Or whose parents don’t appreciate the difference between UCLA and UOP academically. Or who want to stay close to home. Boys and girls ate totally different demographics with different motivations.


----------



## full90

That’s a pretty snobby way to view pacific and the mindset of women’s soccer players. There’s a bevy of schools that aren’t in the upper echelon academically and do very well on the field and attract good talent who have good experiences playing soccer and earning a degree.

UOP is in the same conversation as LMU/USD/USF when it comes to rankings and getting some of school paid for and having soccer continue is a pretty good deal. A good coach can recruit anywhere and a college student can get a good education anywhere.

Roughly and these are old numbers and cobbled together from various sources:  mountain west schools get upwards of $4 million in payouts. WCC is around $250,000 (thanks Gonzaga bball!!) and Big West is $175,000-$200,000.


----------



## EOTL

full90 said:


> That’s a pretty snobby way to view pacific and the mindset of women’s soccer players. There’s a bevy of schools that aren’t in the upper echelon academically and do very well on the field and attract good talent who have good experiences playing soccer and earning a degree.
> 
> UOP is in the same conversation as LMU/USD/USF when it comes to rankings and getting some of school paid for and having soccer continue is a pretty good deal. A good coach can recruit anywhere and a college student can get a good education anywhere.
> 
> Roughly and these are old numbers and cobbled together from various sources:  mountain west schools get upwards of $4 million in payouts. WCC is around $250,000 (thanks Gonzaga bball!!) and Big West is $175,000-$200,000.


Honestly, they aren’t comparable to the other WCC schools you mention, not even close. The reality is Stockton is not a desirable place for a girl with a good gpa and SAT score to spend four years of college unless they are from the area and want to remain close to home, or they are getting a massive scholarship and that was the best or maybe only financial option. LMU/USD/USF are all in much more attractive locations than Stockton. All of the other schools you mention are much prettier. All of them are much higher ranked academically (66, 88, and 103 vs 133 according to US News).  Pepperdine (whose 6-1 drubbing caused this thread) is ranked 49th and on another planet in terms of college campuses. Each of these schools have thousands upon thousands of additional internship and employment opportunities just by virtue of the cities where they are located. All of them provide a better college experience. UOP does not have a strong network of grads/employers virtually anywhere other than Sac and Stockton. Stockton also has just about the worst crime of anywhere in CA.

There are probably 7-10 players each at places like Cal, USC, Stanford, UCLA, and Santa Clara, who are recruited walk-ons getting no athletic money at all, and every single one of them could have gotten a free ride at UOP, but their families had no interest in UOP for their kid even for free. There is no way to possibly build a consistently solid college women’s soccer program at a school that very few women, and no truly elite players, are interested in going for free.

None of this is a knock on UOP. UOP is a good school for the right person. Elite female soccer player is not one of them. Nor is it a good school for someone who could have gone to UCLA or Cal or even Davis or UCSB even if that means their soccer career is over, unless those schools are cost prohibitive and soccer is getting you a full ride to UOP. Or you want to stay in the area.


----------



## Dubs

This Pepp SCU game is straight FIRE!!


----------



## msoccerm

I think that @EOTL is telling it like it is for a portion of the girls who play soccer in California - which are upper middle class girls with good gpa and SAT score. And he is very right about choosing a university in a place where there are opportunities for jobs and internships - no matter what your socio-economic situation. My only criticism is that he is replying on US News rankings when you should look more international rankings in today's world like QS. UCB ranks more than a lot higher than Pepperdine, for example. You also shouldn't  totally look at rankings for undergrad - unless you are majoring in hard science majors, etc. Class- size is another factor. The benefit of UOP is that they have smaller class sizes so I am assuming discussion-based learning which is really important for careers that require skills like problem-solving, creativity, writing, thinking.  Some kids don't really learn in large classes.

In a lot of fields you need at least a 3.5 GPA to be even be considered for a quality masters program at a high ranked-university like UCB.  Is playing sports in college worth it for your individual player career-wise ?


----------



## Soccerfan2

Dubs said:


> This Pepp SCU game is straight FIRE!!


Fell asleep in the first half but second half is fun to watch!


----------



## full90

Having worked in admissions in college athletics I’ll just reiterate that that’s a terrible way to look at Pacific. I’m well versed in the mindset of the soccer parent and going to Berkeley as a walk on might be the better choice for someone, where getting scholarship money at pacific and getting on the field is a better choice for someone else. The narrative that you have to be at a UC or top private to be a success or as a road to success is just incorrect. I’ve had kids go from a JC to an insanely amazing career path and kids from Stanford work retail. It’s the kid and what they put into their college education not the college.

and there’s something to be said about being on the field and playing. For some kids that lights them up and makes their soccer experience amazing. So to get money at pacific and compete could mean magic for some student athletes.

and lastly Stockton is one of the fastest and largest growing cities for the tech and entrepreneurial sector. The amount of opportunity there has exploded and will continue to.

I’m not even a Pacific fan but to bad mouth a school and city based on perception is so short sighted. We should be encouraging our kids to be open to all sorts of schools and experiences. The right fit could be anywhere and the name on the sweatshirt or diploma matters less than the person wearing or holding it.


----------



## crush

full90 said:


> Having worked in admissions in college athletics I’ll just reiterate that that’s a terrible way to look at Pacific. I’m well versed in the mindset of the soccer parent and going to Berkeley as a walk on might be the better choice for someone, where getting scholarship money at pacific and getting on the field is a better choice for someone else. The narrative that you have to be at a UC or top private to be a success or as a road to success is just incorrect. I’ve had kids go from a JC to an insanely amazing career path and kids from Stanford work retail. It’s the kid and what they put into their college education not the college.
> 
> and there’s something to be said about being on the field and playing. For some kids that lights them up and makes their soccer experience amazing. So to get money at pacific and compete could mean magic for some student athletes.
> 
> and lastly Stockton is one of the fastest and largest growing cities for the tech and entrepreneurial sector. The amount of opportunity there has exploded and will continue to.
> 
> I’m not even a Pacific fan but to bad mouth a school and city based on perception is so short sighted. We should be encouraging our kids to be open to all sorts of schools and experiences. The right fit could be anywhere and the name on the sweatshirt or diploma matters less than the person wearing or holding it.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

crush said:


> View attachment 10457


Heard the story on him was he opened Petersen's guide to college and random stuck his finger in there and it landed on Pacific.


----------



## EOTL

full90 said:


> Having worked in admissions in college athletics I’ll just reiterate that that’s a terrible way to look at Pacific. I’m well versed in the mindset of the soccer parent and going to Berkeley as a walk on might be the better choice for someone, where getting scholarship money at pacific and getting on the field is a better choice for someone else. The narrative that you have to be at a UC or top private to be a success or as a road to success is just incorrect. I’ve had kids go from a JC to an insanely amazing career path and kids from Stanford work retail. It’s the kid and what they put into their college education not the college.
> 
> and there’s something to be said about being on the field and playing. For some kids that lights them up and makes their soccer experience amazing. So to get money at pacific and compete could mean magic for some student athletes.
> 
> and lastly Stockton is one of the fastest and largest growing cities for the tech and entrepreneurial sector. The amount of opportunity there has exploded and will continue to.
> 
> I’m not even a Pacific fan but to bad mouth a school and city based on perception is so short sighted. We should be encouraging our kids to be open to all sorts of schools and experiences. The right fit could be anywhere and the name on the sweatshirt or diploma matters less than the person wearing or holding it.


The only person being short-sighted here is the guy trying to argue that four years of middling soccer at a lower tier university in one of the most crime ridden areas in the United States presents better opportunity than hanging up the cleats and instead going to any of at least 100 different schools. Argue all you want, but we all know I’m right. That’s not bad mouthing UOP, which provides great opportunity to the right kid. But like I said earlier, that does not include elite girls soccer players. Or kids who can afford better schools. Because, duh, there are a s**t ton of better schools out there. UOP has never had a consistently solid women’s soccer program and it will never have one, ever, for the reasons I have stated. That is reality. 

Never once in history has a truly elite women’s soccer ever gone there, and there’s a reason for that. And thousands upon thousands of girls who could get a free ride to UOP instead pay tuition to go somewhere else. In fact, there are probably 10s of thousands of kids every year who could play soccer at UOP but decide the better option is to quit soccer entirely AND pay more in tuition. If you think otherwise and that UOP is a better long term opportunity for any girl from outside the area than virtually any other university in the United States with a soccer team, it explains why you’re no longer in college athletic admissions.

That thing about Stockton surpassing the Bay Area, San Diego, Los Angeles, Dallas, Houston, Austin, Portland, Seattle, Boston, NYC, Chicago, Phoenix, Orange County, Charlotte, Denver, Washington DC, Atlanta, Raleigh, and probably 50 other cities in the US for tech jobs is a good one. There must be 200 colleges in towns with more tech opportunities than mighty Stockton. When people talk tech education, UOP is always the first college that comes to mind, right?

But go for it and send your kid to UOP instead of UCLA.


----------



## crush

Or, go to U of Pacific ((I love the name)) and then get hired at UCLA.  I think this school has potential


----------



## LASTMAN14

EOTL said:


> The men’s soccer recruiting pool is a very different animal, so using the men’s success as a comparator doesn’t make a lot of sense. UOP simply cannot consistently succeed in women’s soccer due to location, because it is not a well respected academic institution, it doesn’t have a college atmosphere, and there just isn’t much of a pool of local girls who can play and might want to stay close to home.  That is just how it is. Most elite girls come from upper middle class families who have done well enough academically and financially to get into a lot of schools.  Most would prefer to be a recruited walk-on and pay more at the likes of UCSB or UCD. Parents also realize that UCLA or Berkeley without soccer is a better idea than UOP so their kid can lace them up for four more years. For most kids, it’s time to move on in life if your best option to keep playing involves moving to a lower tier academic institution in Stockton.
> 
> On the men’s side, there is a much larger pool of kids who can play a little for whom their options are either UOP on a soccer scholarship or JC at best, due to financial and/or academic restraints that are non-issues for most families of elite girls. Or whose parents don’t appreciate the difference between UCLA and UOP academically. Or who want to stay close to home. Boys and girls ate totally different demographics with different motivations.


This is a good post. This is what you should stick to.


----------



## EOTL

crush said:


> Or, go to U of Pacific ((I love the name)) and then get hired at UCLA.  I think this school has potential
> 
> View attachment 10458


Great!  @full90 says it is the best college in America for a women’s soccer player. You should do it if you don’t go for the pro dollars right out of HS.


----------



## full90

The idea that you’re reading what I said as opining that pacific is “the best college in America for a women’s soccer player” is pretty telling. We clearly won’t agree. 

Tell us, where did you play college sports and where is your daughter playing college soccer? I’d love to hear about your college athletic experience and your kid’s as well.


----------



## EOTL

full90 said:


> The idea that you’re reading what I said as opining that pacific is “the best college in America for a women’s soccer player” is pretty telling. We clearly won’t agree.
> 
> Tell us, where did you play college sports and where is your daughter playing college soccer? I’d love to hear about your college athletic experience and your kid’s as well.


UOP was never an option, even free, if that is what you’re asking.


----------



## gkrent

Soccerfan2 said:


> Fell asleep in the first half but second half is fun to watch!


heartbreaker for sure.  The best I’ve seen Santa Clara play...I’m Still recovering from the agony of defeat but man that was a great game.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If you attend a top 50 school your resume and did well your resume moves to the front of the pack.  In 2 years it doesn't matter all that much quite honestly.

UOP is a tier 1 school  as per US news, #133 to be exact.   To be fair the University has a very good pre dent, pre pharm, speech pathology and music conservatory.   I have heard their pre dent program where kids can do 2 or 3 years at UOP and then the remaining at their dental school in SF is very competitive.  Many of those students turn down top 50 schools at the chance to complete their BS and professional degree in 5 years.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

LASTMAN14 said:


> This is a good post. This is what you should stick to.


Cal and these top level schools are only better if your kid majors in an area of substance.  I'd argue that a stem major at UOP will do far better in the long run than a Cal grad who majored in History, Classics, (etc.  majors that most UC SOccer players major in).  Curious EOTL- what's your daughter's major?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> heartbreaker for sure.  The best I’ve seen Santa Clara play...I’m Still recovering from the agony of defeat but man that was a great game.


Heartbreaker.   A tie and win vs. BYU is what u need now to get in and maybe a Gonzaga upset over SC or BYU.


----------



## MacDre

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal and these top level schools are only better if your kid majors in an area of substance.  I'd argue that a stem major at UOP will do far better in the long run than a Cal grad who majored in History, Classics, (etc.  majors that most UC SOccer players major in).  Curious EOTL- what's your daughter's major?


What you are saying is true for white men primarily.  Women and minorities should go to the “best” school they can get in because they will meet more influential people.  Oftentimes, success in life is more about who you know than what you know.

There was one person in my law school class from UOP and they had a 4.0.  One of my other friends from UCSD had a 2.8 so, I suspect that you have to be in the top 5% of your graduating class plus good test scores to realistically get into a decent professional school out of UOP.


----------



## LASTMAN14

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal and these top level schools are only better if your kid majors in an area of substance.  I'd argue that a stem major at UOP will do far better in the long run than a Cal grad who majored in History, Classics, (etc.  majors that most UC SOccer players major in).  Curious EOTL- what's your daughter's major?


My point has nothing to do with their opinion, but rather how they responded.


----------



## EOTL

eastbaysoccer said:


> Cal and these top level schools are only better if your kid majors in an area of substance.  I'd argue that a stem major at UOP will do far better in the long run than a Cal grad who majored in History, Classics, (etc.  majors that most UC SOccer players major in).  Curious EOTL- what's your daughter's major?





eastbaysoccer said:


> If you attend a top 50 school your resume and did well your resume moves to the front of the pack.  In 2 years it doesn't matter all that much quite honestly.
> 
> UOP is a tier 1 school  as per US news, #133 to be exact.   To be fair the University has a very good pre dent, pre pharm, speech pathology and music conservatory.   I have heard their pre dent program where kids can do 2 or 3 years at UOP and then the remaining at their dental school in SF is very competitive.  Many of those students turn down top 50 schools at the chance to complete their BS and professional degree in 5 years.


Yes, UOP has some good programs. But comparing a Cal history major to a UOP stem major has nothing to do with anything as it relates to college recruiting, and I will tell you why. You are arguing that UOP is a good school, and no one disagrees. But you are not arguing why it is a better draw for an elite soccer player than 100 other schools. There is nothing that makes UOP a better place to play soccer than any of 100 other schools for 99.9% of elite soccer players.

What you need to be looking at is whether an elite soccer recruit who wants to major in STEM is better off at Cal or UOP, not whether a STEM student at UOP is better off than a Cal history student.  Those are two different recruits, and both are still better off at Cal for their respective majors than UOP. An elite college soccer player who will major in STEM is still better off at Cal (or any of 50 other colleges with soccer teams with stronger STEM programs, in better locations, prettier campuses, and better job opportunities), than at UOP because there is more opportunity with a Cal degree and job opportunities.  An elite college soccer player who will major in business or even history is also still better off at Cal than at UOP for the same reasons. A kid who will major in conservatory is not an elite soccer player because they spent their time being great at something else, and an elite soccer player isn’t going to go to UOP for two years pre-dental and then transfer to a dental program in SF that doesn’t have a soccer team. I can’t tell you how many elite HS soccer players want to be pharmacists by the time they’re being recruited in HS, but I’m going to guess that the number is zero. You’re just making up fake unrealistic hypotheticals. There is nothing attractive at UOP to virtually every elite female soccer player in the US compared to probably 100 other colleges. 

UOP is a decent school in a really, really undesirable place, and a great school for the right kid. You could even argue that UOP is heroic in that it provides soccer scholarships, and therefore access to higher education, to many kids who wouldn’t otherwise even be able to go to college at all, whereas every kid who plays at Cal or Stanford or UCLA was probably going to some college even without soccer. But UOP can never, ever, have a consistently good women’s program because it has much less to offer the elite girls soccer demographic than pretty much any other college with a soccer team.  Anyone who thinks UOP can have a consistently solid women’s college soccer team is clueless about what 99.9% of elite girl soccer players want.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I don't think I ever said an elite soccer player would attend UOP.  I want point put that an elite soccer player/STEM major is almost an oxymoron.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MacDre said:


> What you are saying is true for white men primarily.  Women and minorities should go to the “best” school they can get in because they will meet more influential people.  Oftentimes, success in life is more about who you know than what you know.
> 
> There was one person in my law school class from UOP and they had a 4.0.  One of my other friends from UCSD had a 2.8 so, I suspect that you have to be in the top 5% of your graduating class plus good test scores to realistically get into a decent professional school out of UOP.


I'll agree with Point 1.


----------



## msoccerm

Wait - does UOP  = Pacific or University of Portland?


----------



## LASTMAN14

msoccerm said:


> Wait - does UOP  = Pacific or University of Portland?


The first one.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

SMC, Oregon, UW and ASU look greatly improved with their new coaches.

I'm thinking the SMC coach, former Noter Dame coach,  could slide into that CAL job when Neil is let go at the end of the season.


----------



## Swoosh

eastbaysoccer said:


> SMC, Oregon, UW and ASU look greatly improved with their new coaches.
> 
> I'm thinking the SMC coach, former Noter Dame coach,  could slide into that CAL job when Neil is let go at the end of the season.


Wait what about the San Jose State coach you used to pump up?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Swoosh said:


> Wait what about the San Jose State coach you used to pump up?


She’s not hot right now as they are losing.  Things can change real fast.


----------



## dad4

What schools have a reputation for mixing hard majors with sports?

Or do they exist?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

dad4 said:


> What schools have a reputation for mixing hard majors with sports?
> 
> Or do they exist?


looks at schools in the patriot league -  colgate and Holy cross.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Wonder if it will be the Wild West for women’s soccer.  I mean women’s soccer had the highest transfer rate and now they can transfer with no penalty.  









						College basketball coaches furious with ‘wild west’ transfer portal
					

In a shade over two weeks, seven different St. John’s players have entered the transfer portal. Penn State and DePaul currently have seven players exploring their options, and Indiana and Memphis e…




					www.google.com


----------



## UOP

Note UOP is no longer at the bottom.  Perhaps the coaches are making progress now.  2 more wins at we will be in the middle of the table.


Santa Clara6-01.0006-01.000W6Brigham Young5-1-10.7868-3-10.708T1Pepperdine5-1-10.7866-3-10.650W2Gonzaga4-2-10.6436-3-10.650T1Portland2-2-30.5003-2-30.563T1Saint Mary's2-3-20.4292-4-30.389T1San Francisco1-4-10.2502-4-20.375L2Pacific1-5-10.2141-7-20.200W1Loyola Marymount1-50.1671-5-10.214L5San Diego1-50.1671-70.125L5


----------



## CaliKlines

UOP said:


> Note UOP is no longer at the bottom.  Perhaps the coaches are making progress now.  2 more wins at we will be in the middle of the table.
> 
> 
> Santa Clara6-01.0006-01.000W6Brigham Young5-1-10.7868-3-10.708T1Pepperdine5-1-10.7866-3-10.650W2Gonzaga4-2-10.6436-3-10.650T1Portland2-2-30.5003-2-30.563T1Saint Mary's2-3-20.4292-4-30.389T1San Francisco1-4-10.2502-4-20.375L2Pacific1-5-10.2141-7-20.200W1Loyola Marymount1-50.1671-5-10.214L5San Diego1-50.1671-70.125L5


Yeah, but those wins have to happen this season.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

CaliKlines said:


> Yeah, but those wins have to happen this season.


USD looks weak this year with likely opt outs.


----------



## Imtired

eastbaysoccer said:


> Wonder if it will be the Wild West for women’s soccer.  I mean women’s soccer had the highest transfer rate and now they can transfer with no penalty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> College basketball coaches furious with ‘wild west’ transfer portal
> 
> 
> In a shade over two weeks, seven different St. John’s players have entered the transfer portal. Penn State and DePaul currently have seven players exploring their options, and Indiana and Memphis e…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


I say good for the players.   Maybe coaches will have to try harder now.  There are some great coaches out there, to be sure, but there are some pretty awful ones as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming

dad4 said:


> What schools have a reputation for mixing hard majors with sports?
> 
> Or do they exist?


A good friend's child went to Berkeley, played D1 soccer, and had a technical major. It can be done. It's not for the faint of heart, but it's certainly possible. Honestly, technical majors at any of the UC's, Stanford, USC, etc. are not for the faint of heart. My daughter will be attempting the same thing in less than a year and a half. To my mind, preparation is the key. If staying in HS, take all the technical AP classes possible. Honestly, suffering through a writing AP class will help immensely as well. If homeschooling, local two-year colleges offer free classes to homeschoolers. Take those that have UC transfer credit to ensure they will get a comparable college experience in these areas. If your child ends up at a UC, the credits will count.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

kickingandscreaming said:


> A good friend's child went to Berkeley, played D1 soccer, and had a technical major. It can be done. It's not for the faint of heart, but it's certainly possible. Honestly, technical majors at any of the UC's, Stanford, USC, etc. are not for the faint of heart. My daughter will be attempting the same thing in less than a year and a half. To my mind, preparation is the key. If staying in HS, take all the technical AP classes possible. Honestly, suffering through a writing AP class will help immensely as well. If homeschooling, local two-year colleges offer free classes to homeschoolers. Take those that have UC transfer credit to ensure they will get a comparable college experience in these areas. If your child ends up at a UC, the credits will count.


yes taking lots of AP's and scoring 5's on all the tests will help mitigate the workload at UC.  My dd was told by UC Irvine players that you either have to change your major or  quit the soccer team by junior year if you are stem.  I think this will apply to most normal people at UC's.  If you are a genius you can do whatever u want.


----------



## Wwood

eastbaysoccer said:


> SMC, Oregon, UW and ASU look greatly improved with their new coaches.
> 
> I'm thinking the SMC coach, former Noter Dame coach,  could slide into that CAL job when Neil is let go at the end of the season.


SMC is better. Hard not to be as their previous coach was awful. 
Oregon seems same to me. Avg. not fair to judge this early either way.  
UW was good with their previous coach and the new coach is keeping that going. 
ASU doesn’t have a new coach. Unless getting hired in late 2016 counts as new. They are playing very well for sure though


----------



## eastbaysoccer

So here we are at the end and it looks like 2 WCC schools will make the tourney and maybe 5 Pac-12.
USC, BYU look like they are clicking.  UCLA, Santa Clara,  and Stanford always tough.

Coaches In review:

CAL -  gone at end of year.  Poor job but clearly had lots on his mind.  He should resign and resurface at another program.  

OSU -  hard to say.  Was last year the real Kagan or this year.

USD - hasn’t lived up to expectations and likely gone soon.  A tie to pacific was bad.

Loyola- didn’t see much improvement. TBD

Pacific -little improvement . TBD

SMC -  incredible improvement.  I expect this coach to be wearing blue and gold next year.  The job here is what many low D1 programs dream about.

portland -  no improvement.  Still looking for the next Clive.

USF -  good job considering what was lost to transfers and graduating seniors.


----------



## GT45

I don't think many coaches will be judged harshly by their boss' on the covid season. Just my two cents.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

GT45 said:


> I don't think many coaches will be judged harshly by their boss' on the covid season. Just my two cents.


You could be correct.  Everyone may get a free pass except Neil.


----------



## Dubs

Looks like the field of 48 is in!  Does anyone know why the PAC-12 doesn't have a conference tourney?


----------



## Wwood

Dubs said:


> Looks like the field of 48 is in!  Does anyone know why the PAC-12 doesn't have a conference tourney?


Because they don’t need one?


----------



## Dubs

Wwood said:


> Because they don’t need one?


All other Power 5s do... Just have no clue why PAC 12 does not.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> All other Power 5s do... Just have no clue why PAC 12 does not.


(not directed @Dubs but to the discussion)

In a normal season, the Pac teams play about 19 games and play each conference foe once.  In 2019, Stanford played 25 games.  Do they really need to play 3 more (an 8 team tournament) or even 2 more (4 team)?  An 8 team tournament probably means 2 weekends (and 2 if you have all 12 and give top seeds a bye in the first round).  The Pac was one of the last to adopt a conference tourney for hoops and while it was pretty exciting to see Oregon State go on a run, that's a lot of games in a short period of time. I don't think you could do that for soccer (the Sunday games are often more raggedy; imagine if they played Wed, Fri, Sun or Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun).

It would be exciting and it would give an upstart program a chance (look at Iowa in the Big 10. And I'd like my kid to have a chance to get a couple more games) but, on balance, I'm glad they don't presently have one.


----------



## Dubs

dk_b said:


> (not directed @Dubs but to the discussion)
> 
> In a normal season, the Pac teams play about 19 games and play each conference foe once.  In 2019, Stanford played 25 games.  Do they really need to play 3 more (an 8 team tournament) or even 2 more (4 team)?  An 8 team tournament probably means 2 weekends (and 2 if you have all 12 and give top seeds a bye in the first round).  The Pac was one of the last to adopt a conference tourney for hoops and while it was pretty exciting to see Oregon State go on a run, that's a lot of games in a short period of time. I don't think you could do that for soccer (the Sunday games are often more raggedy; imagine if they played Wed, Fri, Sun or Mon, Wed, Fri, Sun).
> 
> It would be exciting and it would give an upstart program a chance (look at Iowa in the Big 10. And I'd like my kid to have a chance to get a couple more games) but, on balance, I'm glad they don't presently have one.


I see... so it's really related to the amount of games they play for their non-conference schedule?  That makes sense.  But, I'm with you... It would make things more exciting to have a conference tourney and crown a champion that way.


----------



## Wwood

Dubs said:


> All other Power 5s do... Just have no clue why PAC 12 does not.


Just because others do, it doesn’t mean they should or that it’s a good idea. Pac-12 sends more than enough teams to the tournament and I am certain those teams wouldn’t want to add more games to risk injuries or having their players fatigued heading into the tournament. 
And if they did, How many teams should make the conference tournament? 8? Which is about what they send to the tournament anyway.


----------



## Dubs

Wwood said:


> Just because others do, it doesn’t mean they should or that it’s a good idea. Pac-12 sends more than enough teams to the tournament and I am certain those teams wouldn’t want to add more games to risk injuries or having their players fatigued heading into the tournament.
> And if they did, How many teams should make the conference tournament? 8? Which is about what they send to the tournament anyway.


I'm not saying one way or the other.  I just never understood why Pac-12 does not have one.  DK has given good context and it makes sense.  However, as I said above, it would be exciting to have one.


----------



## dk_b

Dubs said:


> I'm not saying one way or the other.  I just never understood why Pac-12 does not have one.  DK has given good context and it makes sense.  However, as I said above, it would be exciting to have one.


Exactly. I’m not advocating for it - I’m not in favor - but there’s no denying it would be exciting. I can think of some teams that in a one and done could pull upsets.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Why doesn't the WCC do playoffs in soccer?  Same reason?


----------



## gkrent

LFG WCC!


----------



## soccer661

Santa Clara looks good!! Keep that trophy on the West Coast!!


----------



## Kicker4Life

soccer661 said:


> Santa Clara looks good!! Keep that trophy on the West Coast!!


Honestly one of the more entertaining teams I’ve watched in the tournament.


----------



## Soccerfan2

Kicker4Life said:


> Honestly one of the more entertaining teams I’ve watched in the tournament.


Agree!!


----------



## gkrent

Kicker4Life said:


> Honestly one of the more entertaining teams I’ve watched in the tournament.


IMHO the best team we played all spring.  The best I've ever seen them look.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Maybe the WCC will get some more respect.  Gonzaga Hoops is a legit power in hoops.  SC, Pepperdine and BYU in w soccer.

Let's go Santa Clara!


----------



## CaliKlines

The ACC will prevail…not even close!  (Although the SCU drubbing of UNC was very impressive!)


----------



## CaliKlines

Holy shit!! Congrats SCU!!


----------



## soccer661

SANTA CLARA!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Soccerfan2

What a great game!


----------



## LASTMAN14

CaliKlines said:


> Holy shit!! Congrats SCU!!





CaliKlines said:


> The ACC will prevail…not even close!  (Although the SCU drubbing of UNC was very impressive!)


I think you owe all of us beers.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> I think you owe all of us beers.


Hop Saint - Hazifornia!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Hop Saint - Hazifornia!


Oh! That’s new! Gonna git som!


----------



## CaliKlines

LASTMAN14 said:


> I think you owe all of us beers.


As well as the entire Santa Clara roster (over 21’s only) and Coach Jerry and his staff!


----------



## Kicker4Life

Anyone catch the Marshall v Indiana Men’s Final?  A fun game to watch.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Anyone catch the Marshall v Indiana Men’s Final?  A fun game to watch.


Yes. Now that was a big moment.


----------



## crush

University of California system will no longer require SAT and ACT scores for admission after settlement reached is what I'm hearing.  Is this true? Wow, if it is true I will be happy   Now if we can make math fun and not impossible to learn for 90% of the students, we will have fixed the doors that are locked to so many smart kids to get in.  Let's get ALL types of students, not just the one's who can take a test really well or worse, pay someone to take the test for them.  I believe in a diverse group of "smart" kids.  We need more street smart folks at Big U.  I'm super stoked


----------



## Dubs

crush said:


> University of California system will no longer require SAT and ACT scores for admission after settlement reached is what I'm hearing.  Is this true? Wow, if it is true I will be happy   Now if we can make math fun and not impossible to learn for 90% of the students, we will have fixed the doors that are locked to so many smart kids to get in.  Let's get ALL types of students, not just the one's who can take a test really well or worse, pay someone to take the test for them.  I believe in a diverse group of "smart" kids.  We need more street smart folks at Big U.  I'm super stoked


This has been the case for over a year now.


----------



## outside!

crush said:


> University of California system will no longer require SAT and ACT scores for admission after settlement reached is what I'm hearing.  Is this true? Wow, if it is true I will be happy  Now if we can make math fun and not impossible to learn for 90% of the students, we will have fixed the doors that are locked to so many smart kids to get in. Let's get ALL types of students, not just the one's who can take a test really well or worse, pay someone to take the test for them. I believe in a diverse group of "smart" kids. We need more street smart folks at Big U. I'm super stoked


Math is your friend. In all seriousness though, higher math is required for any science degree. I have worked with people in technical fields that had poor math skills. They invariably end up in some kind of support role or as a clueless manager.


----------



## crush

outside! said:


> Math is your friend. In all seriousness though, higher math is required for any science degree. I have worked with people in technical fields that had poor math skills. They invariably end up in some kind of support role or as a clueless manager.


I love math but the kind of math they make the average human learn is insane and abusive to one's ego.  I already argued this point my whole life and finally people are listening.  Math makes some people feel dumb when their not.  Sometimes the math teacher sucks at teaching the math.  We need better math and more options to learning other types of math.  I know academics get mad at me because I'm emotional and have an opinion but they must start listening to other opinions, MOO!!!


----------



## espola

outside! said:


> Math is your friend. In all seriousness though, higher math is required for any science degree. I have worked with people in technical fields that had poor math skills. They invariably end up in some kind of support role or as a clueless manager.


I got to use my college calculus training once in my career.  The company was bidding on an Air Force program to provide engineering support services.  Part of the process was to demonstrate how we solved problems.  One problem concerned the best way to distribute fiber-optic signals in an aircraft.  I idealized it to a polynomial equation and found a solution with a maximum/minimum process.  I don't know if my contribution was essential, but we won the contract.  

I also was able to squeeze a little more space into the hard drives in our portable computers by first finding the prime factors of the total number of available sectors (prime factors is a built-in Mathcad function) and then combining them into the maximum allowed under the BIOS image of the drive (cylinders x heads x sectors, etc.) which at that time maxed out at 8 Gigabytes (nowadays you can buy 2 Terrabyte thumbdrives for about $25).

And then there was the time an outside consultant was hired to review the technology in our biggest-selling militarized portable computer.  He suggested adding filters to some of our inputs to reduce the effects of noise.  I stepped up to the whiteboard and sketched out the 8-power software exponential averager I was using on the temperature and battery voltage inputs and then down the board next to it an equivalent way to do that in hardware.

Someday when I have more time I will relate my experience with the company's patent lawyer.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Where is MAP? National Champions buddy... I remember you saying the school Izzy chose will never compete for this title...


----------



## oh canada

Congrats to Santa Clara.  So happy for all the local OC girls and families.  Give credit to FSU coach.  He pulled some strategies that really shut down most of SCU's attack.  Much better coached game than UNC's.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

West Coast Conf. gets great respect after Gonzaga Hoops and SC's womens soccer performance.


----------



## Dubs

oh canada said:


> Congrats to Santa Clara.  So happy for all the local OC girls and families.  Give credit to FSU coach.  He pulled some strategies that really shut down most of SCU's attack.  Much better coached game than UNC's.


Literally one mistake took away the win from FSU.


----------



## whatithink

Dubs said:


> Literally one mistake took away the win from FSU.


I thought that FSU were the better team, but a quick reaction and great finish from an AZ girl , and great composure for the PKs from Santa Clara snatched it.


----------

